# Sticky  The New Visa Run thread - rules & a guide to the Hatta border run in first post



## Emanef

Hi all 

This thread is the new and updated thread for UAE expats who have questions about visa runs. Expats going on visa runs and looking for other expats to join to split costs evenly can also use this thead to announce trips. The rules of using this thread and a guide to doing the visa run (via Hatta/Oman) are below. Thanks to *dizzyizzy *for the rules from the original thread and *K0sh *for kindly updating and editing my old guide to the visa run. 

*The rules of this thread*:

1. DO NOT POST YOUR CONTACT DETAILS FOR EVERYONE TO SEE! This includes names, phone numbers and email addresses. Your details will get deleted and you will get an infraction too. This is for your own safety. Use the private message facility instead.

2. Use this thread at your own risk. Stay safe and be careful who you are joining or letting join you for a visa run.

3. This thread is not for people to make money out of visa runs. You are expected to disclose the full cost of the trip in advance and split the costs evenly.

*4. Do not use this thread to do business. Private drivers or individuals offering visa runs and people touting for business in general will get an immediate ban from the forum as per the forum rules.*

5. Only regular forum members are allowed to post here (those with 5 USEFUL posts or more).

*The Dubai Visa run* (accurate as of October 2014)

The border run should take around 4-5 hours in total. Things you need to take:
1.	Passport !! 
2.	Cash - it's usually 50AED in Oman for the visa stamp there but I have read it can vary so take a couple of hundred just in case - they accept UAE or Oman currency. Petrols stations accept both as well and 10 dihrams is pretty much equal to 1 Omani rial.
3.	A pen - (you have to fill out an immigration form at the Oman visa office which are on a table to the right of the visa counters
4.	Car insurance for Oman – This is a maybe. I was not asked for this and neither were my friends that did this trip recently. If you have a rental/lease car check with the company that it is insured for Oman. If not you'll need to get insurance for the one day (Hertz charge 100 AED for the day).
5.	Pocket anti-bacterial hand wash - the toilets in the Oman visa office are fine and usually have handwash, but the toilets in all the petrol stations on the way are generally minging!

Summary of the process

Most people call it the Hatta border/visa run as you need to head for Hatta and the offices are just past Hatta and over the border into Oman. You need to drive towards Hatta along the E44 during which you get different check points and have to get your exit visa from the UAE, entry and exit from Oman, and then a new entry visa from UAE on the way back in.

Before you go have a look at the location of the Oman visa office on Google maps and familiarise yourself with the journey 
1.	http://tinyurl.com/pzs98gs - This is the border crossing where you get your car slip
2.	http://tinyurl.com/omv9bru - This is called the Al Wajaja Border Post and about two km further on and where you get the entry and exit stamps. You can turn back from the car park!

This is the furthest point in your journey and from there you turn back into the UAE.

I have also uploaded the full guide below to Dropbox in Word and PDF format (thanks to K0sh) as they're easier to print off, plus they can then be modified if anything changes. The link is - 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6vy22rmlqlwkmog/AAB-Wqv86oZCYPSvnlly7Utga?dl=0

Instructions

1.	Set the satnav for Hatta and head off, making sure you get on to the E44 and *stay on that road*.
2.	You'll go through a town call Al Madam where there is a large roundabout after a long stretch of shops along both sides. Take the exit to continue along the E44
3.	You will get to the first check point. You just need to show your passport here and drive on.
- Keep driving along the E44.
4.	You will get to a roundabout for the town of Hatta (Hatta is on the right, the Hatta Fort Hotel on the left). *Do not take the first exit into Hatta, take the second exit and continue along the E44 *until you get to another (2nd) checkpoint. Carry on through
5.	The next (old) checkpoint is now for truck drivers only and looks like a motley collection of huts, *drive past*.
6.	One km ahead is where the *new (third and final) checkpoint *is and where you get your UAE exit stamp. Check that your passport has the exit stamp before leaving (just to be sure!)
7.	In a few more miles you will get to an *Omani checkpoint* where they check your car. You may need to show your car insurance document here. You should be given a little piece of paper for the car - keep this with your passport as you need to get it stamped when you get to the Oman visa office.
8.	Continue driving for a few more miles, you will get to the *Oman Al Wajaja *border control office, a large modern building with a dome roof (pictured below).
9.	Pull into the car park on the left where it says new visas, park up and walk into the building. You may need to complete an immigration form (they're on a desk on the right hand side, pick some more up for next time to do at home), and just go to one of the visa windows and say you're doing a visa run and going back to the UAE. They will give you an entry stamp into Oman and an exit stamp as well. *You also need to get the piece of paper the man gave you at the previous checkpoint stamped*. You'll need to pay a charge (usually 50AED). Check that the passport does have an entry and exit stamp (again, just to be sure!)
10.	Get back into the car, save your location as a favourite in your satnav (for next time!) and head back to the UAE along the E44.No need to go through the car checkpoints (just turn left out of the road you're looking at when you parked up on the left).
11.	When you get to the first check Omani point you'll need to give back the piece of paper for the car to the man at the window there to continue on
12.	Continue back along the E44 to where you got the UAE exit stamp. Stay in the left lane (the others are for nationals just going through) and park up on the right of the big building and go through to “Arrivals”. Do not queue to go to the car checkpoints. In there you will get your passport stamped with a new 30 day tourist visa. *They should also give you a slip of paper with the number of passengers in your car on.*
13.	Get back in to the car, check that you have the correct visa entry stamp in your passport (!) and head off, continuing back towards Dubai. Before you exit the area you will have to drive past a lone hut with a window and barrier and give the man the piece of paper you've just been given.
14.	That's it! Just set the satnav for home and you've got another 30 days in the UAE! 

_Additional notes_
- As you cross into Oman and back into UAE a few times you'll get a few texts from your phone provider welcoming you to Oman/back to UAE. I'm not sure how this affects your data usage, but it might be worth disabling mobile data roaming before you cross the borders in case they do charge silly prices abroad.
- Keep an eye on road speed limits. Most are 120 but some are 100. There are a lot of speed cameras along the way, but I have been told that you get around 20km/h grace. There is a shop at the Oman border office that sells drinks and snacks and their prices seem reasonable.
- I go from the Palm Jumeriah and I actually prefer the driving down towards Jebel Ali and along the E77 until that hits the E44, just because it's a quieter road than that first part of the E44 out of Dubai. Either way is fine though.

*Your destination - Al Wajaja Border control Oman*


----------



## valem

Many thanks for this....best guide around!


----------



## yoplu

This is a very good and comprehensive guide. The ones on Max Lyth site and some other blogs are outdated and misleading a lot of people doing visa runs nowadays.

People talk of new laws and new rules. Actually many of these were just heresay and rumours. The only new rules that were introduced do not apply to EU nationalities. Everything is much the same as it has been for last 4 years or so.


----------



## fijifranny

Thanks for the new thread. Does anyone know for sure weather the 10 day grace period for people who have a 30 day visa on arrival is still available? 
I have a German passport and went on many visa runs last year-always on day 39 or so. Never a problem.

Now someone told me there is no more grace period of 10 days. Or is it under discretion of the visa officer? I called Immigration. They said the 10 day grace period is still there, however if you stay 41 days instead of 40 ,you will be fined from the 30th day onwards..so a fine for 11 days instead of 1.

I don't trust any information in this country, since it seems like nobody ever knows for sure.

SO my problem is that my flight leaves on day 41 and I need to go on a visa run either tomorow or the next day (still within the grace period) , to hopeuflly renew my visa. 

Does anyone have RECENT experience with the 10 day grace period?

ALso there are buses going from near al Rigga station. at 7am and 3pm each day. the earlier bus is better, since you will be back faster than at night time. One company charges aed 40 and the other aed 90 for the round trip.

ok if anyone has information please let me know


----------



## valem

I did the run on day 35 the other week and had no problems


----------



## fijifranny

*thanks*



valem said:


> I did the run on day 35 the other week and had no problems


Thanks I am so relieved. Always someone spreading rumors. GRRR and I blame Lufthansa, cause all the flights for my specific day were available and had many seats. Then Lufthansa went on strike and suddenly all flights were booked out and I had to take one on "day 41". NOW all those flights have seats again.

Well I shall go on a small run to Oman then !


----------



## yoplu

Ignore the rumours. 

The accurate answer that if you are on a visit visa(which is the same thing as a tourist visa) from one of the 43 nationalities listed here: Go Tours Dubai then you have a grace period of 10 days.
However the common mistake most expats make is in the miscalculation of the days they have stayed. 
The government system counts the day that you receive the stamp as day 1, so its more accurate to think of it as 30+9days grace. 
Over stay fine has been increased to 300AED from 200AED for the 40th day in UAE and 100AED each day after. 
There is no grace period if your visa was an employment visa and you were given 30days stay following its cancellation.


----------



## kellyb26

I have to do a visa run before 10th november. Please let me know if anyone is interested in sharing the expenses.


----------



## ferg13

kellyb26 said:


> I have to do a visa run before 10th november. Please let me know if anyone is interested in sharing the expenses.


Hi , have you been yet ? I need to do one tomorrow day ............


----------



## eomligutw

*Visa Run This Saturday*

Anyone needing to do a visa run this saturday Nov 8th.

I will be renting car for the day for 60 AED plus Petrol costs would be shared.

Let me know if anyone is interested by private message. Thank you.


----------



## eomligutw

Hi Kelly, I am planning to do a visa run Nov 8th Saturday if you havent already and would like to join and split the costs for car rental and petrol. I will be renting a car for 60 AED . . . Pls PM if you are interested. Thanks . . .


----------



## Val_TX

I'm on day 30 of my visit visa and need to do a visa run. I have a car and my insurance is good in Oman. I am working from home on a start up, so I can go during the week, or I'll go the 14th or 15th. Let me know if anyone wants to ride along. I have a Hyundai Tucson


----------



## GloballyRelaxed

Done the visa run today and was just as described in the OP thanks so much for the detail, it took 4 hours all up door to door.

We used the app 'Waze' on the cell phone to get from A-B and it also had the added advantage of letting me know where all the speed cameras were (which was v.handy)

Well worth installing this if you tend to have a bit of a lead foot or your not eagle eyed, some of the cameras are just posts so a tad hidden.

Small note though...it works off cell phone data so only install and use if your not fussed on the usage.


----------



## Steve87

Doing a visa run today if anyone is interested, message me


----------



## Val_TX

I made the visa run today. I was over by 4 days, but it wasn't a problem. A few things to note: 

1) if you have a huge passport with lots of stamps, find your most recent entry page before you leave and mark it with a tape flag or sticky. I didn't do that, and at the first check point, which is after Al Madam, I was requested to pull over. It wasn't hard to sort out, but I delayed myself and everyone behind me in line 

2) The speed limit is 120 km/hr most of the way, but there are so many roundabouts. At one that is about 30 km out of Dubai, as you are following E44, you have a choice to go towards DWC or towards E77 "Hatta, Oman". I took E77 towards Hatta. I was confused, but shortly, I saw another sign that I was still on E44 

3) at the first check point, they asked why I was going to Oman. I said for a visa run. At the second check point, they asked where I was going, I said, to the border 

4) After getting the Dubai exit stamp, there is a car check point for Oman. Most people had to open their car trunk. Obviously, make sure you don't have alcohol or anything in your car. They give you a piece of paper here, it needs to be stamped at Oman immigration 

5) I accidentally went through the Oman border in my car, rather than stopping ahead of it and parking. They ask you to park, but you're on the Oman side of the border. Regardless, if you do that, go in and get your entry and exit stamps, then DO NOT wait in the car queue going back into Oman. I saw some Westerners getting into this line, you don't have to. You do have to give back that piece of paper, you will see the hut for that. 

6) after going in to get my UAE entry, again, you don't queue up in any lines of cars. That (other) little slip of paper that you turn in isn't really at a lone hut. There are several huts, all closed, a Duty Free Shop, and then the lone hut where you turn in the paper. 

7) the UAE side checkpoints on the way home do require that you queue up again. At the first, they waved me through. At the second, the guy asked for my passport. He then had the same problem trying to find my new entry stamp, so he just asked me if I had gone to the border. 

It was 144 km from Media City, and 110 km back to Mirdif. It took about 3.5 hrs, and I drove home in the dark. The coordinates my satnav gave for the Oman visa center were N 24.8005304 E 56.1163974 I have car insurance for Oman but it was never requested. 

I went with a friend to Musandam for a visa run once and that's a pretty drive. You won't find any queues and it is much less complicated. It's kind of cool because you end up at the Strait of Hormuz and are looking across at Iran. That's such a strategic point in the world. My friend had a rental car at the time and was required to pay 150 aed for insurance. I would only recommend this if you have a whole day.


----------



## Californio

*VISA RUN - Hatta, Oman*

Hello,
Does anyone need to do a visa run in next couple of days? Chilled California finance guy stayed longer than I thought. Let me know. 
Dan


----------



## Vancouver1991

this is the best route for the visa run, simplest, shortest and most economical


----------



## david.blondie

@Californio I would be interested if the offer is still valid. Since tomorrow is my last day of visit visa I'm really tight on time. Sharing expenses ofcourse, very outgoing so don't be afraid that it would be a boring ride 

But really, if anyone is doing the run tomorrow - I'm in!


----------



## Tan2014

*Visa Run 24th November 2014*

I'm doing this run tomorrow. Have my own car and fancied a bit of company and to help others out for a change.

Message me if you wanted to come along.


----------



## Asimfrombombay

I got a job offer and he took my documents in Abu Dhabi. He told me that he is going to start applying my visa. Should I believe him or not because there is no written proof that he really applied for my visa or not. Also how much time required for visa to be converted?


----------



## evilblaskett

Hi guys,
what's the difference if I have to switch from tourist visa to residence?


----------



## LesFroggitts

evilblaskett said:


> Hi guys,
> what's the difference if I have to switch from tourist visa to residence?


No difference on the outbound exit from UAE, just make sure that you are stamped into and out of Oman.

Then, when you get back to the UAE border where the normal tourist visa is issued you will need to present to them your passport along with the residency documentation (Pink form if I recall correctly).

They'll process it and quite likely take a few biometric scans with their newly installed kit. You're then in the UAE and under process to receive your full residency.

Do note though that if you're driving a rental car on a newly entered residential visa process it is a bit of a grey area as to how long you can drive without actually having obtained the UAE driving license (plenty of discussion in the forums about this).


----------



## omrano

*Tourist visa cost goes up, no extension allowed*

Just saw that on Gulf News, hope it is just a rumour for the sake of all job seekers.

"Travel agents and tour operators said that the General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs (GDRFA) in Dubai has increased the cost of the single entry, 30-day tourist visa from Dh210 to Dh250 from January 1, and has withdrawn the 10-day grace period and the option to extend it for a month"

Tourist visa cost goes up, no extension allowed


----------



## Val_TX

I saw that also. It doesn't look like a rumor. I wonder how it affects those of us who don't pay for visa, like Americans. Anyway, it's getting harder and harder to stay here without a residency visa. I had started my own company and when we renew, we will get the visa option


----------



## LesFroggitts

Just did a run for my OH and noticed that at the first checkpoint, just after Madam, where there used to be the occasional check from the police to see if you have Omani insurance they have now constructed a large covered unit across the road. This means that this 'insurance' checkpoint is likely to be permanently manned.

I told the officer that all I was doing was a visa run and he seemed happy not to worry about the insurance.

This is also strengthened by the fact that I have never been asked for the insurance whilst doing the Omani immigration procedures, whereas I've seen everyone who is going into Oman having to show it to get their entry visa.

Does anyone know whether there is an actual requirement for the insurance when only going to the border and back - logic gives me two answers, one being YES because you have to go through the 'Omani enclave' and the second being NO because it is 'inside' the UAE.

Confused or Not!


----------



## eomligutw

@LesFroggits, so you were able to do your visa run despite this new regulation of no extensions beyond 30 days?

Also what did you mean by insurance? Were you referring to car insurances?

Does anyone have any new news with regards to the new regulations and how it affects the visa runs? Any information is much appreciated.

Many thanks . ..


----------



## LesFroggitts

eomligutw said:


> @LesFroggits, so you were able to do your visa run despite this new regulation of no extensions beyond 30 days?
> 
> Also what did you mean by insurance? Were you referring to car insurances?
> 
> Does anyone have any new news with regards to the new regulations and how it affects the visa runs? Any information is much appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks . ..


Yes, absolutely no problems - the 'new' regulations as I understand it do NOT apply to those nationals who are eligible for Visa on Arrival. These new regulations will be for those that have to obtain a visit visa in advance of their arrival in the UAE.

Regarding 'insurance', yes it's vehicle insurance. All vehicles that are to enter Oman require additional insurance. It may well be the case if your car is owned by you that you have the option of taking this insurance on an annual basis. However, if you're renting the vehicle then Oman (or GCC) insurance is normally not included and has to be taken out for the duration of the visit. But as mentioned in my post it seems to not always be interpreted as necessary when only doing the visa run and not 'really' entering Oman.


----------



## Val_TX

I own my car and my policy states it is valid for Oman. Once, I did a visa run to Musandam, which is a beautiful drive, and there this car insurance was required. However, I agree that it shouldn't be for Hatta, especially if you park on the UAE side of the border. I accidentally went through. It didn't matter though. 

Regardless, I wasn't asked for proof of insurance when going to Hatta. I had brought my document showing I was covered.

I still maintain that the most important thing to do is mark your passport page with visit visa stamp. I do this each time I go thru immigration with the same tape flag. I had to have a pre-employment medical and I was asked to show the visit visa. Much easier if you don't have to go through a 90 page passport.


----------



## eadani02

*VISA run tomorrow, 15 jan*

I am making a visa run tomorrow to get my resident visa paperwork stamp. I have room for a couple folks, need to contact me ASAP, I can pick u up in route. 

AD


----------



## spectnas

visa application questions

I am asked to get all original documents attested at the UAE Embassy and then send to my new employer in Dubai.

I reside in UK but UAE embassy in UK would not attest documents from USA, and other European countries.
1. My diploma is from USA and clearly no need for me to fly there to UAE embassy in USA to get it attested
2. My birth certificate is in another European country

Anyways, where I am stuck is what are they attesting? 
Normally if it is to say true copy of original or to witness a signature, etc
Birth Certificate is original and stamped by my own government. So what do they do?

Some of these are simple but I bet I randomly got an interesting person handling my questions a the embassy.

Any idea?


----------



## Val_TX

spectnas said:


> visa application questions I am asked to get all original documents attested at the UAE Embassy and then send to my new employer in Dubai. I reside in UK but UAE embassy in UK would not attest documents from USA, and other European countries. 1. My diploma is from USA and clearly no need for me to fly there to UAE embassy in USA to get it attested 2. My birth certificate is in another European country Anyways, where I am stuck is what are they attesting? Normally if it is to say true copy of original or to witness a signature, etc Birth Certificate is original and stamped by my own government. So what do they do? Some of these are simple but I bet I randomly got an interesting person handling my questions a the embassy. Any idea?


Use any agency in the USA to get your documents attested. I used Sam's Passport in Houston. I sent them a copy of the originals. I wouldn't recommend doing it yourself even if you live in the USA. It costs a bit but it's worth it. this is a common requirement, no need to get concerned about it.


----------



## Val_TX

I have the definitive answer for Visa on Arrival candidates. I made the visa run today. I was at day 31. It wasn't a problem. Also, when I was re entering the UAE, I told the visa guy that I was starting a job soon. He told me I have 40 days. He stamped the passport with the 30 day stamp, but he wrote on a yellow sticky note "24-02-2015" and put the note in my passport. 

On the way home, just before the second checkpoint, the speed limit is 120. However, without any rumble strips or other warning, I got flashed by a speed camera. I was going about 120, I think. didn't think I noticed a speed limit change and I wasn't that close to the checkpoint. 

Also I had previously posted coordinates for the checkpoint on this thread. As my GPS card was stolen (see DDR), I input the coordinates I had posted. My Satnav rounded them off, so at the last traffic circle before the border, at Hatta Mall/ Hatta Fort Hotel, I was incorrectly directed right instead of left. Fortunately I remembered. 

I have an American passport with two sets of pages added. Therefore, the blank pages are in the middle of the book. I had advised to mark the latest UAE stamp, but I realized I should have also marked the last Oman visa as they ask what was your last visa number on the form. Also, the Omanis look for your UAE exit stamp. So, these can be on any of the 90 pages in my passport. It's not a problem, just causes delays.


----------



## nikkisizer

*Confused with grace period!*

Hello,

I am a little confused so apologies for the long post but I need your help please 

My friend who is a British passport holder arrived in Dubai on 24 October 2014 and decided she wanted to extend her stay so on 02 December 2014 (40 days later instead of 30 days as British passport holders have a 10 day grace period) I drove her to the Hatta/Oman border to do a visa run so that she could extend her stay by another 40 days until 10 January 2015.

As she loves Dubai so much she wanted to extend again so this time she went to the DNRD office at Dubai Airport to pay the fee to extend without having to exit Dubai.

I have noticed from the document issued to her that her extension is valid only until 30 January 2015 as they have granted 60 days from 02 December 2014 and not 30 days from 10 January 2015.

So my question is.... Does she have to leave Dubai on the 30 January 2015 as this is only 30 days or can she leave on the 8th February 2015 to include the 10 day grace period as she wants to stay the extra 10 days if possible.

I have visited the DNRD office and have been told two different answers :noidea: 

Obviously we want to get this right so that she does not incur 10 days of overstay fines if this is not the case.

Thank you!


----------



## shirazscotland

*10 day grace period*

Hi
Yes, for UK passports they still allow this for sure as I just did a border run for my daughter yesterday, and she was on her 37th day. This guide is brilliant, even though i noo longer need it due to the amount of times I've done this trip, i could have done with it at the beginning! Thanks for taking the time dude!



fijifranny said:


> Thanks for the new thread. Does anyone know for sure weather the 10 day grace period for people who have a 30 day visa on arrival is still available?
> I have a German passport and went on many visa runs last year-always on day 39 or so. Never a problem.
> 
> Now someone told me there is no more grace period of 10 days. Or is it under discretion of the visa officer? I called Immigration. They said the 10 day grace period is still there, however if you stay 41 days instead of 40 ,you will be fined from the 30th day onwards..so a fine for 11 days instead of 1.
> 
> I don't trust any information in this country, since it seems like nobody ever knows for sure.
> 
> SO my problem is that my flight leaves on day 41 and I need to go on a visa run either tomorow or the next day (still within the grace period) , to hopeuflly renew my visa.
> 
> Does anyone have RECENT experience with the 10 day grace period?
> 
> ALso there are buses going from near al Rigga station. at 7am and 3pm each day. the earlier bus is better, since you will be back faster than at night time. One company charges aed 40 and the other aed 90 for the round trip.
> 
> ok if anyone has information please let me know


----------



## fiza321

I want to tour all Dubai. Can any one suggest me? which is top class company?

thanks


----------



## nikkisizer

Hello fiza321,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Dubai Sightseeing | Open Top Bus Tour Dubai | Big Bus Tours

Have fun!


----------



## Val_TX

nikkisizer said:


> Hello, I am a little confused so apologies for the long post but I need your help please  My friend who is a British passport holder arrived in Dubai on 24 October 2014 and decided she wanted to extend her stay so on 02 December 2014 (40 days later instead of 30 days as British passport holders have a 10 day grace period) I drove her to the Hatta/Oman border to do a visa run so that she could extend her stay by another 40 days until 10 January 2015. As she loves Dubai so much she wanted to extend again so this time she went to the DNRD office at Dubai Airport to pay the fee to extend without having to exit Dubai. I have noticed from the document issued to her that her extension is valid only until 30 January 2015 as they have granted 60 days from 02 December 2014 and not 30 days from 10 January 2015. So my question is.... Does she have to leave Dubai on the 30 January 2015 as this is only 30 days or can she leave on the 8th February 2015 to include the 10 day grace period as she wants to stay the extra 10 days if possible. I have visited the DNRD office and have been told two different answers :noidea: Obviously we want to get this right so that she does not incur 10 days of overstay fines if this is not the case. Thank you!


If you can get an answer from DNRD, I would stay on the safe side. Is it too hard to make a visa run? They have buses to the border, but it's an easy enough drive as you know.


----------



## nikkisizer

I have been told various answers from the DNRD from yes the grace period applies to no it does not to they do not know!

My friend is returning to the UK but we just want to know if the grace period applies to her circumstances because if so she will return to the UK on the 8th February rather than the 30th January.

Has anyone else been in this situation as outlined in my original post as we need to be certain as to whether or not the grace period applies.

As usual the official office seems to be of no use


----------



## jcbf

Tourist visa cost goes up, no extension allowed | GulfNews.com

I just finished reading the article - I'm on "Visit" visa, I guess this is different from "Tourist" right?
So am I going to encounter any problems if I attempt the Hatta run? 

It's my first time here, so I'm kinda nervous they might deport me or something.


----------



## dj045

My 3 year work visa and employment contract expire next month, but I intend to stay in Dubai for 2 more months to see out my apartment rental contract and catch some sun before heading back to live in the UK

I'm pretty sure I have 30 days grace from the expiry date of my work visa, so my question is will I encounter problems if I try to do a border run after this?


----------



## TallyHo

FYI for those of you wanting to rent a car to do the visa run. Someone I know did this the other day and confirmed that the entire time not one person asked to see Oman insurance. Just make it clear you're only going to the Hatta border crossing. They won't blink an eye.


----------



## TT365

I agree with the point on insurance, we were never asked once though I had taken it.

A couple of additional points.

1. Don't do the run on a Friday morning, we left Hatta at 09:30 (we stayed over night in Hatta) and didn't get back until about 15:00 (to Hatta not Dubai). We queued for about 2 hours in Oman and approaching 3 hours in UAE, there aren't many seats in either location and the queue setup on the UAE side means you queue out the door so the room isn't even well cooled.

2. There is a Pizza Hut in the Omani border building as well as the shop which was invaluable for others who arrived after us as the queues were only getting worse. The shop takes AED I presume Pizza Hut would as well. There is nothing apart from toilets on the UAE side so stock up.

3. The visa run cost is 50 AED.

4. You do get 10 days leeway as a british passport holder (and I presume for all visa on arrival applicable passport holders), but this is only for a renewal you can't start an application for a residents visa after 30 days.


----------



## NiceToqueEh

Silly question perhaps, but best to check before I go: can I do a visa run at any time of the day?


----------



## TT365

yes the border crossing at Al Wajaja (this is the border post near Hatta) is always open but I would suggest avoiding doing it in the dark as sections of the road aren't lit and if you have a wait it could be a lot less comfortable than if you are waiting during the day in terms of personal security. I also think there are more trucks at night.


----------



## ash.naz

eomligutw said:


> Anyone needing to do a visa run this saturday Nov 8th.
> 
> I will be renting car for the day for 60 AED plus Petrol costs would be shared.
> 
> Let me know if anyone is interested by private message. Thank you.


Hey, I like to know where can you rent a car for 60aed a day??


----------



## Big Ian

Great info. Thanks. I printed the info out... jumped in the car at 2:30pm and was back in Dubai at 5:30pm the other day. I might have a little present in the mail, as I went past a speed camera in the twisties just before the final stop. I noticed an 80 speed sign just after it... not sure if it was only for trucks or cars... if it was for cars, my 50 AED cost will go up somewhat.


----------



## Malbec

Is it possible to extend the 30day visa without doing Hatta run?


----------



## LesFroggitts

Malbec said:


> Is it possible to extend the 30day visa without doing Hatta run?


I think they can be, but it does involve additional costs. However, this needs to be checked depending upon the type of visa you're already on and of course whether the nationality is eligible for the Hatta run visa.

Is this for a 'Western' passport, one that did not require a visa being issued prior to initial entry to the UAE?


----------



## Malbec

LesFroggitts said:


> I think they can be, but it does involve additional costs. However, this needs to be checked depending upon the type of visa you're already on and of course whether the nationality is eligible for the Hatta run visa.
> 
> Is this for a 'Western' passport, one that did not require a visa being issued prior to initial entry to the UAE?


Yes, it's for the Western passport which do not require visa prior travelling. I read somewhere it costs around AED 500 to extend tourist 30day visa to another 30day period but then I read this and I am not sure whether extensions are allowed.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Malbec said:


> Yes, it's for the Western passport which do not require visa prior travelling. I read somewhere it costs around AED 500 to extend tourist 30day visa to another 30day period but then I read this and I am not sure whether extensions are allowed.


I think you'll find that the article in question is in relation to Tourist Visas for nationals who need to apply for one in advance of arriving in the UAE.

For all the hassle of going to the Immigration Departments, justifying the need for a visa extension and then paying for the privilege surely it would be easier to jump in the car and do the whole Hatta run in around 5 hours. Some countries don't even need to pay for the Oman visa (certainly it is payable for UK nationals at 5 OMR or 50 AED each).


----------



## Malbec

Is there any coffee shop / restaurant after crossing Hatta border?


----------



## The Rascal

Malbec said:


> Is there any coffee shop / restaurant after crossing Hatta border?


No, there is a one a few miles before in Hatta, all there is is a road to the Oman border.


----------



## TT365

You can get coffee in the shop in the Oman border post and there is a pizza hut but there's nothing for a few miles after that until you hit the coast. You pay more if you actually want to go into Oman rather than just doing the border run.


----------



## stuza

Hi Guys,

how often can you do this??? Seems like a way live in Dubai without having to get residency?


----------



## Malbec

I did it today. OP post is super accurate. It took me 4 hours from Barsha. One way out I went through E102 highway which later connects to E44. It's a good road, less speed cameras, scenic drive through the mountains. I got flashed on E102 once but I don't know why, the speed limit is 120 and I was driving 110. Broken radar? On the way back I took E44 but there are 2 checkpoints where you have to slowdown and show your passport.

I didn't know that as resident of UAE I don't need to buy the "in/out" visa to Oman (AED 50). The whole process is well known and there are no surprises. Immigration officer on UAE side even asked me whether I go to Muscat or in/out.

@stuza, without residence visa you will not rent anything here except for hotel apartments, you won't be able to buy a car etc.


----------



## stuza

Thanks Malbec but, that want the question. I've got all that covered. I just need to know if a limit exists?


----------



## LesFroggitts

stuza said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> how often can you do this??? Seems like a way live in Dubai without having to get residency?


I'm presuming that you're one of the nationalities eligible for the visa on arrival into UAE and equally eligible for visa on arrival into Oman.

In which case there appears to not be a limit - however don't be surprised in the Immigration authorities frown upon it being done forever.

If you're not of these nationals then you're not going to be able to do this. I also presume that you've read the thread and stickies but may have missed all this information.


----------



## Gawgaw

Does anybody have any idea if there is transportation from Abu Dhabi to oman ? Buses maybe ?? And if so, how will i do the visa run when going by bus ?? Thanks


----------



## TT365

There is no limit I believe, I know someone who has been doing it for over 3 years! 

I am not sure about buses I am afraid.


----------



## AusTim

Is anyone doing a visa run this week ie up to Friday 6 March. My wife needs to go and will share costs. Thanks


----------



## insomnia55

*Visa 90 days for non EU*

Hi everybody.

Where can i post a message related to visa applic?

Anyway,my girlfriend is Albanese (so non-EU) and is looking for 90 days visa to come join me.

We saw that travel agency regal tours proposes 2500 aed for the visa service. Is this reliable
/trustable? Is this the normal price? Anyone experience with that?

Many thanks for your help guyz.


----------



## AusTim

*Visa Run this Week*

Thanks much - what we have been looking for!


----------



## MojriM

I will be doing a visa run next week in a Nissan Patrol, anyone interested let me know,


----------



## Canuck2015

Hello, any Canadians present?

I too have heard differing reports on visa crack downs.

Canadians I beleive get a tourist visa on entry. Are we still able to do visa runs after Jan 2015? Do the new rules only apply to countries not on that list of 30 western countries?

Thanks, I am new to this concept.

- S


----------



## yoplu

Yes you are still able to do visa runs. Nothing has changed for the 43 approximate nationalities from Western countries who get UAE and Oman visas automatically


----------



## RixPakistani

*ALi*

hi there,

I visited Hatta border yesterday i.e on 24th April 2015 to Change my tourist visa to employment visa but UAE Immigration didn't allow me because i had Pakistani Passport. they were not cooperative at all and made me stand for an hour to get an entry pass. 

Please do mention in your post about the nationalities who are being welcomed by the UAE immigration.

Thanks & Regards.


----------



## Canuck2015

There is a list of 30 odd countries that are able to enter on a visa on entry basis. You can google what these countries are, I believe they have added 30 more starting May.

Sorry to hear about your experience. So were you able to get back that day? Or did you have to wait over night? I've never heard of a 'visitor' pass.


----------



## bobxox

With the now effective reciprocal short stay visa waiver agreement signed last week between UE & UAE, UE (Schengen) nationals can now stay up to 90 days continuously in the UAE.
90 days in over a 180 days period... Wondering how this is going to affect the good old visa run...


----------



## Canuck2015

Yes I'm wondering that too? But don't EU countries already have a 90 max in a 6 month period?


----------



## Malbec

Canuck2015 said:


> Yes I'm wondering that too? But don't EU countries already have a 90 max in a 6 month period?


EU countries had 30 days visa on arrival so far, I am wondering if that 90 day visa is in force already?


----------



## QOFE

Malbec said:


> EU countries had 30 days visa on arrival so far, I am wondering if that 90 day visa is in force already?


Visa-free access for Emiratis to Europe | The National
Shows the countries in the new agreement (Schengen and eight other European countries)

It seems that the 90 days works vice versa now since the bilateral agreement from 07/05/2015. 

The assumption is that UAE will have the same 90 days rule for Schengen citizens. So it sounds like visa runs are now not possible for citizens of the 34 countries on the new agreement. 
Who needs a Schengen Visa?

_"The citizens of the countries of the Schengen Zone as well as the citizens of the countries that don’t need a visa to enter the Schengen zone are however not allowed to reside in the traveling destination for the time desired without any other legal permission. The amount of days permitted to stay in any of the Schengen zone countries doesn’t exceed 90 days/ three months every half a year needless of the travel reasons. Also, you got to bear in mind that the fact that you are able to obtain a Schengen visa to enter and reside for the certain amount of time in a Schengen area doesn’t apply to working or studying in that country."
_

I can't find anything official from a Schengen citizen's perspective in regards to visa-runs. Perhaps somebody else have something more on this?

UK and Ireland are not in Schengen so they should still be ok to do visa-runs or will there be questions/confusion at the border?


----------



## The Rascal

have you noticed it's *90 days/3 months in any 6 month period*, which doesn't help people doing visa runs here much does it?


----------



## QOFE

The Rascal said:


> have you noticed it's *90 days/3 months in any 6 month period*, which doesn't help people doing visa runs here much does it?


Yes, that's what I quoted on my post but I don't want to spell it out as law as I have not seen anything official on it from a Schengen citizen's perspective. But then again visa-runs are a bit of a grey area so perhaps there won't be anything official published?
I do personally think that it's the end of visa-runs for Schengen citizens (and the 8 other European countries on the list).


----------



## Canuck2015

All these articles are talking about is Emiratis visiting EU countries. None of them say anything from an EU passport holders perspective. The word 'reciprocal' is a bit misleading.


----------



## Malbec

Canuck2015 said:


> All these articles are talking about is Emiratis visiting EU countries. None of them say anything from an EU passport holders perspective. The word 'reciprocal' is a bit misleading.


Exactly, this is what I am wondering too. I have not read anywhere the agreement will work both ways. Is the number of days allowed to stay stamped in the passport?


----------



## Canuck2015

Yes, the number of days allowed is usually written on the passport itself.

I have my doubts this 90/180 rule goes both ways. Otherwise it would be more restrictive from the EU country's point of view than the rules they're replacing. Why would the EU government sign it?


----------



## QOFE

Canuck2015 said:


> All these articles are talking about is Emiratis visiting EU countries. None of them say anything from an EU passport holders perspective. The word 'reciprocal' is a bit misleading.


They are using the wording reciprocal and bilateral so wouldn't that mean the below?


*reciprocal*

1.
given, felt, or done in return.
"she was hoping for some reciprocal comment or gesture"
synonyms:	given/felt in return, requited, reciprocated
"reciprocal love"
2.
(of an agreement or obligation) bearing on or binding each of two parties equally.
"the treaty is a bilateral commitment with reciprocal rights and duties"
synonyms:	mutual, common, shared, joint, corresponding, complementary
"reciprocal obligations and duties"

*Bilateral *


having or relating to two sides; affecting both sides.
"bilateral hearing is essential for sound location"
involving two parties, usually countries.
"the recently concluded bilateral agreements with Japan"


----------



## QOFE

Canuck2015 said:


> Yes, the number of days allowed is usually written on the passport itself.
> 
> I have my doubts this 90/180 rule goes both ways. Otherwise it would be more restrictive from the EU country's point of view than the rules they're replacing. Why would the EU government sign it?


Does anybody know somebody who has arrived here recently from a Schengen country with a VOA? I wonder if immigration has a new stamp which states 90 days?


----------



## Malbec

QOFE said:


> Does anybody know somebody who has arrived here recently from a Schengen country with a VOA? I wonder if immigration has a new stamp which states 90 days?


I will know this tomorrow in the evening.



Canuck2015 said:


> Yes, the number of days allowed is usually written on the passport itself.
> 
> I have my doubts this 90/180 rule goes both ways. Otherwise it would be more restrictive from the EU country's point of view than the rules they're replacing. Why would the EU government sign it?


Why? Because they want money. With such agreement in place 90/180, no one is going to reside in UAE unofficially for more than 183 days per year which is usually the period defining your tax residence. So far one could just collect in/out stamps and hotel bills to show their government they are not tax residents in their home country


----------



## TallyHo

If I had to bet anything it's that the visas runs will quietly continue to happen. Hatta authorities will continue to stamp your passports regardless of how long you've been in the UAE.

They must make a ton of money off the visa runs and the people doing the runs (Europeans) aren't the expats the UAE authorities need to worry about becoming a permanent burden.


----------



## QOFE

TallyHo said:


> If I had to bet anything it's that the visas runs will quietly continue to happen. Hatta authorities will continue to stamp your passports regardless of how long you've been in the UAE.
> 
> They must make a ton of money off the visa runs and the people doing the runs (Europeans) aren't the expats the UAE authorities need to worry about becoming a permanent burden.


Having done a few visa runs myself in the past I know I paid the Oman authorities for my stamps but nothing to UAE authorities so what's the benefit for UAE?

UAE are actually losing money on having people doing visa runs ( I mean the ones that do it for months/years) as they don't get to process and charge for the residency visas. 
They also have less control over who resides here. People without residency process are not in the system so the UAE authorities do not have the fingerprints, blood sample (with all that entails) and lung x-ray.

I don't see how Europeans or anybody else for that matter can become a permanent burden here. Where's the dole office for immigrants here? ;-)


----------



## bobxox

Quick search on the Council of the European Union:
File 2015/0046, 7103/15 Brussels 15 April 2015 (in case the link doesn't appear below)

data.consilium.europa.eu/doc/document/ST-7103-2015-INIT/en/pdf

AGREEMENT BETWEEN THE EUROPEAN UNION 
AND THE UNITED ARAB EMIRATES 
ON THE SHORT-STAY VISA WAIVER

What concerns us:

Article 4. Duration of stay:

*1.
Citizens of the Union may stay in the territory of the UAE for a maximum period of 90 days in any 180-day period.
*
*3.
This Agreement does not affect the possibility for the UAE and the Member States to extend 
the period of stay beyond 90 days in accordance with their respective national laws and Union
law.*

The agreement is quite restrictive and can be canceled on short-notice (90days) from both sides for usual regular issues (public policy, national security, illegal immigration etc etc)

Exit from the UAE is not necessarily free. Exit by car from Abu Dhabi to Oman costs 50aed/person for both tourists and residents.


----------



## Malbec

Malbec said:


> I will know this tomorrow in the evening.
> [...]


Update on this matter, they now put a stamp only without 30 days stamp (which they used to put before). In fact there is no visa validity mentioned on EU / Schengen passports which only adds to the confusion.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Just took OH to the border this morning - absolutely no change for a non-Schengen passport, 30 days with a post-it note from the girl on immigration showing the free 10 days.


----------



## Malbec

Based on Emirates website regarding EU / Schengen:

_"Visa
Visa required.

Visa Exemptions:
For a max. stay of 90 days for nationals of Poland.
The max. stay is granted within 180 days."_

So it seems 90 days visa on arrival is stamped in the passport (although as I mentioned before the stamp doesn't say now how long one can stay). One can stay in UAE max 90 days within 180 days.

Question is what will happen if someone stay 5x 20 days within 180 days, will he pay a fine for the extra 10 days? Or if someone is going to arrive after exceeding 90 days /180, he won't be allowed to enter?


----------



## Canuck2015

I


LesFroggitts said:


> Just took OH to the border this morning - absolutely no change for a non-Schengen passport, 30 days with a post-it note from the girl on immigration showing the free 10 days.


What's the '10 free days' ?


----------



## Malbec

Canuck2015 said:


> I
> 
> What's the '10 free days' ?


There is a grace period of 10 days on 30 days visa, this is what I have also been told during one of the Hatta runs.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Canuck2015 said:


> I
> 
> What's the '10 free days' ?


As Malbec says, it's a 10 day free extension period that's normally automatically allowed - although if you go over this period then your fines would be back-dated to the original 30 day date.


----------



## SebastianT

I would be quiet interested in the details aswell , did my run last week and they said i got 90 days , now in 30 days i will travel to spain for 2 weeks , so when i come back i will get the leftover 60 days ???

im in the process of opening a business so im just waiting for my visa work to be done .

regards sebastian


----------



## likeaboss1187

i like to know that also if someone knows this better.
Im here 90days and then leave somewhere else for 2weeks and coming back, am i allowed enter the country or do i have to wait those 3more months to get back here?


----------



## TallyHo

If it was the Schengen you would be allowed 90 days anywhere in the Schengen, then you would need to leave the Schengen for at least 90 days before legally allowed back inside.

That's why many Australians/Kiwis doing a travel year in Europe hop back and forth between the Schengen countries and the UK. 

Legally, I suspect you would not be allowed to return to the country for 90 days once your initial 90 days are up. Whether they will enforce this policy, only time will tell. 



likeaboss1187 said:


> i like to know that also if someone knows this better.
> Im here 90days and then leave somewhere else for 2weeks and coming back, am i allowed enter the country or do i have to wait those 3more months to get back here?


----------



## SebastianT

i think he meant staying in dubai


----------



## Val_TX

My friend with a Schengen Visa just made a visa run today. He was told he has 90 days. So I guess in 90 days more or less, we will start to find out if he can make another visa run or has to exit the UAE. Maybe it's better to go in less than 90 days and ask. At least you'd be able to get back in. So confusing


----------



## joemate

Hey all,

I've got a friend who's come to Dubai to visit (on UK passport) on 12th May and is flying back on 20th June. This works out exactly 40 days in the country. 

I know he gets the 30 days as normal, but does he still get the 10 days grace? I know the rules have changed recently and was just wondering.

Based on the above dates being exactly 40 days, should I do a visa run at some point or can he stay here the full time without paying anything when he leaves?

Thanks!


----------



## Emanef

I would say he *should* be fine (on UK passport), especially if he's leaving via the airport, but if he gets a beauracratic Emirate on passport control he may get a fine. 



Val_TX said:


> My friend with a Schengen Visa just made a visa run today. He was told he has 90 days. So I guess in 90 days more or less, we will start to find out if he can make another visa run or has to exit the UAE. Maybe it's better to go in less than 90 days and ask. At least you'd be able to get back in. So confusing


So am I right in thinking that Schengen visas are different to Schengen passport holders? Ie people from outside the Schengen area (and likely outside the EEA) but who have been given a residency visa in one of the Schengen countries? 

Presumbably Schengen passport holders (ie are large chunk of Europe!) are still ok with the 30 visa/visa run routine?


----------



## SebastianT

no , eu passport holders ( schengen) get 90 days in a period of 180 days , exactly like emiratis get it in europe now


----------



## Emanef

Oh, wow. Thanks for clarifying. So that really makes it difficult for partners of people out here with residency who don't have residency themselves yet then.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Just do a border run. There's a nice hotel at Hatta to make s trip of it.


----------



## Stevesolar

Emanef said:


> Oh, wow. Thanks for clarifying. So that really makes it difficult for partners of people out here with residency who don't have residency themselves yet then.


Hi,
Yes - this could be a potential problem for people from Schengen countries who would have previously done a border run every 30 (40) days - it appears under new rules they may not be able to do border runs anymore and may even need to leave the UAE after 90 days and then stay away for 90 days, before they return.
If the above is reality - then this makes a massive difference, compared with the previous rules.
As the new rules have been in place for less than 90 days - then we don't yet have any examples of people who have tried to do a border run, under the new rules - only time will tell.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Emanef

I liked that as a thanks for the clarification, not because I like the actual contents!


----------



## Froglet

If it is true that after 90 days people have to leave for at least 90 days, then I think that the number of new companies being registered will skyrocket.........


----------



## Canuck2015

Just did a run - first time doing it and it went smoothly. The lady at departure window seemed to be working my pp a lot longer than than the others but eventually we went through.

On entry back I got a 30 day stamp, but that's on a Canadian pp. 

There was a fellow with me from Bulgaria. I think he'd been here for at least 2 months prior. I believe he got a 90 day stamp which means his previous stays didn't get counted towards this new 90 visa cycle. Which is probably the best he can hope for. 

I asked our driver, who does this full time, he said runs are probably going to drop 60-70% now. He said he is a bit worried but seemed upbeat about it.


----------



## likeaboss1187

i read from Finnish forum that someone has done visa run, they said on the border come back after 90days and ur still able to do normal visa run, but now u just get 90days instead of 30days
i dont personally believe that you have to stay out of country another 90days so you have 180day period


----------



## Emanef

Maybe they're concerned about the rapidly growing population in Dubai and are looking at it as a way of cutting down the amount of people here not on residency visas. Have they given any statements as to why they're making the changes?


----------



## Froglet

Emanef said:


> Maybe they're concerned about the rapidly growing population in Dubai and are looking at it as a way of cutting down the amount of people here not on residency visas. Have they given any statements as to why they're making the changes?


Why would they be concerned with the rapidly growing population?


----------



## Canuck2015

Emanef said:


> Maybe they're concerned about the rapidly growing population in Dubai and are looking at it as a way of cutting down the amount of people here not on residency visas. Have they given any statements as to why they're making the changes?


I think if you asked most people visiting, they'd rather have an allowance of 90 days vs. just 30. Because most people aren't pursuing permanent residency here and they know they're never going to use up 90 days so the 180 days is a non issue for them.


----------



## Emanef

What I meant was if there are people in the UAE working on a tourist visa (ie unregistered), having 90 days in but then not being able to return for 90 would cause them problems. Unless they are relaxing it and allowing 90 days and can then get a fresh visa on exit/entry with no restrictions. 

I don't know. Just guessing, I don't know how many people are working on tourist visas.


----------



## TallyHo

Without a visa you can't rent an apartment in your name, and I don't think there's that many young people doing visa runs and living in flatshares to make that much of a difference to the rental prices and demand for housing.

It could very well be that the visa run changes is only an unfortunate byproduct of the treaty signed between the Schengen and the UAE. The UAE is not running this country for the benefit of people doing visa runs. The treaty gives UAE citizens the ability to travel through the Schengen for up to 90 days without needing a visa. For the UAE it probably represents a significant accomplishment, that the UAE is now recognized as a fully developed, modern and affluent nation enjoying similar visa privileges as other developed, modern and affluent nations. The UAE is accepted as a first world nation. That is what the UAE diplomats would have only cared about. 

If the UAE was concerned about too many people doing visa runs they could see this new policy as making sure companies give new employees visas early on instead of delaying it for ages, as can sometimes be the case. 



Emanef said:


> Maybe they're concerned about the rapidly growing population in Dubai and are looking at it as a way of cutting down the amount of people here not on residency visas. Have they given any statements as to why they're making the changes?


----------



## joemate

Hi all,

I'm doing a visa run at the weekend with a friend who is over from the uk.

I am a resident here, so do I need to get the stamps in my passport and all that each way?


----------



## SebastianT

normally you dont ! but sometimes the guys at the uae border are funny and when you didnt get a stamp in oman they send you back , but 99% of the times its fine


----------



## joemate

He all, did the run and had no problems.

A quick summary..

Being a resident meant that I didn't need any stamps.
Journey there was very easy and didn't get out of the car at all.
Got to the final destination in Oman and just so you know, they don't give you the piece of paper back that notes down how many people are travelling. Apparently that is a new process.
On the he way back, stopped off at the new building to enter the uae which meant that I wasn't stuck in the long car queue outside which was for GCC nationals. There was no queue inside so was in and out in 5 minutes.

Overall a very efficient journey which is something I never thought I'd say!


----------



## CDanny

joemate said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've got a friend who's come to Dubai to visit (on UK passport) on 12th May and is flying back on 20th June. This works out exactly 40 days in the country.
> 
> I know he gets the 30 days as normal, but does he still get the 10 days grace? I know the rules have changed recently and was just wondering.
> 
> Based on the above dates being exactly 40 days, should I do a visa run at some point or can he stay here the full time without paying anything when he leaves?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Joemate, what did you decide to do with your mate? I have a similar situation and need to decide whether to do a visa run or not. 

Cheers,
C


----------



## joemate

Hey C,

Look above your message and you'll see what I did!


----------



## hhcox123

Last month I went to the DRND and paid to have my visa extended instead of doing a visa run. Well my 30 days is coming to an end and I went back to the DRND to get it extended again but they said I was only allowed one exit and had to leave the country and come back. I have no problem doing visa runs but I was reading on the forum that there is a possibility that i can't just drive to Oman and back. My wife is a resident and we have done plenty of visa runs but I was wondering if my DRND extension would stop me from doing a quick drive to Oman. I really don't want to waste a day driving out there to find out I have to fly somewhere. 


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## yoplu

I travelled last month with Go Tours Go Tours Dubai for my Visa Run. 

As Im British I still only get a 30 day visa, the rules have not changed at all for me.
However some of the passengers from Italy, Spain etc received 90 day visas. This is because they are from the Shengen countries and the new rules only apply to those countries. 

We checked with the official at the border post and he informed us that the people with the 90 days must leave the country in less than 90 days but can immediately re-enter, therefore they can still do visa runs, just they don't need to do it as frequently as before. 

Although the wording of the treaty says that they are entitled only to 90 days in any 180 day period it does make the provision that the local UAE law may be applied differently, and in this case this is exactly what is happening


----------



## yoplu

hhcox123 said:


> Last month I went to the DRND and paid to have my visa extended instead of doing a visa run. Well my 30 days is coming to an end and I went back to the DRND to get it extended again but they said I was only allowed one exit and had to leave the country and come back. I have no problem doing visa runs but I was reading on the forum that there is a possibility that i can't just drive to Oman and back. My wife is a resident and we have done plenty of visa runs but I was wondering if my DRND extension would stop me from doing a quick drive to Oman. I really don't want to waste a day driving out there to find out I have to fly somewhere.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


You don't need to fly out. You can book any visa run trip. The difference is if you extend your visa you can only do it once as it is an extension of your existing visa. 
If you do a visa run (ie travel to hatta and come back) then you can repeat it regularly because it is a new visa you are receiving each time.
This only applies if your nationality is one of the ones able to get automatic visit visa on arrival


----------



## IncubusKing

Greetings to all. I am in need of a visa run this coming Thursday the 19th from Tecom through the Hatta exit. Will assist with gas.

Thanks very much.


----------



## deMontduran

IncubusKing said:


> Greetings to all. I am in need of a visa run this coming Thursday the 19th from Tecom through the Hatta exit. Will assist with gas.
> 
> Thanks very much.


Hi, I have a car and am doing a visa run, but to Mezyad border crossing in northern Al Ain on Thursday, if you are interested. Nothing against Hatta, but I've only done Mezyad and found it super easy and friendly, so going back.


----------



## Moving2dubai

*Visa Run to Oman Stopped?*

Hi Everyone, 
We are moving in August with British passports and while my husband is getting his visa done now, my children and myself were planning to enter, look for long term accommodation and then do the visa run to Oman to change our visas to resident visas (once we have the tenancy agreement). However, have heard that the drive to Oman and back has been stopped. Can anyone please give us the latest information. What are the other cheaper alternatives as a flight to London and back will be too expensive! Thanks.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Moving2dubai said:


> Hi Everyone,
> We are moving in August with British passports and while my husband is getting his visa done now, my children and myself were planning to enter, look for long term accommodation and then do the visa run to Oman to change our visas to resident visas (once we have the tenancy agreement). However, have heard that the drive to Oman and back has been stopped. Can anyone please give us the latest information. What are the other cheaper alternatives as a flight to London and back will be too expensive! Thanks.


Where'd you hear that?

I suspect that the dozens of people doing it daily would be quite surprised to hear this.


----------



## Moving2dubai

ok, thanks. I must have got wrong info as can now see many members of this forum planning their visa runs! That's a relief. 

More questions please... How long does it take to get tenancy agreements and then family visa processed. We will take a short term apartment for rent until we find the right place for long term renting. But my daughter's school starts on 30th August. Will it be a problem for children to start school if their resident visa is still under process. My husband would have his visa by then, but my children and mine may not be ready.


----------



## baker_pro

Hey guys, 

I'm from the UK and coming to the end of my 30 visit visa. I need to extend it as the interview process is taking alittle longer then expected. I have read the visa extensions have now been cancelled? is this true? In which case i will just have to do a visa run? If someone could just clarify for me that would great! thanks


----------



## iggles

Easier and quicker to fly to barhain or Qatar.


----------



## Canuck2015

baker_pro said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm from the UK and coming to the end of my 30 visit visa. I need to extend it as the interview process is taking alittle longer then expected. I have read the visa extensions have now been cancelled? is this true? In which case i will just have to do a visa run? If someone could just clarify for me that would great! thanks


You can exit the country and enter it back again. That's what people call a visa run here. I've found the most convenient/quickest way is to drive to Oman (do the Hatta run). If you google it you'll find some small companies that do this for a fee. You basically get in an air conditioned van and take you to the closest border (Hatta, Oman) and take you back. This should start you on a new visitor visa if you have a UK passport. You can also take a day plane trip to one of the surrounding countries (Bahrain, Qatar even Oman) but it's a hassle getting to the airport and dealing with all that nonsense.


----------



## Canuck2015

iggles said:


> Easier and quicker to fly to barhain or Qatar.


I've driven it and I've flown. Unless you want to do something when you get to the other country, just drive to Oman. It's a waste of time going to the airport.


----------



## razzbilal

I am planning to do a visa run in a few days. If anyone is interested in joining and splitting the costs please PM me.


----------



## whimaway

Canuck2015 said:


> I've driven it and I've flown. Unless you want to do something when you get to the other country, just drive to Oman. It's a waste of time going to the airport.


Agreed. It's a lot more expensive and a bigger hassle to fly. The quickest option is the Hatta border run, unless you want to fly over and check out another country for a day or weekend.


----------



## Dilaraaa

*Question...*

Hi All,

I would really appreciate your opinion / knowledge:

I am entering Dubai with a tourist visa with a german passport, normally I had the 90 days. I leave every month once to Germany for a week or so. I entered last last week. How is this 90 days - rule working? Do I get 90 days everytime I re-enter? Or do I have to leave in August for 3 months?? Please help me  Thank you !


----------



## Pelagia

Dilaraa, I was reading the EU Act on it today, and it says it is 90 days during a 180 day period.

Quote from the Agreement between the European Union and the United Arab Emirates on the short-stay visa waiver:

_This Agreement provides for visa-free travel for the citizens of the Union and for the citizens of the UAE when travelling to the territory of the other Contracting Party for a maximum period of 90 days in any 180-day period._


----------



## TallyHo

No one really knows yet.

The last I heard was that the 90 day limit was at the discretion of the border agent and immigration would simply ignore the 90 day out of country clause. 

We should know fairly soon how the new policy is being implemented. I suspect it won't be enforced and the visa runs will continue. 



Dilaraaa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would really appreciate your opinion / knowledge:
> 
> I am entering Dubai with a tourist visa with a german passport, normally I had the 90 days. I leave every month once to Germany for a week or so. I entered last last week. How is this 90 days - rule working? Do I get 90 days everytime I re-enter? Or do I have to leave in August for 3 months?? Please help me  Thank you !


----------



## Dilaraaa

Hello Everybody,

I was really concerned so I went today to GDRFA at Al Jafallia and they told me that you get everytime new 90 days, so now I have until 21 of October (I arrived 24 of July). I understand it also different as it is stated in the agreement, but appearantly they handle it different (THANK GOD). 

Best


----------



## Val_TX

My friend who has an EU passport is nearing his 90 days. He has called the immigration office twice and they have said each time that he has to leave for 90 days. For various reasons, he is flying somewhere before the 90 days is up and doesn't know if he can come back or not without waiting 90 days. 

Has anyone actually done a border run or flown out and re entered with this EU passport thing?


----------



## Yussif

Hi All,

I am British and arrived on 2nd July for work, my visa is in process but i am just wondering if this 10 day grace period is still in place? i have read back but there wasn't really any reply specifically confirming this a yes or a no. 

I have arranged to do my 1st visa run tomorrow via work (we are in the dubai marina plaza) - i did have 4 of us doing it to split the cost but now there are only 2 - the fee was 500 AED so i am just looking to split that across the board, my work have told me they don't mind how many i bring with me to split the cost so if anyone does need to do one, please let me know on here /snip/

So if i do have a 10 day grace period i can hold out until 10 days after 2nd august and won't need to do the run tomorrow, if anyone could please confirm that would be great, cheers.

EDIT: Since posting this, one of my colleagues daughter is coming over on the 6th, he phoned immigration and they have confirmed to him that the visa will be a total of 40 days (30+10) - hooray!


----------



## Val_TX

Heard this regarding all Nationalities that get VOA. If you get 30 days and over stay, then you have to stay out 30 days. He doesn't mention the 10 day grace period. If you get 90 days and leave on the 90 th day, you have to stay out 90 days, otherwise, you can do a visa run.

The part about visas starts at 14:25. It's from DubaiEye Radio

https://audioboom.com/boos/3431853-the-word-legal-matters-02-08-2015


----------



## Canuck2015

Thanks for posting this. Can anyone corroborate this? How recent is it?

I recently stayed 35 days, exited and and came back and there were no issues.


----------



## nadem

visa run to hatta every Thursday & Friday


----------



## Stevesolar

nadem said:


> visa run to hatta every Thursday & Friday feel free to massage me


Massage?


----------



## chestnut

Did a visa run for my son who is on a UK passport and gets 30-day visa on arrival. When we came back in to the UAE, I asked the chap at immigration who told is the visa was good for 40 days and he clarified to say that we had to renew by 22 September.


----------



## djarian

10 day grace period seems to be working just fine.


----------



## MMiUAE

I am an American expat, looking for 1-2 people to do the visa run Aug. 19 or 20th 2015, preferably leaving early at 6 a.m., (if not too early . I can drive or can share your ride. Let me know if if anyone interested in sharing cost.
Leave me a message for me to contact you,


----------



## damianmb

Guys, I called immigration a month back.. I don't know if UK counts as EU for them, but with Italian passport I get 90 days visa and if I exit before 90 days I can freely come back, if stay till 90 you have to wait 180 days before coming back...

I don't know what's going on with the 40 days that some of you are talking.

On a side note, if I go to the border with a resident... he has to pay the same as I do and get both stamps (Dubai/Oman)?


----------



## mjdevans

On an Italian passport it would be 30 + 10 days at the Hatta border. A UAE resident does not pay & shows his Emirates ID. Cost of visa is dhs 50.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damianmb

mjdevans said:


> On an Italian passport it would be 30 + 10 days at the Hatta border. A UAE resident does not pay & shows his Emirates ID. Cost of visa is dhs 50.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So it's different at the Hatta border than at the Airport? So I get 90 days when I arrive by plane and then if I do the run I get 30 days more?


----------



## LesFroggitts

damianmb said:


> So it's different at the Hatta border than at the Airport? So I get 90 days when I arrive by plane and then if I do the run I get 30 days more?


It depends upon your passport nationality - the 90 day visa on arrival is being given to countries that are members of the Schengen agreement - of which the UK isn't one.

Doing a visa run to Hatta with presumably an Argentinian passport would need looking into to see if it is even possible, i.e. do the UAE *and* Oman grant visa on arrival?


----------



## mjdevans

damianmb said:


> So it's different at the Hatta border than at the Airport? So I get 90 days when I arrive by plane and then if I do the run I get 30 days more?



Not sure re rules at airport. Hatta run for you is max 40 days inc arrival & depart. Theoretically the Hatta run can be done indefinitely...until rules change.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damianmb

LesFroggitts said:


> It depends upon your passport nationality - the 90 day visa on arrival is being given to countries that are members of the Schengen agreement - of which the UK isn't one.
> 
> Doing a visa run to Hatta with presumably an Argentinian passport would need looking into to see if it is even possible, i.e. do the UAE *and* Oman grant visa on arrival?


Happily living with two nationalities :second:. To answer your question, I could enter Oman on arrival with the Argentinian passport but then couldn't get into UAE again as not on arrival visa with that one. Italian then should be perfect... good to know that UK is not part of the agreement.

Interesting enough I've seen that in the border you need to proof that you entered Oman to get back. I would experiment and exit with Italian, then enter Oman with Argentinian, then back.. but.. ehm... too risky to try out.

To everyone else from EU, after 15th May this year even if you got stamped with 30 days, you get 90 days. Be sure to exit before 90 though, otherwise a lot of people will miss your face in the cool-down period.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Do remember that whichever passport you used to enter the UAE - this is the one that you MUST exit on or you WILL encounter overstay penalties.


----------



## damianmb

LesFroggitts said:


> Do remember that whichever passport you used to enter the UAE - this is the one that you MUST exit on or you WILL encounter overstay penalties.


I don't think they would even let me exit without the passport I entered with... anyhow I will not try my crazy ideas


----------



## LesFroggitts

damianmb said:


> I don't think they would even let me exit without the passport I entered with... anyhow I will not try my crazy ideas


Correct - but I wouldn't put it past some people trying


----------



## pmcdubai

Hi guys,

Are Indian nationals able to do the visa run to obtain tourist visas? I am hiring my first employee and he is currently cancelling his current visa. I would like to put him on 2-3 month probation before processing his visa on my company. Any way he can stay in the country during that time or no way?

Cheers


----------



## samjaynex

...


----------



## samjaynex

...


----------



## samjaynex

I took a friend to do border last night for a visa renewal and the last time i went i didnt have to pay the 50dhs and get a stamp as i have a residence visa. So drove back to the hatta crossing to get back into uae and they told me its a new rule from 1 week ago that you need to get the stamp even with the residence visa so had to drive all the way back to get one - the guys in oman said they knew nothing about this
has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Canuck2015

mjdevans said:


> Not sure re rules at airport. Hatta run for you is max 40 days inc arrival & depart. Theoretically the Hatta run can be done indefinitely...until rules change


I've been told it seems like business as usual by the Hatta driver I take but I wouldn't risk it if for one of your 'runs' you decide to use the airport. Hatta border guards know it's normal but the person at departures might not (the radio show segment was a bit disconcerting). Hopefully that was just a rumour ??


----------



## nadem

going for a visa run Friday noon if anyone interested to join feel free to message me


----------



## Aminah7

New member so I'm unable to message you, Nadem. Interested in Friday run - message me please. Thanks!


----------



## nadem

Aminah7 said:


> New member so I'm unable to message you, Nadem. Interested in Friday run - message me please. Thanks!


 okay okay


----------



## nadem

Aminah7 said:


> New member so I'm unable to message you, Nadem. Interested in Friday run - message me please. Thanks!


 your location plz


----------



## Aminah7

From US - traveling with my 3 teens - live in Sharjah. I wanted to leave after fajr - less traffic on road and at border. Send your email addy since the rules here make it impossible to message.


----------



## Aminah7

Oops just realized you cnt post personal details here. Ok just let me know your plans - thanks!


----------



## nadem

visa run to Hatta Tuesday Sep 1st


----------



## mohamedhasan

I have uae residential Visa . i am working Graphics Designer, but my id showing Follow up by clerk, so next month i'm going to oman for meet my friend ,i'm going through bus . it is possible i have to go. or any restricted categories only allowed ??


----------



## Pelagia

Is anyone doing the visa run this week? I'd love to join


----------



## Um Abdelkarim

I would highly recommend visa run at RAK not Hatta. I've done both before and RAK is literally round a roundabout about 100 feet away and bk- I parked the car as walked it! Hatta requires a longer drive to go to Oman border and bk, around 30min drive I'd say.


----------



## Emanef

Can you do get a visa at Musandam? We're looking to do a day trip to the Musandam Peninsula and wondering if it's possible to do a visa run that way.


----------



## Froglet

Emanef said:


> Can you do get a visa at Musandam? We're looking to do a day trip to the Musandam Peninsula and wondering if it's possible to do a visa run that way.



Yes you can


----------



## Emanef

Thanks. Is it a similar process to the Hatta one? And presumably everyone visiting in the car needs an Oman visit visa to go in, and get a new UAE one coming back in (as we'll all actually be going on into Musandam)? 

Is the best route to go for both sight seeing and visas the east coast, past RAK?


----------



## Val_TX

The one time I went with a friend to Musandam, he had a rental car, and we did have to pay 150 aed for car insurance for Oman. There is hardly any traffic, and it's a beautiful drive. I found the city of Musandam not that interesting, and it's maybe 20 minutes or more past the border. There weren't all the checkpoints at the time leaving the UAE, in general, it was much less complicated, insofar as the visa run is "complicated"


----------



## yoplu

Um Abdelkarim said:


> I would highly recommend visa run at RAK not Hatta. I've done both before and RAK is literally round a roundabout about 100 feet away and bk- I parked the car as walked it! Hatta requires a longer drive to go to Oman border and bk, around 30min drive I'd say.


On the contrary I would discourage people from going to the RAK border for visa change. I had some French friends who went there and were told they would need to stay out of the country for 90 days before they could come back in. They did the visa run with Go Tours at the Hatta border, didnt have any issues at all and received new 90 day visas.
I suppose it depends on your nationality. For Brits, the same rules apply to us at all borders, but for other European nationalities, the borders are interpreting and applying the new rule changes differently. FYI there was a treaty signed in May 2015 between the Shengen and UAE nations changing the time and way expats could visit each others countries.


----------



## Chamster

Has any Eu expat living in Dubai or UAE tried the visa run recently? I am asking because of the new 90/180 shengen rule which starred on may 7th. 

I would like to know wether it is enforced on the borders, or as some speculated it is left to the uae to deal as they see fit, in which case EU citizens have 90 days instead of 30+10 (as before) and an indefinite amount of visa runs ahead of them.


----------



## Chamster

*Fresh info on the visa run*

Hi guys, I'm wondering if anyone has some fresh info on the visa run for EU Expats? (you know, after signing the new documents in may this year).

Is it safe to conclude we can get an indefinite number of 90-day visas now by doing the visa run, or we must exit after 90 days? Would really appreciate some first or second hand experience=) 

Oh, also I presume it's the same thing wether you arrive by plane or car, you get 90 days in each case, correct? 

Thank you in advance good souls :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pelagia

The 90 day extension should work... I did the visa run to Hatta about a month back, and they accidentally stamped my passport with 30 days upon return to UAE. When I went to ask about it, it got corrected to 90. And, as I returned from a little eid trip today, I got 90 days again. The unofficial warning however is not to leave the visa run to the 90th day, because they might not let you into the country. I don't know how much truth is in that, but it probably would be wiser not to take the risk


----------



## Chibson4blues

Please I need an urgent reply. I got a job with a private company in dubai in June and have submitted all the necessary credentials for my visa application. It is getting to three months my visa is not yet approved.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Chibson4blues said:


> Please I need an urgent reply. I got a job with a private company in dubai in June and have submitted all the necessary credentials for my visa application. It is getting to three months my visa is not yet approved.


Your question has nothing to do with subject of this thread - suggest reading through the forum in depth and then, only then, post a new thread in the correct place.


----------



## KC1

*Grace Period?*

Hi all, 
Quick question…my mom (American passport) is here for a visit and got a 30 day stamp when she arrived at the airport. She's staying 33 days. Does the 9 day grace period apply at the airport as well, or is she likely to get hit with fines when she goes to leave? 
Thanks!


----------



## Chamster

KC1 said:


> Hi all,
> Quick question…my mom (American passport) is here for a visit and got a 30 day stamp when she arrived at the airport. She's staying 33 days. Does the 9 day grace period apply at the airport as well, or is she likely to get hit with fines when she goes to leave?
> Thanks!


Hey KC, It should be fine, although guys at the airport are notorious for not following their own rules, and officially there is no 9 day grace period anymore. However I went to several visa runs to Hatha Oman and always on the 35,36, or 37th day and was never fined. Also went with an airplane once on 38th day and wasn't fined, but I heard a lot of different stories about different officials, so best of luck  

The fine is usually something like 200 dirhams for exceeding the limit + 100 dirhams per day, so it will not be a huge fine for your mom in case it does happen. 

My advice is to not mention any fines at the airport, and even if they do, play dumb :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Chamster

LesFroggitts said:


> Your question has nothing to do with subject of this thread - suggest reading through the forum in depth and then, only then, post a new thread in the correct place.


Is there even a questions there?


----------



## Ric_ort

*Hatta Oman visa run*

Dear all,
Do you know if there is any change in the regulation since the 90 day entry stamp visa came into effect this year? In short, can we still do the same as before: renew the visa by going to Oman and coming back to Dubai same day?
Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## TheLimp

Hi, I am in Dubai and I am heading for the Hatta border crossing today (30th day of visa). My Car is not insured in Oman. My question is, if I drive to Hatta or surrounding area (with my 2 year old) is there anyone there that can take me the rest of the way?


----------



## LesFroggitts

On the way to Hatta there is the Omani enclave for which you officially do need Oman insurance. There are checkpoints there and you can be asked by the Police to prove you have insurance cover. If stopped you may either be turned around or asked to go to the insurance office at the first CP to procure your cover.

There is a longer route to Hatta that actually avoids this 'enclave' - Google Maps will help with that.

Once you reach the UAE exit border they don't ask for insurance cover as it's purely Customs/Immigration. After that you're sort of in no-man's land until you reach the Omani border point. There, if the immigration office asks for your insurance, just tell them you're on a visa run returning immediately back into the UAE and they'll process you in and out of Oman without actually crossing into their country.


----------



## TheLimp

Hi, Thanks for the reply. 

According to Thrifty and the school that I work with. In the last month they have started to inforce the omani insurance rules at the customs checkpoint before the visa office. THey have stopped and turned back a lot of rentals. So, I am still wondering if I get to Hatta is there any regular taxis or buses or services that can take us to the visa office and back.


----------



## QOFE

TheLimp said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply.
> 
> According to Thrifty and the school that I work with. In the last month they have started to inforce the omani insurance rules at the customs checkpoint before the visa office. THey have stopped and turned back a lot of rentals. So, I am still wondering if I get to Hatta is there any regular taxis or buses or services that can take us to the visa office and back.


This company do visa runs: Go Tours Dubai


----------



## LesFroggitts

TheLimp said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply.
> 
> According to Thrifty and the school that I work with. In the last month they have started to inforce the omani insurance rules at the customs checkpoint before the visa office. THey have stopped and turned back a lot of rentals. So, I am still wondering if I get to Hatta is there any regular taxis or buses or services that can take us to the visa office and back.


Correct, rentals do have that problem with insurance.

This link gives a route avoiding the "enclave" checkpoints https://goo.gl/29cfQq but what they're doing at the border may have changed since I was making the run.

All the Visa-Run services operate from Dubai, you 'may' be able to hire a taxi at Hatta Fort roundabout but I wouldn't rely upon getting one.


----------



## TheLimp

I know this is the Hatta run thread but if I drive to the Mezyad-Hafeet Border. can I leave the car at the border and walk the 1.5k to the Omani side.


----------



## Tonybane

*new Visa regulation?*



Ric_ort said:


> Dear all,
> Do you know if there is any change in the regulation since the 90 day entry stamp visa came into effect this year? In short, can we still do the same as before: renew the visa by going to Oman and coming back to Dubai same day?
> Appreciate your feedback.


I would like to know this aswell! I accidently booked my ticket on the 19th of December and arrived at the 30st of august so I think im about 23 days over my 90 days entry visit? any solution instead of buying a new ticket?


----------



## TheLimp

Again I know this is the Hatta Visa run page but as there is a major problem with rentals there I will post what I learned today about the Mazyad crossing... 

It was simple.. drove 1h50m from Dubai. Told first checkpoint I was doing a visa run and he waved me on. 50meters later I stopped at the building on the right. No queues and straight to the desk. I was a day over as it happens and said nothing. stamped the passports and gave me a slip of paper. 3minutes later I was at the Oman border post and he told me to park up and go inside to get stamps. Again. No Queues. 1st desk gave us the entry stamp and a slip of paper and the second desk stamped the exit. Got in car and drove to first window and was waved on. Second window my drivers licence (Australian) was checked and I was give a piece of paper. Next stop the guy just stamped the piece of paper I had just been given and the next window I gave them the slip of paper with the exit stamp and the piece of paper I just received with my car license.

Next window was waved on and I was back in the Emirates. Went to building opposite the one I got my UAE exit stamp. there was a bit of a queue but not many. No problem with the stamps, next window just showed passports and exit slip of paper and we were done.

UAE Exit Stamp (35 each) Bring exact
Oman entry/exit (50each) Bring exact

I was a day over my visa and no fines or questions.

Spent no more than 50mins from Entry to Exit.

If they made me walk across because of Insurance it would have only been a 10-15min walk at most.

Hope this helps


----------



## LesFroggitts

TheLimp said:


> UAE Exit Stamp (35 each) Bring exact
> Oman entry/exit (50each) Bring exact


Never heard, or had to pay, an Exit stamp fee - that's a new one on me - presume you're on an Irish passport, could that may have had some impact?

But certainly never paid anything to get out using a British passport.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Tonybane said:


> I would like to know this aswell! I accidently booked my ticket on the 19th of December and arrived at the 30st of august so I think im about 23 days over my 90 days entry visit? any solution instead of buying a new ticket?



Road trip to Hatta or another land border.
Flight to Oman and back
Both before your existing 90 days is up or.....

Get ready for grief and payment of overstay penalties when you try to catch your flight on 19th December


----------



## TheLimp

LesFroggitts said:


> Never heard, or had to pay, an Exit stamp fee - that's a new one on me - presume you're on an Irish passport, could that may have had some impact?
> 
> But certainly never paid anything to get out using a British passport.


Hi, I did the hatta crossing last month and there was no fee but I knew it was going to be 35 each as I had read a lot of posts saying as much. People even said exactly as you... A bit strange having to pay to leave a country. Don't think it would have made a difference what passport I used. In this instance you are right I used my Irish one. Going on posts I read everyone has to pay it


----------



## twowheelsgood

TheLimp said:


> Going on posts I read everyone has to pay it


British certainly do not - I just came through today and there was no exit fee.

FWIW I am advised that when coming back into the UAE, we can just join the car queue as long as we have residency. No need to go to the 'foreigners' building as before.


----------



## TheLimp

twowheelsgood said:


> British certainly do not - I just came through today and there was no exit fee.
> 
> FWIW I am advised that when coming back into the UAE, we can just join the car queue as long as we have residency. No need to go to the 'foreigners' building as before.


Do you have a residency visa for the UAE?


----------



## twowheelsgood

TheLimp said:


> Do you have a residency visa for the UAE?


Yes. Was that a serious question ?


----------



## LesFroggitts

twowheelsgood said:


> Yes. Was that a serious question ?


It was a valid question, TheLimp's enquiries were about doing visa runs, so obviously they themselves don't have residency.


----------



## TheLimp

twowheelsgood said:


> Yes. Was that a serious question ?


Yes it was a serious question. You were not charged as you have a residency visa. They are charging people on a tourist visa. They also do this at 4 other border crossings not including Hatta.


----------



## Canuck2015

Where else have people posted about a 35 exit fee? News to me. 

This is the only blog I know that follows these sorts of changes. Would like to know what others are out there. 



TheLimp said:


> Hi, I did the hatta crossing last month and there was no fee but I knew it was going to be 35 each as I had read a lot of posts saying as much. People even said exactly as you... A bit strange having to pay to leave a country. Don't think it would have made a difference what passport I used. In this instance you are right I used my Irish one. Going on posts I read everyone has to pay it


----------



## Tonybane

*new Schengen rules*



LesFroggitts said:


> Road trip to Hatta or another land border.
> Flight to Oman and back
> Both before your existing 90 days is up or.....
> 
> Get ready for grief and payment of overstay penalties when you try to catch your flight on 19th December


Dear LesFroggitts,

Thank you for your answer I will try to that then, I was just wondering because since the first of may 2015 (I believe it was) there was a new schengen agreement stating that I could just be here for 90 days and have to leave the country for 180 days after, but the hatta visa run is the best way to go for me then.

Kind regards

Tony


----------



## yoplu

Hi Tony,

My friends did the visa run with Go Tours who offer a Visa Run transport service. It was their 2nd time and did not have to stay out of the country for 90 days. They travelled out before their original 90 days was up and received a new 90 days. Cost them only about 150aed so very reasonable.


----------



## Alwaith

Hi , entered the dubai on 28th of sep so i must leave on about 7th of nov (i didnt count it accuratley) anyways i am staying in sharjah and i cant find any visa run services close to sharjah do i really have to pay 100 dirhim taxi to go to dubai ?


----------



## mariot

Alwaith said:


> Hi , entered the dubai on 28th of sep so i must leave on about 7th of nov (i didnt count it accuratley) anyways i am staying in sharjah and i cant find any visa run services close to sharjah do i really have to pay 100 dirhim taxi to go to dubai ?


You could use a bus thinks it's 20aed to Dubai


----------



## Laduree

I did the run with my hubby a few days ago and it was simple enough! 

We found a minibus that charged 150 aed each for the privilege of the seat and it only cost us 50 add for the stamp 

He actually has residency, but still had to pay the entry fee as he accompanied me. It took around 3 hours and was a pleasant ride 

simple and straightforward


----------



## Malbec

LesFroggitts said:


> Road trip to Hatta or another land border.
> Flight to Oman and back
> Both before your existing 90 days is up or.....
> 
> Get ready for grief and payment of overstay penalties when you try to catch your flight on 19th December


I don't think it is that easy anymore to do visa runs for Schengen countries passports?

I was driving to Muscat via Al Ain and was stuck for 45mins at the border because of the italian couple being refused to exit UAE for visa run and there was just one officer handling passengers. The reason for this was they have already stayed in the country for 90 days and had another 22 days of overstay. They were told by the officer that the law has changed and if they stayed for 90 days in UAE, they have to leave UAE for the period of 90 days before coming back. They were very surprised. They were also told they will most probably have to pay AED 100 per each day of overstay, but for this the officer referred them to the immigration office to sort this out.

I confirm there was AED 35 per person exit fee, although there was no charge for 8month baby. I do not recall paying exit fee via Hatta, but these were old rules and I was only doing in/out for my mother. Oman visa was AED 50 per person regardless of the age of travellers, meaning I had to pay it also for my baby. I didn't have to pay Oman visa fee when doing visa run for my mother though (being a resident of UAE), although my mother had to pay it, despite doing just in/out.


----------



## Canuck2015

Do you know what became of the Italian family? Were they allowed back in? That's my biggest fear of being stranded in the middle of nowhere. 



Malbec said:


> I don't think it is that easy anymore to do visa runs for Schengen countries passports?
> 
> I was driving to Muscat via Al Ain and was stuck for 45mins at the border because of the italian couple being refused to exit UAE for visa run and there was just one officer handling passengers. The reason for this was they have already stayed in the country for 90 days and had another 22 days of overstay. They were told by the officer that the law has changed and if they stayed for 90 days in UAE, they have to leave UAE for the period of 90 days before coming back. They were very surprised. They were also told they will most probably have to pay AED 100 per each day of overstay, but for this the officer referred them to the immigration office to sort this out.
> 
> I confirm there was AED 35 per person exit fee, although there was no charge for 8month baby. I do not recall paying exit fee via Hatta, but these were old rules and I was only doing in/out for my mother. Oman visa was AED 50 per person regardless of the age of travellers, meaning I had to pay it also for my baby. I didn't have to pay Oman visa fee when doing visa run for my mother though (being a resident of UAE), although my mother had to pay it, despite doing just in/out.


----------



## mariot

Canuck2015 said:


> Do you know what became of the Italian family? Were they allowed back in? That's my biggest fear of being stranded in the middle of nowhere.


Sounds like best thing to do is go to immigration department and get the facts, pay any fines before heading to border


----------



## Malbec

Canuck2015 said:


> Do you know what became of the Italian family? Were they allowed back in? That's my biggest fear of being stranded in the middle of nowhere.


They were not allowed to exit UAE, so yes, they stayed inside UAE.


----------



## Aminah7

I actually did a visa run last night - at RAK border. Since 2004, I've done visa runs on n off and ALWAYS paid an exit fee (approx 30dh each time - give or take over the years). Last month, did Hatta border for the 1st time - NO EXIT CHARGE - but MUCH more hectic, crowded and too many stops (US passport). I'll pay the fee for the max 20-30 min turn around. Hatta border :-1:?:-1:?:-1:?:-1:?:-1:?


----------



## ozdxb

*10 day grace period*

Hi Guys, My family are having to do a visa run as my company are a bit slow in getting the residency visa sorted, we have british passport just wondering has anyone gone over the 30 days and used the 10 day grace period recently? want to make sure before we head out to Hatta.


----------



## The Rascal

Before anyone decides to go to Hatta, you will be turned back at the Army checkpoint on the E44 (where you enter the Oman enclave). This is recent. Don't try it, it won't happen. You need to go the long way around that comes out at the Hatta Fort Hotel.

It is not yet known if this is a permanent thing or just because of the heightened security going on throughout the Emirates at the moment.

The two red circles is where you cannot pass through now (unless you have Emirati or Omani - not GCC - documentation).


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai

*Hatta Border Run This Week?*

Is anyone going to Hatta this week (November 29-December 5) to renew their visa? I have never done it before and would like somebody to show me the ropes. I am more than happy to help pay for gas money. Thanks!


----------



## despaired

there are companis on FB which offer such services.. just look for visa run on FB.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai

despaired said:


> there are companis on FB which offer such services.. just look for visa run on FB.


What is FB?


----------



## The Rascal

JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> What is FB?


Let me google that for you


----------



## Chamster

Hey guys,

I've had several visa runs over the years, on my last one there was already Schengen rules in place,but they weren't strictly applied (2 months ago), so we had no troubles, and everyone including the driver of the company doing visa runs, told us that we have an indefinite number of 90 day runs although the rules say you have to leave the country for 90 days.

Yesterday I saw a notice on their website that Passport holders from EU- schengen countries (mine is Croatian) are not allowed to do tourist visa runs any more. 

Is there any way around this, and what could be my alternative if i want a similar deal as I had with visa runs so far? 

Also anyone know what are the exact fines for overstaying? 

Would honestly appreciate any information whatsoever that you can share with me.

Kind regards and many thanks!


----------



## ashM

*Hatta Oman new route*

Guys the Hatta Oman Road is inaccessible beyond the 1st checkpoint after Madam, the security will ask you to make a U turn and then drive all the way back to Madam round about and then take the first exit so my advise is save time don't travel to the check post all the way, on your way from DUbai on E44 take the 3rd exit at the big round about at Madam and drive straight until you hit Sharjah Kalba Highway from there you turn right and then drive again a few kilometers till you see the blue sign for Hatta this is the new road which ends at the roundabout 7-10 kms before Hatta city from there u turn left. If you are planning to do the run or travel to Oman for the national holiday break please either do this first thing in the morning i.e 5-6 am or after 8.30 pm. Last time on the long weekend I stood in the que from 11.30am to 8.00 pm just to do a visa run, couldn't sit for a minute no food no water no toilet. Everyone was flocking to Oman for the long weekend and the authorities werent prepared at the Oman border. More over if you have kids its not a good idea to make them wait for such long periods. Please share this with as many people you know to save them time and trouble.


----------



## Sunder

ashM said:


> Guys the Hatta Oman Road is inaccessible beyond the 1st checkpoint after Madam, the security will ask you to make a U turn and then drive all the way back to Madam round about and then take the first exit so my advise is save time don't travel to the check post all the way, on your way from DUbai on E44 take the 3rd exit at the big round about at Madam and drive straight until you hit Sharjah Kalba Highway from there you turn right and then drive again a few kilometers till you see the blue sign for Hatta this is the new road which ends at the roundabout 7-10 kms before Hatta city from there u turn left. If you are planning to do the run or travel to Oman for the national holiday break please either do this first thing in the morning i.e 5-6 am or after 8.30 pm. Last time on the long weekend I stood in the que from 11.30am to 8.00 pm just to do a visa run, couldn't sit for a minute no food no water no toilet. Everyone was flocking to Oman for the long weekend and the authorities werent prepared at the Oman border. More over if you have kids its not a good idea to make them wait for such long periods. Please share this with as many people you know to save them time and trouble.


Does anyone has any idea whether this still exists or should I take the Kalba checkpoint. Is the Al Wajajah border crossing open if we take the route as described by ashM. Please let us know. Thanks.


----------



## Canuck2015

Yes, I believe it does still exist. You will have to take the scenic route I'm afraid.


----------



## Schengenresident

Is it possible to stay longer than 90 days within 180 days in UAE when having a Schengen passport?


----------



## despaired

Visa run is dead. . you will have to stay out of the country for 90 days, or you will have to pay the overstay fine. I suggest you sort your residence permit out... there are many ways to get one in this country, even though that might require investing into a company etc.


----------



## Stevesolar

despaired said:


> Visa run is dead. . you will have to stay out of the country for 90 days, or you will have to pay the overstay fine. I suggest you sort your residence permit out... there are many ways to get one in this country, even though that might require investing into a company etc.


Visa run is dead.... Only for holders of Schengen country passports.
I believe it is still able to be done for holders of other "visa on arrival" countries - UK, USA etc.


----------



## despaired

Stevesolar said:


> Visa run is dead.... Only for holders of Schengen country passports.
> I believe it is still able to be done for holders of other "visa on arrival" countries - UK, USA etc.


Yeah sorry, I didn't quote him. Since he was a Schengen passport ( and the name indicates that as well), i replied only to that directly and didn't keep UK, U.S, etc. in mind.


----------



## rkroner

despaired said:


> Visa run is dead. . you will have to stay out of the country for 90 days, or you will have to pay the overstay fine. I suggest you sort your residence permit out... there are many ways to get one in this country, even though that might require investing into a company etc.


guys, I dont understand.. is it still possible to get a visa or is it not possible? I am a german passport holder and I have overstay.. So if I pay for the overstay, will I get the visa WITHOUT having to stay out of the country for 90 days?


----------



## The Rascal

Stevesolar said:


> Visa run is dead.... Only for holders of Schengen country passports.
> I believe it is still able to be done for holders of other "visa on arrival" countries - UK, USA etc.


Not entirely true old man, Schengen passport holders can still get the standard 30 days renewable visa on arrival (providing they're on the list), if they go for the 90 day visa then yes, they need to leave the country for 3 months, if they choose the 30 day option it's a visa run.


----------



## Stevesolar

The Rascal said:


> Not entirely true old man, Schengen passport holders can still get the standard 30 days renewable visa on arrival (providing they're on the list), if they go for the 90 day visa then yes, they need to leave the country for 3 months, if they choose the 30 day option it's a visa run.


Now I am very confused!
I thought the 90 day visa for Schengen passport holders was their visa on arrival!


----------



## The Rascal

Stevesolar said:


> Now I am very confused!
> I thought the 90 day visa for Schengen passport holders was their visa on arrival!


They get a choice of 30 or 90 days.

And I'm sure the authorities do things to confuse people on porpoise...


----------



## Emanef

ashM said:


> Guys the Hatta Oman Road is inaccessible beyond the 1st checkpoint after Madam, the security will ask you to make a U turn and then drive all the way back to Madam round about and then take the first exit.


Is this still true or was it only temporary? I drove to Oman at the end of November and had this, but I thought there had been an incident that they closed the road for (the immigration office seemed to think it was an incident too).


----------



## Dutch_

I am very very confused. 
So if I arrive, I get the option at the counter to choose between 30 and 90 days.

1. I opt for 30 days and then can do a visa run for another 30 days?
2. I opt for 90 days and need to stay out of the country for 90 days?

Dutch/Schengen passport btw.



The Rascal said:


> They get a choice of 30 or 90 days.
> 
> And I'm sure the authorities do things to confuse people on porpoise...


----------



## The Rascal

Dutch_ said:


> I am very very confused.
> So if I arrive, I get the option at the counter to choose between 30 and 90 days.
> 
> 1. I opt for 30 days and then can do a visa run for another 30 days?
> 2. I opt for 90 days and need to stay out of the country for 90 days?
> 
> Dutch/Schengen passport btw.


Basically yes.

Welcome to the UAE....


----------



## asmith474

Can someone please confirm if visit visa runs are indeed still possible. Im here with a british passport and am due to do the visa run tomorrow as it will be the 40th day, normally i drive through the e44 hatta boarder but i have heard that is no longer possible. However i have also read that the 10 days grace period is gone so will this mean i will be fined ? and else where that visit visas and no longer extendable. Regards.


----------



## resnik

asmith474 said:


> Can someone please confirm if visit visa runs are indeed still possible. Im here with a british passport and am due to do the visa run tomorrow as it will be the 40th day, normally i drive through the e44 hatta boarder but i have heard that is no longer possible. However i have also read that the 10 days grace period is gone so will this mean i will be fined ? and else where that visit visas and no longer extendable. Regards.


bump


----------



## Emanef

Did you do it OK? We were going to go to Oman today but when I went to get insurance the guy at Hertz told us they've stopped non GCC residents going through the Hatta border, and you also need a copy of your car's original registration card. 

I'm presuming it's because the Hatta road actually goes into Oman and back in o the UAE before you actually get to the visa office, and you can still go around Hatta past Shakwa and Munay and go to the Hatta border cross?


----------



## nagib_91

Question Time

let's say I stay 88 days and decide to leave then come back after few days Do I get 90 days visa?

how does this work?


----------



## LesFroggitts

nagib_91 said:


> Question Time
> 
> let's say I stay 88 days and decide to leave then come back after few days Do I get 90 days visa?
> 
> how does this work?


With which nationality passport?


----------



## nagib_91

LesFroggitts said:


> With which nationality passport?


French


----------



## shuaib9

did a visa run on monday via hatta border, they stopped us at first check point and we had to go the long way round (however got to see some beautiful scenery). 

Loads of traffic both ways, especially at border coming into dubai. 

Was charged 35aed exit fee per person (including 4 month baby), although we didnt pay anything on our october visa run.


----------



## mjdevans

So you had to go the long way, there and back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesFroggitts

mjdevans said:


> So you had to go the long way, there and back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Omani enclave that juts into UAE territory has been closed to non-GCC citizens for quite a while now - due to Omani security concerns.


----------



## mjdevans

How many days from your last visa run?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjdevans

LesFroggitts said:


> The Omani enclave that juts into UAE territory has been closed to non-GCC citizens for quite a while now - due to Omani security concerns.



Good to know, thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shuaib9

The route i took was through Al Malaiha/shawka and brought me onto E44 just before hatta fort hotel. However, i think its easier to avoid driving to Al madam roundabout and then getting onto this route. Instead, you can take the Sharjah Kalba road from Al Awir/emirates road. I think its a quicker route.

I always end up going between 36th-39th day and its been fine so far.


----------



## mjdevans

Thanks for the update.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chestnut

Article in Gulf news about this today: Expats not allowed on Oman E44 | GulfNews.com


----------



## Ayshnm

I was told that they no longer allow you to do the visa run in a rental car? Does anyone know any more information about this? I had no trouble last time and they didn't even ask for insurance but I don't know if that's changed since Dec 18th.

Also, is there a grace period for sure? We've been going whatever weekend is closest just in case there is no grace period and we are overcharged... 

Thanks all. 

I might be doing a run this weekend on Friday the 15th if anyone needs a lift (or maybe next weekend if there is definitely a grace period).

I should probably specify, I am designated driver for my boyfriend (Scottish) so he can do the visa run.


----------



## despaired

Ayshnm said:


> I was told that they no longer allow you to do the visa run in a rental car? Does anyone know any more information about this? I had no trouble last time and they didn't even ask for insurance but I don't know if that's changed since Dec 18th.
> 
> Also, is there a grace period for sure? We've been going whatever weekend is closest just in case there is no grace period and we are overcharged...
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> I might be doing a run this weekend on Friday the 15th if anyone needs a lift (or maybe next weekend if there is definitely a grace period).
> 
> I should probably specify, I am designated driver for my boyfriend (Scottish) so he can do the visa run.


I don't think Indians can do visa runs, as it is only for certain nationalities..


----------



## Ayshnm

Hi there despaired,

Thanks for the reply.  I do know that, I am actually a resident here but since he doesn't drive, I do the visa run with him. They usually just make me pay the exit fee and that's all.


----------



## Ovidia77

I'm interested in this too. Also EU passport. Can I stay for less than 90 days, leave for a week or 2 and then come back?


----------



## yoplu

There is no "EU" passport, there are only national country passports from countries which may be inside the EU. Different rules apply to different countries within the EU. 

If you are British or Irish you can renew. If you are from other EU countries/ countries comprising the Schengen zone then you get upto 90 days stay in any 180 day period. 

These 90 days do not need to be at once, so only the days in the country are counted. If you leave for 2 weeks, these days are not counted as part of your 90 day quota.


----------



## The Rascal

yoplu said:


> There is no "EU" passport, there are only national country passports from countries which may be inside the EU. Different rules apply to different countries within the EU.
> 
> If you are British or Irish you can renew. If you are from other EU countries/ countries comprising the Schengen zone then you get upto 90 days stay in any 180 day period.
> 
> These 90 days do not need to be at once, so only the days in the country are counted. If you leave for 2 weeks, these days are not counted as part of your 90 day quota.


Or alternatively you can just get a 39 day renewable visa with your EU passport.


----------



## yoplu

The Rascal said:


> Or alternatively you can just get a 39 day renewable visa with your EU passport.


What is an EU passport?


----------



## bourneagain

Looking to do my first visa run. 

Going for 
1x shengen passport with dubai residency visa
3x british passport with visit visa expiring on monday 25th (hence visa run for them)

I will be taking the 102/kalba road into Al Wajajah to avoid the issue of diversion at Al Madam.

what is the best time to do this on a friday?


----------



## LesFroggitts

bourneagain said:


> Looking to do my first visa run.
> 
> Going for
> 1x shengen passport with dubai residency visa
> 3x british passport with visit visa expiring on monday 25th (hence visa run for them)
> 
> I will be taking the 102/kalba road into Al Wajajah to avoid the issue of diversion at Al Madam.
> 
> what is the best time to do this on a friday?


We used to do the run first thing on a Friday morning, leaving Dubai around 0800 and easily back home by 1130.

For the "Shengen" passport holder, as already a residency holder you won't need to officially 'exit' the UAE and 'enter/exit 'Oman', when I had to do that I just showed my EID and said I was acting as driver for the others, the same principal applied when reaching the Omani immigration and didn't need to be processed as a visa run.


----------



## bourneagain

thats great thanks!


----------



## dimitrist

The Rascal said:


> Or alternatively you can just get a 39 day renewable visa with your EU passport.


How? What is this visa called ? Is there some website that describes the process? Some gov agency I can speak to?

I am asking because I have an EU passport that entitles me to a 90days-in-any-180days visa-free entry but I would like to stay for 120 days.

Thanks!

Dimitris


----------



## dimitrist

Dutch_ said:


> I am very very confused.
> So if I arrive, I get the option at the counter to choose between 30 and 90 days.
> 
> 1. I opt for 30 days and then can do a visa run for another 30 days?
> 2. I opt for 90 days and need to stay out of the country for 90 days?
> 
> Dutch/Schengen passport btw.


Hi Dutch_, did you get to ask for the 30 days option at the counter? Can you renew 3 times to get 120 days?


----------



## yoplu

LesFroggitts said:


> We used to do the run first thing on a Friday morning, leaving Dubai around 0800 and easily back home by 1130.
> 
> For the "Shengen" passport holder, as already a residency holder you won't need to officially 'exit' the UAE and 'enter/exit 'Oman', when I had to do that I just showed my EID and said I was acting as driver for the others, the same principal applied when reaching the Omani immigration and didn't need to be processed as a visa run.


Mainly right, however the time is more likely to be 4 hours nowadays unless your average cruising speed is above 140kmh. 
Since late last year all passport holders, Schengen or otherwise, residence visa or otherwise, need to officially exit Dubai and take an exit stamp, get an Oman visa and get an entry stamp back into UAE. Previously, the UAE border allowed those with Res Visas to exit without a stamp if only going to the Wajaja border and coming back.


----------



## yoplu

dimitrist said:


> How? What is this visa called ? Is there some website that describes the process? Some gov agency I can speak to?
> 
> I am asking because I have an EU passport that entitles me to a 90days-in-any-180days visa-free entry but I would like to stay for 120 days.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dimitris


Don't let other people be confused. Different rules apply to different EU passport holders regarding the length of their visas. England Scotland Wales and Ireland are in the EU and receive 30 days, Greece is in the EU and receives 90 in every 180 days. 

Better to explain it that you have a Greek passport and as Greece is part of the Schengen zone, you get upto 90 days in any 180 days. There is no 30 day visa you can get, there is no extension you can get. Days spent outside the UAE are not counted as part of your 90 day quota fyi.


----------



## The Rascal

From what I understand, the payment in Oman now needs to be done with a card, no cash accepted - i haven't experienced this myself, but a friend did a run in RAK last week and they were told, "Card only".


----------



## JP_HigherEd_IT

Greetings all,

Is anyone going for a visa run this week/weekend (starting tomorrow)? If I get a ride, I will gladly pay my share of the expenses. I have a USA passport and this would be my first visa run. I have been to UAE 4-5 times but never stayed for longer than 30 days. I am expecting a job offer next week. As such, I would like to stay in UAE. I landed in UAE on January 2, 2016.


----------



## JP_HigherEd_IT

bourneagain said:


> thats great thanks!


Hi bourneagain,

Assuming you were able to do it, how did the visa run go for the 4 of you? Any advice for the first timer?


----------



## JP_HigherEd_IT

Ayshnm said:


> Hi there despaired,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.  I do know that, I am actually a resident here but since he doesn't drive, I do the visa run with him. They usually just make me pay the exit fee and that's all.


Hi Ayshnm,

Assuming you were able to do it, how did the visa run go? Any advice for the first timer?


----------



## madnasiromar

Hi Guys, can I use rental car for the border run?


----------



## yoplu

madnasiromar said:


> Hi Guys, can I use rental car for the border run?


It depends on which rental car company you use. Some don't allow it at all, whereas others allow it however the borders will not less you pass unless you can show them a letter of no objection from the hire car company that they do not mind you taking the car out of the country from UAE to Oman. In the past criminals have hired cars, driven them across the border and sold/dismantled them. 

Another solution is Go Tours. They organise visa run trips to go to the border and back every day and are highly recommended on this forum.
Visa Run with Go Tours

Someone was saying that the border post only accepts card now. Its basically best to go with cash and a card, because the Oman border by Hatta used to accept cash only, then card only and now cash only, whereas other Oman borders like Kalba accept card only. Dubai border post accepts cash only at Hatta and card only at Kalba....gotta love it!


----------



## Ralex

Hello.
My grandmother is on 90 day visit visa (non schengen country of Ukraine)
I basically got her the visa in immigration and now it comes to end date, however I was able to get another 90 day long term visit visa but she has to leave the country in order to get on this new visa. Can you advise if the Oman trip is good for that?


----------



## Canuck2015

Hi All,

Anyone doing a run this coming week?

I'm a Canadian, would like to join anyone going this week. Will gladly pay my share of the expenses.


----------



## Armin_mne

Dear,
Can someone guide me about this because I see some countries are removed and cannot do visa run like this. I come from small country Montenegro which is in Europe, it was part of former Serbia and Montenegro - now they are separated. And even before that it was called Yugoslavia when the rest countries was inside it (Slovenia, Bosnia, Croatia, etc.).. The funny thing is that even on this site my country don`t exist on the list, but Yugoslavia exist  ... And that happed to my friend also when he was in Oman he had problem that our country was not in the list but after around 50min waiting on border he got visa for Oman. He didn`t do run out because he has student residence visa, he was on regular visit to Oman.
I have also regular student residence visa but I wanted to do this run visa for my wife and baby. Because they are on visitor visa and that one will expire on April.. Any advices? Thanks in advance and I hope I will contribute to this community because I am already in UAE 5-6months.


----------



## Canuck2015

Armin_mne said:


> Dear,
> Can someone guide me about this because I see some countries are removed and cannot do visa run like this. I come from small country Montenegro which is in Europe, it was part of former Serbia and Montenegro - now they are separated. And even before that it was called Yugoslavia when the rest countries was inside it (Slovenia, Bosnia, Croatia, etc.).. The funny thing is that even on this site my country don`t exist on the list, but Yugoslavia exist  ... And that happed to my friend also when he was in Oman he had problem that our country was not in the list but after around 50min waiting on border he got visa for Oman. He didn`t do run out because he has student residence visa, he was on regular visit to Oman.
> I have also regular student residence visa but I wanted to do this run visa for my wife and baby. Because they are on visitor visa and that one will expire on April.. Any advices? Thanks in advance and I hope I will contribute to this community because I am already in UAE 5-6months.


Is Montenegro apart of the Schengen region? I think you might be OK to do a visa run if you are using your Montenegrin passport because it doesn't look like its formally a part of Schengen so the 90-day limit rule probably won't apply.


----------



## Armin_mne

Canuck2015 thx for reply. Did you finish visa run for yourself? 
Yes, you are right, we are not part of Schengen. So renewing a visa in this way is possible only on 30days or it is available also for 90 days?
We can try this definitely, the only problem is if this is not possible for them then they cannot return to UAE anymore? How then they will return to Montenegro? Flying from Oman?


----------



## Canuck2015

If you're from a country that will be given a 30 days visa, that's only what you can get I'm afraid. If you over stay you will have to pay a big fine but there shouldn't be a problem returning after you've exited as far as I'm aware. It's good to just google these visa run companies, they usually have a good idea of the new rules since they keep on changing.


----------



## Chazm1986

Hi all!
I have been issued with my work permit already but my friend has not (we both arrived on 18/02 and began working on 22/02) my residency is in process but hers is not due to the company only being allowed to apply for a certain amount each time. So my question is this; from a legal standpoint are we both ok to be working, can we rent a car with our UK licenses and will we both have to complete visa runs?
Thanks in advance!! ??


----------



## TPSB

Forgive me if I am repeating a question that has already been answered, but I have searched through this thread and haven't found a clear answer..

My friend is coming to UAE from Venezuela to look for a job. Venezuela is not on the eligible country list so how does this process work? If he applies for a 30 or 90 day tourist visa sponsored by a tourism company, how does he renew after the time period is expired? I assume that he cannot do the visa runs since his country isn't eligible?

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Chazm1986 said:


> Hi all!
> I have been issued with my work permit already but my friend has not (we both arrived on 18/02 and began working on 22/02) my residency is in process but hers is not due to the company only being allowed to apply for a certain amount each time. So my question is this; from a legal standpoint are we both ok to be working, can we rent a car with our UK licenses and will we both have to complete visa runs?
> Thanks in advance!! ??


A British passport holder will be able to do visa runs to Hatta whilst awaiting the visa processing. But check with your PRO/HR department that a visa run would not impact on any existing under-process application.

As for driving/renting, once residency has been established you will no longer be allowed to drive on a UK license and must change over to a UAE one.

Lots of information on the forum on both subjects, please use the search engine and read the stickies.


----------



## rsinner

TPSB said:


> Forgive me if I am repeating a question that has already been answered, but I have searched through this thread and haven't found a clear answer..
> 
> My friend is coming to UAE from Venezuela to look for a job. Venezuela is not on the eligible country list so how does this process work? If he applies for a 30 or 90 day tourist visa sponsored by a tourism company, how does he renew after the time period is expired? I assume that he cannot do the visa runs since his country isn't eligible?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response.


No he cannot do visa runs. Needs to keep applying for a new visa. The rules have changed recently, so a little bit of search will give you the desired result (abudhabi.ae is a good resource; probably dnrd.ae too)


----------



## mariot

Chazm1986 said:


> Hi all!
> I have been issued with my work permit already but my friend has not (we both arrived on 18/02 and began working on 22/02) my residency is in process but hers is not due to the company only being allowed to apply for a certain amount each time. So my question is this; from a legal standpoint are we both ok to be working, can we rent a car with our UK licenses and will we both have to complete visa runs?
> Thanks in advance!! ??


Your friend could receive a hefty fine if working without a work permit.
You'll need to convert your licence if you qualify as once you have residency you may not use UK licence.
You won't need to do visa runs but your friend would till she's processed


----------



## yoplu

Do you mean you have been issued with a work permit or an entry permit?
If you are talking about the pink coloured entry permit paper, this means your visa is still not finalised and chances our you will need to exit the country eg. with a visa run and get this stamped on the way in.

Hiring a car is a bit risky since you may need separate Oman cover and many hire car companies in Dubai now dont allow you to take the car out of the country. Sometimes at the border or checkpoints they are asking to see the NOC letter from the hire company and/or the Oman car insurance. 
There is a transport service that takes expats for this type of thing 
visarundubai.com


----------



## tahir29

Hello, 

How much is a visa renewal at hatta for an American citizen?


----------



## Canuck2015

tahir29 said:


> Hello,
> 
> How much is a visa renewal at hatta for an American citizen?


For an American? It's a bit more I'm afraid - they go by gross tonnage...


----------



## evaunwill

Hey all,

My parents want to visit for 34 days- three birthdays they dont want to miss in the same month. Can anyone tell me if they will be ok on their tourist visa. Iv heard mixed things about the grace period? 

Thanks


----------



## mjdevans

What passport holders are they?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evaunwill

Sorry UK passport holders


----------



## mjdevans

*The New Visa Run thread - rules &amp; a guide to the Hatta border run in first post*

Should not be a problem as as Dubai emirate is 30 days +10 days grace period. Remember to travel via Sharjah Kalba road.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evaunwill

Great thank you


----------



## tormedo

*Use the Sharjah-Kalba Road to Hatta*

Just to let everyone know that Route 44 to Hatta is definitely closed (both ways)!! There has been a lot of conflicting reports out there (some tour companies are saying that it is still open) but having tried it on Friday March 18, we learned the hard way and got diverted back to the Sharjah-Kalba road.


----------



## Chazm1986

Did the visa run on Sunday with go tours Dubai for a cost of 150AED. just a word of warning for everyone planning on it TAKE CREDIT CARDS AND CASH!! At the Oman border the queues were horrendous (our driver said it had never been so bad and he goes twice a day!) we found out after being stood in an unmoving queue for two hours that it was because they were only accepting card; which might I add was not the case on our drivers morning visa run! So after 2 hours we eventually got to the front of the queue for the guy at the desk to go on his break, return after 15 minutes and then tells us the counter is closed!! An Arabic speaking girl in our group speaks with the guy and point blank refuses to move away from the desk; which eventually (after another 20 minutes) results in us being shown to another desk on the other side of the building where they open another desk for us! Persistence is key!!
Take snacks and water, take toilet paper and hand sanitizer (the service stations on the way are awful!) and most importantly take cash AND card!!


----------



## samjaynex

has anyone recently done the border run via al ain?
it is open to expats again?

Thanks


----------



## new-xpat

samjaynex said:


> has anyone recently done the border run via al ain?
> it is open to expats again?
> 
> Thanks


Hi. I'm doing a visa run in the next 5 days. When are you doing yours? You should go via Sharjah-Kalba Road. That's what I did last month!


----------



## Yussif

My girlfriend has to do these every month and uses go tours BUT has received this email today:

Dear Go Tours customers, 

This email is a heads up to recommend you to book another ticket with us asap if you need to travel for another visa run.

We are receiving an increasing number of calls from people asking us if the grace period of 9 days has been stopped. While we have not got any official answer on this as yet, if you are planning to go again and were going to go in your grace period, this email is to advise you to travel before the expiry of your 30 days, or otherwise please bring at least 1000AED cash with you if you will be travelling in your grace period.

Kind Regards,
Go Tours Dubai
Daily trips from Dubai to Oman
Visa Run with Go Tours
Like - to stay upto date with Visa news
--

So we are flying back to the UK within the grace period for a break but I am now worried that she may have to do a run before that - I really do not want to get to the airport and then get slapped with a fine for her birthday!


----------



## OldmanGreen

Dear All

iam new guy in here, i wanna ask some questions ,urgent,and more detail

Reasonly i had job offer from dubai, and i will move to dubai soon,mybe in this mei or june 2016 , but i will bring my son and wife to.My visa will be a visit visa--sponsored from office ,and i will give my wife and son a tourist visa with 30 days (cant be extended)

I join this forum because i wanna know how to do a visa run, but unlucky for me,because iam indonesian and indonesia did not had any kind of an aggrement about extended visa,etc,there is no way i can use and do a visa run using visa run service like go tour dubai,etc. 

Meanwhile i waiting for my residence visa granted ,I wanna avoid my wife and son from separate from me,because i understand ,residence visa will be issued and granted after 3 weeks or 5 weeks mybe (and some people is 2 month)so i wonder is that any way i can use visa run with other alternative?

i think if i use Sharjah Airport and then goes to muscat ? is "different" and it is so dangerous. Is that any way i can use air? i dont wanna go to kish island, there are also risk about left behind,or even crime .


I really need information about this,please help me


Regards

Romi


----------



## new-xpat

OldmanGreen said:


> Dear All
> 
> iam new guy in here, i wanna ask some questions ,urgent,and more detail
> 
> Reasonly i had job offer from dubai, and i will move to dubai soon,mybe in this mei or june 2016 , but i will bring my son and wife to.My visa will be a visit visa--sponsored from office ,and i will give my wife and son a tourist visa with 30 days (cant be extended)
> 
> I join this forum because i wanna know how to do a visa run, but unlucky for me,because iam indonesian and indonesia did not had any kind of an aggrement about extended visa,etc,there is no way i can use and do a visa run using visa run service like go tour dubai,etc.
> 
> Meanwhile i waiting for my residence visa granted ,I wanna avoid my wife and son from separate from me,because i understand ,residence visa will be issued and granted after 3 weeks or 5 weeks mybe (and some people is 2 month)so i wonder is that any way i can use visa run with other alternative?
> 
> i think if i use Sharjah Airport and then goes to muscat ? is "different" and it is so dangerous. Is that any way i can use air? i dont wanna go to kish island, there are also risk about left behind,or even crime .
> 
> 
> I really need information about this,please help me
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Romi



Hi Romi I think what you can do is have them exit and go to Oman by bus. I am not sure if they can go to Muscat without an Oman Visa. If they travel by bus I think it would only cost them like 300-400 AED including the one month Oman Visa and the bus trip going to OMAN and back to UAE once they get a new visa. Then you can process a new tourist visa again for them and they can come back to UAE after 2-3 days. I think that's the better option so that you only get to be away from them like 2-3. Oman travel visa bus is around 3-4 hours drive from Dubai.


----------



## mariot

new-xpat said:


> Hi Romi I think what you can do is have them exit and go to Oman by bus. I am not sure if they can go to Muscat without an Oman Visa. If they travel by bus I think it would only cost them like 300-400 AED including the one month Oman Visa and the bus trip going to OMAN and back to UAE once they get a new visa. Then you can process a new tourist visa again for them and they can come back to UAE after 2-3 days. I think that's the better option so that you only get to be away from them like 2-3. Oman travel visa bus is around 3-4 hours drive from Dubai.


As stated bus won't work for family as they don't qualify for visa on arrival for Oman or UAE. Both tourist visas need to be preapplied.
Have you looked into 90day visa option?


----------



## tahir29

Hello, 

Anyone been to the the border whilst in their grace period i.e past 30 days?


----------



## yoplu

A friend of mine went a few days ago. She thought she was within her grace period, but still received a fine and it was several hundred dirhams. 
Better just to go within the 30 days as the fines are not cheap at all.


----------



## tahir29

Update: Grace period is non existent, max 30 days only - I spoke to a local at the UAE border who confirmed this

If you go over 30 days, 340 AED fine for the first day and 100 per day onwards. 

If you are on a visit visa then ensure you renew before 30 days. 

FYI - At the counter an English lady ahead of me was charged 740 AED for being 5 days over and she was complaining she didn't know. 

Thanks


----------



## mrbucko

I'll be doing the visa run with a couple of young kids and I'd rather not do the return trip same day as they'll go mad in the back of the car for that long. Are there any decent resorts / hotels near the border crossing so we can make a weekend of it?


----------



## twowheelsgood

Hatta Fort Hotel but they must be supervised and you have to pay for day access. And the kids aren't allowed in the main pool. 

It's a common place to use and the food in the Gazebo is good.


----------



## mrbucko

twowheelsgood said:


> Hatta Fort Hotel but they must be supervised and you have to pay for day access. And the kids aren't allowed in the main pool.
> 
> It's a common place to use and the food in the Gazebo is good.


Thanks. The setting looks incredible. But should I be worried by the following statement on the hotel website: "Due to recent visa restrictions, only GCC nationals are able to cross the Dubai/Oman border checkpoints on the Dubai – Hatta Road until further notice."


----------



## LesFroggitts

mrbucko said:


> Thanks. The setting looks incredible. But should I be worried by the following statement on the hotel website: "Due to recent visa restrictions, only GCC nationals are able to cross the Dubai/Oman border checkpoints on the Dubai – Hatta Road until further notice."


That's in relation to the Omani enclave that the Dubai Hatta road traverses. You'll need to take the alternative route which brings you back onto the road just before Hatta.


----------



## maddykhan

Dears,

I've got a quick question... 

We are planing to visit oman this weekend but stuck in a confusion to grab a visa prior or do a "on arrival" thing...

last time i have been denied entry at hatta border for my profession "Bank officer" which according to the duty in-charge.... officer is only allowed for army/police personnel... we tried to convince him multiple times showing even the official website that bankers are allowed to have visa on arrival... but in vain.. (lost 1 week hotel booking)

Most of the people working in my bank and around me with exactly same profession and title crossed the border without any hesitation... (mostly from fujairah or rak somewhere)

I dont want to have the same disappointment again as waiting at the border with kids and then telling them your dads profession is not worthy enough for oman is too embarrassing...


Can somebody share their experience or give a helpful advice in this regard?

How can i get a visa from consulate? I called many times but no response...


----------



## beatstyle

Hi, my friend is at dubai but his 30 days tourist visa is soon expired only 3 days, he can go to hatta border or not. the border is still open or not
thank you for your response


----------



## beatstyle

my friend has morrocan nationality


----------



## LesFroggitts

beatstyle said:


> my friend has morrocan nationality


The first thing you need to check is whether or not a Moroccan passport holder is eligible for visa on arrival at the Oman border. If not eligible then the Hatta border run will not be feasible.


----------



## sagbot

Thank you for sharing this info. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Reddiva

beatstyle said:


> Hi, my friend is at dubai but his 30 days tourist visa is soon expired only 3 days, he can go to hatta border or not. the border is still open or not
> thank you for your response


He will need to take this route 

You have to take the Sharjah/Kalba route and join the E44 at the Hatta Fort Hotel.


----------



## beatstyle

which formalities once hatta fort hotel. he could renew his visa
thank you


----------



## mariot

beatstyle said:


> Hi, my friend is at dubai but his 30 days tourist visa is soon expired only 3 days, he can go to hatta border or not. the border is still open or not
> thank you for your response


Unfortunately your friend with morrocan passport doesn't qualify for visa on arrival in Oman so Visa run via hatta is not possible


----------



## mariot

maddykhan said:


> Dears,
> 
> I've got a quick question...
> 
> We are planing to visit oman this weekend but stuck in a confusion to grab a visa prior or do a "on arrival" thing...
> 
> last time i have been denied entry at hatta border for my profession "Bank officer" which according to the duty in-charge.... officer is only allowed for army/police personnel... we tried to convince him multiple times showing even the official website that bankers are allowed to have visa on arrival... but in vain.. (lost 1 week hotel booking)
> 
> Most of the people working in my bank and around me with exactly same profession and title crossed the border without any hesitation... (mostly from fujairah or rak somewhere)
> 
> I dont want to have the same disappointment again as waiting at the border with kids and then telling them your dads profession is not worthy enough for oman is too embarrassing...
> 
> Can somebody share their experience or give a helpful advice in this regard?
> 
> How can i get a visa from consulate? I called many times but no response...


Do your application online or via a travel agent why take a chance you've wasted once before?


----------



## beatstyle

mariot said:


> Unfortunately your friend with morrocan passport doesn't qualify for visa on arrival in Oman so Visa run via hatta is not possible


Ok, thank you 
Can you tell me how it can renew their tourist visas through another country such as Oman


----------



## Amit12345

*Amit*

Hi, 

I am a South African who has been working in Abu Dhabi. My previous work VISA has been cancelled and I have found another job, however, the new VISA will not be ready and I will need to leave the country this week. Can i do a border run and come back on a Tourist VISA?


----------



## mariot

Amit12345 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a South African who has been working in Abu Dhabi. My previous work VISA has been cancelled and I have found another job, however, the new VISA will not be ready and I will need to leave the country this week. Can i do a border run and come back on a Tourist VISA?


Short answer is no, depending on how long you've been in UAE, since you don't qualify for visa on arrival. Might be cheaper to overstay and pay the penalty. Alternatively take a holiday in Oman till visa issued


----------



## Amit12345

*Amit*



mariot said:


> Short answer is no, depending on how long you've been in UAE, since you don't qualify for visa on arrival. Might be cheaper to overstay and pay the penalty. Alternatively take a holiday in Oman till visa issued


HI Mariot,

I've been told that overstaying in Abu Dhabi is not a good option as they will not approve future VISAs because of it. 

I was considering getting a Oman VISA, then coming back to UAE on a Visit VISA which i will have pre-arrange. 

Any issues with this? I just dont want to be at the border on my way back to UAE and find out I can't get in.

Regards,
Amit


----------



## Chazm1986

FYI I did a visa run on Friday on my 28th day because I had read reports online and with GoTours Dubai that the 9 day grace period is no more!! However when asking about this on our way back in they knew nothing about it and the guys that were on their 39th day did not receive any fines. One of the guys on the bus informed us that fines begin next week for renewing your visit visa after 30 days... Keep an eye out, make some calls and exercise caution and this may or may not happen so best to be prepared!


----------



## yoplu

As of now, no-one can re-enter UAE on a tourist visa on the same day that they exited. 

This rule applies to all UAE borders by road, potentially by air also, but the latter remains to be seen. 

This changes the previous rule running for over 10 years that nationalities who receive visa on arrival in Oman and Dubai can exit and immediately re enter.

- Called GNRD / Dubai immigration....they didnt know anything about it. (worrying but lol)


----------



## QOFE

yoplu said:


> As of now, no-one can re-enter UAE on a tourist visa on the same day that they exited.
> 
> This rule applies to all UAE borders by road, potentially by air also, but the latter remains to be seen.
> 
> This changes the previous rule running for over 10 years that nationalities who receive visa on arrival in Oman and Dubai can exit and immediately re enter.
> 
> - Called GNRD / Dubai immigration....they didnt know anything about it. (worrying but lol)


Where did you get this information?


----------



## Reddiva

I would be interested to know where you got your info as I had 2 friends ( Visit visa from UK) go to the border at the weekend with no issues


----------



## twowheelsgood

yoplu said:


> As of now, no-one can re-enter UAE on a tourist visa on the same day that they exited.


Maybe thats why they stamp entry and exit with different dates ? They did that last week for me.

But i would be interested to know where you got that information as a change like that would probably require a decree as its a major change.


----------



## DanielAli

*RAK Border visa run*

I've done the RAK visa run a couple of times, recently I heard a rumor that they're not letting people do visa runs over the RAK border. I just wanted to confirm if someone over here has been there in recently for a visa run and what was their experience. Thanks


----------



## Reddiva

Fayaz said:


> I've done the RAK visa run a couple of times, recently I heard a rumor that they're not letting people do visa runs over the RAK border. I just wanted to confirm if someone over here has been there in recently for a visa run and what was their experience. Thanks


I haven't heard or read about that one
I know that from Dubai you have to do this route and not the regular one

You have to take the Sharjah/Kalba route and join the E44 at the Hatta Fort Hotel


----------



## SimpleDXB

There is an awful lot of misinformation in this thread - usual Dubai nonsense of a lot of people adding conjecture and clouding what is quite straightforward.

I went to the Border on Wed 20 April 2016. I am on a 30 day visit visa with a UK passport.

I drove on the E611 getting onto the E102 (Maleha Road) to then connect back onto E44 at Hatta. It's an easy run save that the E102 is not properly signposted off the E611. Take the exit when you see a massive Mosque being built on RH Side. You can't miss it and that is the Maleha Road (E102). Follow that until you hit a small roundabout and turn right to go onto a single carriageway road that takes you on a picturesque route back to the E44 - you are on the right road if you see an Adnoc petrol station on LH side.

There is no need any more to get out of your vehicle on the UAE side and mess around with exit permits etc - this is all done at the border - so drive through until you hit a brand new border point. You will need to pay AED35 for an exit visa - have it in cash.

At the border I was informed that because I was on day 28 of my visa, I was unable to exit and re-enter and be given a new 30 day visa as my previous visa would still deemed to be 'valid' therefore I would only receive 2 day visa (taking me up to the 30 day total). 

Instead, I was told I would need to return to the border *after the expiry of 30 days* (but before 40 days) whereupon I could pass through, and come back in and be given another 30 day visa. 

I was then refunded the AED35 for my exit permit and asked to go into the building to obtain an entry permit. Inside the building I clarified with 3 different people (border police / immigration officers what the process was. Everyone was extremely helpful and very courteous.

I specifically asked whether I would be fined for overstaying and was categorically told no - there is a grace period. This was a clear and consistent message. But everyone said exit before 40 days. 

What was also categoric was the information that you cannot renew a 30 day visit visa until the old one has expired (i.e. is beyond 30 days). Again, there is a grace period. I assume there are different rules for entry and exit via an airport... but who knows?

I will go back to the border likely early next week and will report back. Fingers crossed the certainty I was met with is the correct information!

The only reason I am having to extend my visa is because I broke my ankle whilst here and cannot really travel. But every forum on the internet seems to have conflicting information / people guessing and adding a load of codswallop. I hope this helps people in a similar situation to me.


----------



## Chazm1986

SimpleDXB said:


> What was also categoric was the information that you cannot renew a 30 day visit visa until the old one has expired (i.e. is beyond 30 days). Again, there is a grace period. I assume there are different rules for entry and exit via an airport... but who knows?


This is not strictly true either. I did the run on 15th April (day 27) I received my exit and entry stamp....


----------



## SimpleDXB

Chazm1986 said:


> This is not strictly true either. I did the run on 15th April (day 27) I received my exit and entry stamp....


They told me the regulation changed on 14 February 2016... I made a point of asking 3 different people (immigration personnel) independently of one another (i.e. out of earshot) and they all said the same thing...


----------



## twowheelsgood

SimpleDXB said:


> They told me the regulation changed on 14 February 2016... I made a point of asking 3 different people (immigration personnel) independently of one another (i.e. out of earshot) and they all said the same thing...


Well I too went in March on Day 27 of my Tourist Visa and got another 30 day bids with no difficulty at all. 

So not consistent with what they told you.


----------



## yoplu

SimpleDXB said:


> There is an awful lot of misinformation in this thread - usual Dubai nonsense of a lot of people adding conjecture and clouding what is quite straightforward.
> 
> 
> The only reason I am having to extend my visa is because I broke my ankle whilst here and cannot really travel. But every forum on the internet seems to have conflicting information / people guessing and adding a load of codswallop. I hope this helps people in a similar situation to me.


Immigration themselves give conflicting accounts of what the rules are. This and the fact that the rues are regularly changing is the only reason for the confusion here on this forum. 

Regarding your directions, I should point out to those looking to travel by themselves rather than with Go Tours that you should not stay on the E102 because you will end up in Fujairah. You need to take a right in the mountains following a sign to Hatta in order to connect with the E44. 

Many people are confused and have no clue or understanding what is going on at the moment. 
Best advice is to recognise that you might need to do more than 1 trip or pay a fine even if you seek to avoid it and just deal with it until more is known. 

DNRD (Immigration) responsible for entry and exit rules to Dubai contact details:


Toll free: 8005111 (Option 2, Option 1)

Toll Free (Int.): +971 4 313 9999

Telephone (International) Fax: +9714 5011111

Fax: +9714 5011111

E-Mail: [email protected]


Complain: https://ecomplain.dubai.gov.ae/Main.aspx?Lang=EN


----------



## DanielAli

*Cant enter same day- Real life experience*

This happened today. Bus full of Brits/Canadian/American. "Best Visa Run Service"
Arrived at the Hatta border at around 5pm. The guy at the counter got up and called his Lieutenant who informed us that 

1) You cannot get a new visit visa (extension for another 39 days) UNLESS you have past the 30th day of your previous stamp. So long as you are within the 30-39 day window its ok. Otherwise even if they stamp an exit/entry on your passport you will still be accounted for by the prior stamp. 

2) AND MORE IMPORTANTLY... You cannot exit and enter UAE on the same day!! So, basically he gave us two options a) we go back to Dubai and come back around an hour before midnight, exit UAE. Proceed to Oman exit/entry Oman. Return to UAE past midnight (verbatim "date change") THEN they will stamp a new visit stamp. b) We get the exit go to Oman ..wait till midnight ..exit Oman and then come and get the UAE stamp.

This was weird because the same travel company did not have any issues the very same morning. We plead with him to make an exemption since we were unaware, he did not budge. Additionally there was an native Arabic Speaker in the group who ensured there was no miscommunication. So after MUCH commotion and repeated confirmation of this "new rule" with other officers there, we decided to goto Oman and wait for 5-6 hours and come back.

We went to Oman, and came back a bit early to the UAE side. Got to the UAE counter at around 11.15pm and the person stamped everyones passport without any reservation with the same date as we exited!!!! Additionally the Lt. who told us "not possible" unless "date change"...was hanging around, he saw us get in line and get stamped and didn't interfere.

SOOOO.... Please be aware that you may be stuck in this predicament. The tour company said from the next day on they will start their trips at 8pm from Dubai to get to the border in time for midnight and avoid this hassle. 

There was also general consensus amongst everyone that we were given such directions because the post was exceptionally busy today. I mean literally there were 100s of people in the lineups. Bus full of people. 

NOTE: If you do go and find the long lines and feel like it, you could try going up to the desk and asking the person directly if there is a special line for "European Passport Holders" (this includes US/Canada ) Because, after standing in line like for an hour one officer started asking all the European passport holders to come directly to him. 

Not sure if there is any way to get accurate information about all this. Like an explicit website but I thought I share an actual experience.


----------



## Hubble

Good thread. Appreciate the info.


----------



## SimpleDXB

yoplu said:


> Regarding your directions, I should point out to those looking to travel by themselves rather than with Go Tours that you should not stay on the E102 because you will end up in Fujairah. You need to take a right in the mountains following a sign to Hatta in order to connect with the E44


Apologies if this wasn't clear from my post - this was the reference to turning right at the roundabout to take the single carriageway road through the mountains back to the E44 - this is where you will see the ADNOC station on the RH side, but thank you for clarifying!

Good info re the DNRD tel. no.


----------



## yoplu

SimpleDXB said:


> Apologies if this wasn't clear from my post - this was the reference to turning right at the roundabout to take the single carriageway road through the mountains back to the E44 - this is where you will see the ADNOC station on the RH side, but thank you for clarifying!
> 
> Good info re the DNRD tel. no.


Theres only 2 roundabouts on the journey (one of them the Hatta roundabout you go straight across). For the other, people need to turn left on the way there and right on the way back. There is no Adnoc there and if youre on a single carriageway road through the mountains you must be on a really slow road because the dual carriageway is much faster and connects the E44 to the E102. 

The Adnoc can be found on the RH side when turning off the E611 Emirates Road onto the E102 Sharjah Kalba road which is Dual carriageway all the way to Kalba.

However getting there is just the easy part. What to do and what youre allowed to do when you get there is anyones guess!


----------



## domalke

April 24th 2016 for German Passports. Thank you Fayaz for your detailed information. I did follow your advice as described by you and did the visa run successfully. The new rule for German passport holders are 90days in 180 days, unlimited reentries. But be aware, that at the date after those 6months, you need to leave as well, no matter how many days you were inside the UAE before. This is what happened to me now. So my last day was April 24th and I needed to be outside UAE for 1 day before reentering, that's why I drove to Hatta shortly before midnight. Maps.google actually shows the open route via 102 correctly. I used GPS, without it isn't easy to find at night time. On the way back there was a donkey on the highway. I am actually retired home owner in Dubai and have no other place to live right now. A 2years residence visa for investments over 1million dhs can be received, but it costs over 20000dhs including RERA deposit of 10000dhs. For 20000dhs to live out 3months every 180 days, you need to decide yourself.


----------



## twowheelsgood

domalke said:


> The new rule for German passport holders are 90days in 180 days, unlimited reentries.


Its been like that for a long while - since the Schengen-UAE agreement was set up in May 2015



domalke said:


> On the way back there was a donkey on the highway.


Seen them - completely unfazed by cars and give you the dirtiest look if you force them to move off the road quickly.!


----------



## PJMcGillicuddy

QOFE said:


> Where did you get this information?


We had a similar experience at UAE Hatta border post on 23 April when we were advised that we couldn't depart and re-enter on the same day. We were allowed to return back to UAE rather than spend an unplanned day in Oman. My friend who needed the new visa ended up going back to Hatta/Wajaja late on 25 April so he could depart on 25th and return soon after midnight on 26th. At the UAE departure he was told that this rule was no longer in place so he departed and returned to UAE (both on the same day) without issue.


----------



## tahir29

Hello People, 

Can anyone advise me on the following please?

- Entered UAE on the 12th March 2016
- Visa Run on the 09th April (new visa valid for 30 days, as stated on the stamp)
- Left country on the 22nd April to go USA
- Stopped at airport after security check advising I'm 12/13 days over and I need to pay 900 AED - Wth *confused*

This has never happened to me before and I complained but they stated my original visa was for 40days even though it stated 30 days in my passport. 

American Citizen

Any advice?


----------



## evaunwill

Same thing happened to my parents. I went to immigration to challenge it and was told tough luck just pay it. They took £1k from my parents I was fuming but there is nothing you can do and you can't challenge these people it's like talking to a wall.


----------



## tahir29

I don't think people that work on the desk know themselves, 
- Everyday somebody gives you different answers. 
- At the airport they said you have 40 days visa, on the passport it states valid for 30 days lol - - When you do the Oman run, every month I ask the same question about grace period each month different answer, so confusing. 

Here's my confusion, at the Oman/UAE boarder they said visa lasts 30 days and NO grace period and the airport they state 40 days visa - I'm confused and have to pay 900 AED fine but when you challenge them they have no answer.


----------



## evaunwill

You could try the main immigration offices in Al Jafilya. Building no 15 which is outside the main building in the courtyard. I was told to go to three different places before going there- can't believe the inefficiency itd be a joke if it wasn't costing my family a small fortune.


----------



## Sergiu

*Free of charge visa renewal*

Hello folks,

Can anyone help me with answers for the below situation?

- Entered Dubai on the 28th March 2016 - got free of charge entry visa/stamp for 90 days - i'm from Romania and still can stay in till 26th May.

Are there any option to somehow extend these 90 days? Or do i need to exit the country and simply re-enter? there is no buffer time that i should stay out of the country? is it still possible and legal?

Thanks!


----------



## yoplu

As other places become better, more welcoming with real benefits of sustained life eg permanent residency/ citizenship, pensions health care, free schools etc Dubai will have to work harder to retain its skilled expat resident population. 

Its sunny here and theres beaches, people fill your car with petrol, clean your house and pack your shopping, but there's a lot of headache, running around with disinformation and expenses and fines without sympathy that goes along with it. More and more rules each week restricting liberties.

There comes a point for each individual where the balance has shifted and its a better life to start a new life in another country.


----------



## mcgillelias

*New Visa Run policy*

I am due to renew my visa next week at Hatta border but I was told by the immigration and visa authorities at the airport that I have to exit the country and come back after midnight and I even made a trip to Hatta border on April 22nd just to find out that I have to re-enter after midnight.........I called Go Tours but they told me they have no trips at night and the recent memo has been cancelled meaning that we can exit and re-enter on the same day ......any one made a trip after April 22nd ?

Thank you


----------



## twowheelsgood

Sergiu said:


> Or do i need to exit the country and simply re-enter? there is no buffer time that i should stay out of the country?


If you hold a Schengen passport, you have to leave and stay out for a period of 90 days. You can't be in the country for more than 90 days in any one 180 day period. this limitation is a consequence of being granted a 90 day visa instead of a 30 day visa.


----------



## Sergiu

twowheelsgood said:


> If you hold a Schengen passport, you have to leave and stay out for a period of 90 days. You can't be in the country for more than 90 days in any one 180 day period. this limitation is a consequence of being granted a 90 day visa instead of a 30 day visa.


Thanks for the reply! My country is not in Schengen area, so i guess i do not have a Schengen passport.

Anyways i will go and ask at an imigration office here to be sure.

Have a good day


----------



## DanielAli

tahir29 said:


> Hello People,
> 
> Can anyone advise me on the following please?
> 
> - Entered UAE on the 12th March 2016
> - Visa Run on the 09th April (new visa valid for 30 days, as stated on the stamp)
> - Left country on the 22nd April to go USA
> - Stopped at airport after security check advising I'm 12/13 days over and I need to pay 900 AED - Wth *confused*
> 
> This has never happened to me before and I complained but they stated my original visa was for 40days even though it stated 30 days in my passport.
> 
> American Citizen
> 
> Any advice?


YES. So, in your case you entered on 12th of March, making April 9th as your "29th Day" in the country. Technically the new rule states, if you do a visa run before the 30th Day then you really do not get an extension for the next 30 days and your initial entry stamp is the one they will go by for calculation purposes. 

Actually you did not have to do a visa run on the 9th April. If you entered on 12th March you had until 19th of April to do your visa run without any penalties. 

Basically to get a visa run extension you need to do the run between your 30th day and 39th day. Which in your case wouldve been April 10 - April 19th. Anytime before that your initial stamp supersedes, they're just counting it as an exit/reentry based on that initial date. Anything after the 39th day will be your penalized. 

The immigration people were still counting your April 9 entry as your entry day to the UAE. So when you exited on the 22nd April you were overstayed for 3 days. (Not 12-13 days). The fine of 900Dhs does not sound right for 12-13 days. I'm not sure what the new fine rates are but last I remember it was 300 for the first day and 100-200 the next day on. 

Anyhow, when you first enter the country, you have 39 days (including that day) to do a visa run extension. To get the extension you need to do the visa run between the 30th and 39th day. 

I hope this clarifies.


----------



## yoplu

Sergiu said:


> Thanks for the reply! My country is not in Schengen area, so i guess i do not have a Schengen passport.
> 
> Anyways i will go and ask at an imigration office here to be sure.
> 
> Have a good day


You are correct that Romania is not part of schengen zone YET. However Romania has signed an agreement, commiting it to join the schengen zone in the future, along with Bulgaria and some other countries. 
The UAE treat Romania and these other countries as if they are already part of schengen zone which means as the guy says 90 days in then 90 days out.


----------



## yoplu

mcgillelias said:


> I am due to renew my visa next week at Hatta border but I was told by the immigration and visa authorities at the airport that I have to exit the country and come back after midnight and I even made a trip to Hatta border on April 22nd just to find out that I have to re-enter after midnight.........I called Go Tours but they told me they have no trips at night and the recent memo has been cancelled meaning that we can exit and re-enter on the same day ......any one made a trip after April 22nd ?
> 
> Thank you


Its very common that Dubai immigration on the phone say something slightly different to immigration in airport Terminal 3 and again different to the staff at the Hatta border which is also different to the immigration at Jafaliya. As expats from developed countries we are used to government authorities having integrity to give us the facts or if they dont know or understand the facts full, they will go and get the facts before commenting. Here it is not like that. 

What they told you at the airport and by immigration cannot be the case now as so many people have been doing visa run trips since 22nd April, everyone would be talking about it, were that to be true.

Go Tours would not still be operating day time trips every day and taking empty vehicles down to the border posts in the day time if these rules actually applied there for example


----------



## twowheelsgood

Indeed. 

If it were as was suggested, it would be impossible to do day trips to Qatar for business.

And that would put FlyDybai out of business on that route !


----------



## tahir29

Thank you Daniel Ali. 

Once you have the Hatta visa extension in my case 9th April (visa is stamped at hatta) can I go before 30 days or between 30-39 days for another months extension? I have another family member who is staying in Dubai for few months you see, at the moment we are planning on going on the 9th May


----------



## DanielAli

tahir29 said:


> Thank you Daniel Ali.
> 
> Once you have the Hatta visa extension in my case 9th April (visa is stamped at hatta) can I go before 30 days or between 30-39 days for another months extension? I have another family member who is staying in Dubai for few months you see, at the moment we are planning on going on the 9th May


Tahir,
Going before 30th day is useless. They do not count any entry back into the country before the 30th day, so your visit visa days will continue on counting up until your 39th day (30 days + 9 day grace period), thereafter you'll get fined for overstaying. So in a way your visit visa stamp is treated as a multiple entry permit up until the 30th day. You can ext/enter as many times and it will not reset. Once you're on the 30th day and you exit/enter your time in UAE as a visitor will be reset for another 30+9 days. 

To be on the safe side, what you need to do, if you want to extend your visit visa stay in the UAE is you should go do a visa run between the 30th and the 39th day. Anything before that is counterproductive. 

I've done a visa run exactly on my 39th day for the past year, no issues and/or fines as such.


----------



## DanielAli

mcgillelias said:


> I am due to renew my visa next week at Hatta border but I was told by the immigration and visa authorities at the airport that I have to exit the country and come back after midnight and I even made a trip to Hatta border on April 22nd just to find out that I have to re-enter after midnight.........I called Go Tours but they told me they have no trips at night and the recent memo has been cancelled meaning that we can exit and re-enter on the same day ......any one made a trip after April 22nd ?
> 
> Thank you


Hi,
Me and 6-7 fellow passengers experienced this midnight rule at the Hatta Order a few weeks ago. I've posted the details in an earlier post in this thread. It seems like an isolated incident but the visa officer was adamant about it and we had to stay until midnight for the date to change essentially. We did go with "Best Visa Run" who do 2 trips a day. After that it seems like that memo was either cancelled or the officer was unaware of it because Go tours is still running the two trips a day. If you go with a tour company and there are issues at the border they will take care of it like in our case the driver stayed with us and brought us back until we got stamped. So, whether the rule is nulled or just not implemented or is at the discretion of the officer its still a mystery. For people who have had no issues it seems like a "rumor" but I am telling you from experience that they did implement it on a group of Americans, Brits and Canadians in my presence. Hopefully it was an isolated incident and I believe your best bet is to go with a tour company to minimize risk.


----------



## twowheelsgood

I think it's less likely that anything was rescinded, but that something was implemented which was simply wrong. And there was no regulation at all which ever existed.

If it did exist it would stop ALL day business trips out of Dubai and that simply wouldn't happen. It was simply an officer who misunderstood the rules.


----------



## yoplu

twowheelsgood said:


> Indeed.
> 
> If it were as was suggested, it would be impossible to do day trips to Qatar for business.
> 
> And that would put FlyDybai out of business on that route !


It seems like the rule they are practising albeit silently is that if you exit you can re-enter on the same day but you will not receive a new visa unless your previous one has expired.


----------



## yoplu

Heres a link explaining the new rules:

Visa Run with Go Tours


----------



## twowheelsgood

yoplu said:


> It seems like the rule they are practising albeit silently is that if you exit you can re-enter on the same day but you will not receive a new visa unless your previous one has expired.


So why do I have a specific stamp saying 30 days on my last entry/exit on the same day then ?


----------



## yoplu

twowheelsgood said:


> So why do I have a specific stamp saying 30 days on my last entry/exit on the same day then ?


Probably because they don't have 30 different stamps saying, valid for 11 days, valid for 12 days and so on. Would be good to hear if anyone on this forum who got a "Valid for 30 days stamp" and then their visa turned out not be for 30 days.


----------



## twowheelsgood

So, sitting in the lounge now - no overstay fines having just been through immigration, and having renewed my Visa at Hatta on 7th April, which was itself well short of the 30 days of the previous visa.


----------



## DubaiBhoy88

I have a friend landing in Dubai on the 27th May with emirates(one way) and he is flying back to Ireland on the 26th June with a return with a return ticket for august witha different airline.

When arriving will he be quizzed about the emirates flight only being one way


----------



## Stevesolar

DubaiBhoy88 said:


> I have a friend landing in Dubai on the 27th May with emirates(one way) and he is flying back to Ireland on the 26th June with a return with a return ticket for august witha different airline.
> 
> When arriving will he be quizzed about the emirates flight only being one way


No - as long as his passport is from a "visa on arrival" country


----------



## skoobdo

Hello everyone:wave: I plan to visit Dubai next year along with several other countries over a 3 month period. I'm retired so I can travel for extended periods of time, which leads me to this question.....

I'm considering spending the fall/winter (6-7 months) in Dubai starting in about 2020 and was wondering if the visa run will work for this duration or are there long-term hotel sponsors that could help me if I stay at their facility the entire time? Or is none of this possible? I retired early so I'm still pretty youthful and will blend in with the population


----------



## Chazm1986

Hey everyone, I am doing the visa run tonight with a friend in her rental car for the first time to finally get my residency stamped on my passport ?? (the last two occasions have been with GoTours). We have the NOC from the rental company but they have told us they don't provide the additional insurance and instead we get this at Oman, but are unsure on when and where exactly do we get the car insurance at the border? Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Chazm1986

Also I am confused about which route to take?! I have typed Hatta into my google maps and am not sure it's the route we should be taking so any help would be greatly appreciated!! We are coming from the Dubai Marina!!!


----------



## tahir29

Update: I went to Hatta border and was advised to pay 1300 AED fine for overstay, advised to park up and go inside the UAE Decorate office and pay. I spoke to local inside and said how can I be 24 days over when I crossed the border 9th April, long story short he advised me to drive back to Dubai Airport T3, get a 7 day extension and come back to Hatta and you won't have to pay the fine and we will give you 30 day visa. 

6 hours later, received my extension at T3 for 7 days i went 13th May, visa extended to 18th May, drove back to Hatta and got the 30 day entry visa and the lady at the counter explained I had until 21st June to leave the country or do a visa run again. 

Long but worth pay 85 aed rather than 1300 aed


----------



## Reddiva

skoobdo said:


> Hello everyone:wave: I plan to visit Dubai next year along with several other countries over a 3 month period. I'm retired so I can travel for extended periods of time, which leads me to this question.....
> 
> I'm considering spending the fall/winter (6-7 months) in Dubai starting in about 2020 and was wondering if the visa run will work for this duration or are there long-term hotel sponsors that could help me if I stay at their facility the entire time? Or is none of this possible? I retired early so I'm still pretty youthful and will blend in with the population


No hotels can help with your visa
Yes you can do long term visa runs providing they don't change the laws between now and then ou wont be able to open a bank account here though without a residents visa


----------



## skoobdo

Reddiva said:


> No hotels can help with your visa
> Yes you can do long term visa runs providing they don't change the laws between now and then ou wont be able to open a bank account here though without a residents visa


Thank you. I'll see what's in store for me in 2020. I'll be hoping for the best, but probably expecting the worse.


----------



## LesFroggitts

skoobdo said:


> Thank you. I'll see what's in store for me in 2020. I'll be hoping for the best, but probably expecting the worse.


Don't forget that 2020 is the year that Dubai is hosting a World Expo, accommodation may be in short supply and more expensive than normal.


----------



## Ronfern

*90/180 visa rule*



Sergiu said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Can anyone help me with answers for the below situation?
> 
> - Entered Dubai on the 28th March 2016 - got free of charge entry visa/stamp for 90 days - i'm from Romania and still can stay in till 26th May.
> 
> Are there any option to somehow extend these 90 days? Or do i need to exit the country and simply re-enter? there is no buffer time that i should stay out of the country? is it still possible and legal?
> 
> Thanks!


I was wondering if you received any information regarding this? I too have a similar situation wherein I have used up my 90 days and left the UAE but haven't completed my 90days outside the UAE. I have to visit the UAE for some urgent meetings. Will I get a visa on arrival or is there some other way?


----------



## skoobdo

LesFroggitts said:


> Don't forget that 2020 is the year that Dubai is hosting a World Expo, accommodation may be in short supply and more expensive than normal.


Yes, that's why I decided on 2020 It should be interesting and very populated. Appreciate the reminder though.


----------



## Chazm1986

I just had the same issue when I went to do my visa run on my 38th day!! I was definitely not a 24 day overstayer, especially as the girl I went with the last two runs who was also with me today received no fine!! Made a fuss over it showing them that we bother exited and entered on the same day so why did only one of us have a fine. He told me to go to T3 which I replied wasn't possible as we had to do the run today, he cleared my apparent fine and sent me on my way.... Funny that!


----------



## Reddiva

Ronfern said:


> I was wondering if you received any information regarding this? I too have a similar situation wherein I have used up my 90 days and left the UAE but haven't completed my 90days outside the UAE. I have to visit the UAE for some urgent meetings. Will I get a visa on arrival or is there some other way?


As you are part of Schengen and have had 90 days I don't think you can return until the 90 days being out of the UAE has finished


----------



## yoplu

There are other types of visa you could apply for such as temporary visitors work visa, and other similar types suitable for business people looking to do short term business in the UAE


----------



## LesFroggitts

yoplu said:


> There are other types of visa you could apply for such as temporary visitors work visa, and other similar types suitable for business people looking to do short term business in the UAE


Both of which would need to be applied for and sponsored by a local business.


----------



## ninjarambohd

Hello everybody. I'm new here and I'm kinda lost. OK So I'm a holder of an Irish Passport. I entered the UAE (Abu Dhabi) in January and got my 30 day visa stamped in. Then in February I went to the Immigration office in Abu Dhabi and paid 660 Dirhams and renewed my visa again for another 30 days. Now I'm in Dubai. In March I went to Muscat and came back and done this in April and this month as well. This month when I entered the Airport the immigration office stamped my passport again and I asked him how many days visa do I have as it doesn't state it on the stamp this time. He said you have 30 days multi entry. I asked what that means and he said that this time you must exit the country and remain outside of the UAE for 1 month and then you can come back in. I searched this up on multiple sites and so far I have only learnt that this rule applies to schengen countries where they get 90 days of visa and the after 90 days they must remain outside of the UAE for 90 days and then return. So I was wondering was the immigration officer right? Do I have to stay out of the UAE for 30 days this time and then come back even though I hold an Irish Passport? Thank you all.


----------



## insaned

ninjarambohd said:


> Hello everybody. I'm new here and I'm kinda lost. OK So I'm a holder of an Irish Passport. I entered the UAE (Abu Dhabi) in January and got my 30 day visa stamped in. Then in February I went to the Immigration office in Abu Dhabi and paid 660 Dirhams and renewed my visa again for another 30 days. Now I'm in Dubai. In March I went to Muscat and came back and done this in April and this month as well. This month when I entered the Airport the immigration office stamped my passport again and I asked him how many days visa do I have as it doesn't state it on the stamp this time. He said you have 30 days multi entry. I asked what that means and he said that this time you must exit the country and remain outside of the UAE for 1 month and then you can come back in. I searched this up on multiple sites and so far I have only learnt that this rule applies to schengen countries where they get 90 days of visa and the after 90 days they must remain outside of the UAE for 90 days and then return. So I was wondering was the immigration officer right? Do I have to stay out of the UAE for 30 days this time and then come back even though I hold an Irish Passport? Thank you all.


The rules now are simple:

In 180 days you can stay 90 days, continuous or multiple entries.
Basically when you get into UAE a "clock" of 180 days starts ticking continuously independent you stay here or not, so you can spend 90 days within that time frame.
Basically if you enter Jan 1 you can use 90 days until April 1 (or close to that date since month days vary), if you spread them or if you go out and in it's up to you as the clock will only "reset" after 180 days and then you get further 90 days to use.

case 1: You enter day 1 and leave day 90 = now you have to wait 90 days out of UAE.

case 2: You enter day 1 and stay 30 days, then you go to oman and back same day, it means it doesn't reset, thus clock still ticking... you will still have left 60 days in your 180 days. 

case 3: you are 1 month in UAE and 1 month out of UAE. this way you can come continuously since you will finish 90 days close to the 180 total days continuous count.


----------



## insaned

Ronfern said:


> I was wondering if you received any information regarding this? I too have a similar situation wherein I have used up my 90 days and left the UAE but haven't completed my 90days outside the UAE. I have to visit the UAE for some urgent meetings. Will I get a visa on arrival or is there some other way?


count the days... you risk arrival to airport and be denied entry. It happened to a friend of mine in the last months while this new system was still not very clear. And I had the same issue and had to wait for my entry permit before booking the flight and I back then ran out of days.

But actually is pretty simple, people just tend to over analyze it.

In 180 days in a continuous count since the first stamp you can only spend 90 days in a TOURIST visa, either single or multiple entries. SO unless you get any other type of visa than tourist you almost certainly might not get in. You might get in eventually if you have 89 days but when you overstay you will get fined on exit with 500aed per day I think.

The only workaround for important meetings is you are in transit to other location, you could use that grace period.. I think its a couple of hours...


----------



## Aussie_Pete

insaned said:


> The rules now are simple:
> 
> In 180 days you can stay 90 days, continuous or multiple entries.
> Basically when you get into UAE a "clock" of 180 days starts ticking continuously independent you stay here or not, so you can spend 90 days within that time frame.
> Basically if you enter Jan 1 you can use 90 days until April 1 (or close to that date since month days vary), if you spread them or if you go out and in it's up to you as the clock will only "reset" after 180 days and then you get further 90 days to use.
> 
> case 1: You enter day 1 and leave day 90 = now you have to wait 90 days out of UAE.
> 
> case 2: You enter day 1 and stay 30 days, then you go to oman and back same day, it means it doesn't reset, thus clock still ticking... you will still have left 60 days in your 180 days.
> 
> case 3: you are 1 month in UAE and 1 month out of UAE. this way you can come continuously since you will finish 90 days close to the 180 total days continuous count.


Ireland is not part of the Schengen area... Schengen Visa Countries List - Schengen Area


----------



## Aussie_Pete

ninjarambohd said:


> Hello everybody. I'm new here and I'm kinda lost. OK So I'm a holder of an Irish Passport. I entered the UAE (Abu Dhabi) in January and got my 30 day visa stamped in. Then in February I went to the Immigration office in Abu Dhabi and paid 660 Dirhams and renewed my visa again for another 30 days. Now I'm in Dubai. In March I went to Muscat and came back and done this in April and this month as well. This month when I entered the Airport the immigration office stamped my passport again and I asked him how many days visa do I have as it doesn't state it on the stamp this time. He said you have 30 days multi entry. I asked what that means and he said that this time you must exit the country and remain outside of the UAE for 1 month and then you can come back in. I searched this up on multiple sites and so far I have only learnt that this rule applies to schengen countries where they get 90 days of visa and the after 90 days they must remain outside of the UAE for 90 days and then return. So I was wondering was the immigration officer right? Do I have to stay out of the UAE for 30 days this time and then come back even though I hold an Irish Passport? Thank you all.


You'll be fine... I reckon the officer was just mixed up with the schengen country list... there is another post from the other week from someone with a UK passport (not on the schengen list) getting a 30 day extension on a visa run... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ta-border-run-first-post-36.html#post10213730


----------



## insaned

You are correct, Ireland is not part of it. In that specific case I'm not aware.


----------



## yoplu

ninjarambohd said:


> Hello everybody. I'm new here and I'm kinda lost. OK So I'm a holder of an Irish Passport. I entered the UAE (Abu Dhabi) in January and got my 30 day visa stamped in. Then in February I went to the Immigration office in Abu Dhabi and paid 660 Dirhams and renewed my visa again for another 30 days. Now I'm in Dubai. In March I went to Muscat and came back and done this in April and this month as well. This month when I entered the Airport the immigration office stamped my passport again and I asked him how many days visa do I have as it doesn't state it on the stamp this time. He said you have 30 days multi entry. I asked what that means and he said that this time you must exit the country and remain outside of the UAE for 1 month and then you can come back in. I searched this up on multiple sites and so far I have only learnt that this rule applies to schengen countries where they get 90 days of visa and the after 90 days they must remain outside of the UAE for 90 days and then return. So I was wondering was the immigration officer right? Do I have to stay out of the UAE for 30 days this time and then come back even though I hold an Irish Passport? Thank you all.


The officer doesnt know what he's talking about. The reason for the confusion is that youre from a country where you come to expect than an immigration official would not advise you of something important if they were not sure of the facts. 

Irish people dont have to stay out at all. Irish get 30 day multiple entry visas (plus 10 day grace period) and if they exit after 30 days they can immediately re-enter with a new 30 day multiple entry visa


----------



## waleed1

tahir29 said:


> Update: I went to Hatta border and was advised to pay 1300 AED fine for overstay, advised to park up and go inside the UAE Decorate office and pay. I spoke to local inside and said how can I be 24 days over when I crossed the border 9th April, long story short he advised me to drive back to Dubai Airport T3, get a 7 day extension and come back to Hatta and you won't have to pay the fine and we will give you 30 day visa.
> 
> 6 hours later, received my extension at T3 for 7 days i went 13th May, visa extended to 18th May, drove back to Hatta and got the 30 day entry visa and the lady at the counter explained I had until 21st June to leave the country or do a visa run again.
> 
> Long but worth pay 85 aed rather than 1300 aed


ok.. we had a similar but more nightmarish scenario. Basically I went with my brother and mother as usual for visa renewal (all 3 NZ passports), and its the 34th day. At the UAE exit stamp place, the guy tells us my brother and mother have overstay fines caused by 'system error' each over 3000AED, advises us that its just an 'error' and he cannot do anything about it and we must go to airport Terminal3 to 'clear' it. HOWever, my passport was fine and he exited me (which is unusual because i went with them every previous time...). So we asked inside and they tried but couldn't do anything - we had to go to T3. to make things worse they insisted i have to complete the trip for myself because i was 'exited'. So later in the day we went to T3 and they tell us there's 'new laws' and that we can no longer do hatta visa renewal. He thankfully cancelled the fees, but they still have their visa ending at 12 June2016 (40th day of previous visa). I told him 'i just had a visa run and got an entry UAE stamp and so I have 30 more days?', but he said 'no you won't get more 30days, let me check', so i give him the passport and he says the system says last day is also 12 June (so basically my visa run was useless?? I note there is no usual box stamp that says 'valid for 30days' beside the oval entry one). So he tells us we have to leave or renew by 12june, and we must do it by flying out, then he says it has to have a date change of at least day (so i guess going at midnight would work?). It's all so confusing and the worst part is the hatta guys don't know anything about it. So either its a new law and its slowly and randomly being implemented or a cancelled law that still crops up every now and then. So confused, I will call Amir help line and see what they say


----------



## tahir29

Sorry to hear that, my mother in law is due to visit the hatta border tomorrow and she aint looking forward to it lol, each month new rule, new costs lol

Let me know what Amir says

Thanks

T


----------



## waleed1

tahir29 said:


> Sorry to hear that, my mother in law is due to visit the hatta border tomorrow and she aint looking forward to it lol, each month new rule, new costs lol
> 
> Let me know what Amir says
> 
> Thanks
> 
> T


Hi there,

I called Amir service, they said my visa expires 12june. They didn't know why my visa run on june5 wasn't taking effect. So we went to Al Jaffiliya head office Residency and foreign affairs (immigration). The officers there were really helpful and professional. Basically we explained our situation to a few people, they couldn't explain what happened, then one of the officers checked my passport on his computer and he said it says My stay in UAE is valid till 14July. So basically it seems to have worked but its either coming up slowly in some systems or a glitch. The officer said to just not worry and that my mother and brother should do the Hatta trip and rest assured we will get the 30+10 days(note:include the first day of the entry stamp when counting). So as far as I can tell, the worse case scenario is that the previous visa 'failed' and you get stopped at hatta border before exiting, then you gotta go to terminal 3 to remove fines, then do the hatta trip again. So I heavily suggest not to leave it to the 40th day, go on 37 or 38 just incase something goes wrong and you need to do go T3 and do hatta again. 
We normally go on exactly the 40th day, so its quite lucky that we went 5 days earlier and gave ourselves some time to deal with this (the reason we went earlier is because I didn't want to go during month of Ramadan while fasting).


----------



## yoplu

Terminal 3 are very keen to wrongly inform people that they have to fly out of the country and cannot exit by land borders such as Hatta, RAK and other places. Its simply not true that you have to fly out, because of the sheer number of people that do visa runs, status changes etc at the road borders each month. 
It may have something to do with that airport immigration being able to collect more 35AED fees when you fly out rather than go by road.


----------



## samjaynex

Left Dubai on holiday on June 4th after doing a visa run on May 9th 
They informed us that the 40 days is now single entry only so the May 9th visa run wasn't valid 
This meant 1600AED over stay fines 
A friend came with us and left on June 5th and got 1700 fine 
Has this happened to anyone else? 
He said this should be on their website but I can't find anything


----------



## twowheelsgood

samjaynex said:


> They informed us that the 40 days is now single entry only so the May 9th visa run wasn't valid


I think they mean that you can use the 10 days grace period once, and not to follow on from a previous visit visa - what were your movements prior to the 9th may arrival - did you se the 10 day extension then ?

I think the 10 day grace period is there for the odd use, not to provide a 40 day allowance every time you want it.


----------



## samjaynex

From what he said we can only enter once every 40 days and if we exit and enter again before the 40 days is up it doesn't restart the 30/40 days 
Been doing visa runs to hatta and never had any issues 
He said this is new rule since March


----------



## twowheelsgood

samjaynex said:


> From what he said we can only enter once every 40 days and if we exit and enter again before the 40 days is up it doesn't restart the 30/40 days
> Been doing visa runs to hatta and never had any issues
> He said this is new rule since March


Sorry but the guy is talking nonsense.

He's getting confused between Uk and Schengen arrangements and trying to equate the two. 

What was the answer to my question - have you used the 40 day grace period before ?


----------



## waleed1

samjaynex said:


> From what he said we can only enter once every 40 days and if we exit and enter again before the 40 days is up it doesn't restart the 30/40 days
> Been doing visa runs to hatta and never had any issues
> He said this is new rule since March


That's strange, most people say that the 'new rule' is that you have to leave after the 30 days and within the grace period (so between 31th to 40th day) otherwise you don't get a new block of 30 days (it just stays on the same old one). Very often someone will say something slightly different, you have to ask several people to get the right answer. So when was your last visa before the May visa? I think that might be the problem if the visa before 9th May was within 30days (ie. 10th April or later), in that case the 9May stamp wouldn't have started a new 30days.


----------



## back

*40 days and overnight stay*

Hey guys, just to update you with my recent experience. 

UK Passport
First UAE Entry: 1st of April 
Visa Run to Oman border: 4th of May (33rd day)

Tried to do visa run on the 11th of June (38th day) to Oman border and been told I overstayed 32 days and have to pay over 3500. They said my visa from 1st of April was a 40 days visa (30 + 10) so last time I came back on the same visa. Imagine my shock after all this talk about exiting after 30 days... 

Anyway, I didn't pay a fine, instead went to the airport T3 the next morning, been cleared the fine and they told me in order to get new visa I have to exit the country and come back next day else I will stay on the same visa. I have decided to extend the visa for 20 days (800 AED) as couldn't be asked to fly out and stay overnight.

Also have to mention friend of mine flew out today to Doha to do visa run and they wouldn't let her in. They said if she wants new visa she has to stay overnight so these are not rumours.


----------



## ppapert

They love to tell people that you need to stay out and enter the next day. Its not true. You can go to Hatta and come back in on the same day. 

In your case it sounds like they made a mistake because you went to the airport immigration and they were able to remove the fine as I presume they understood that their system had incorrectly charged you. 

Think about it logically, the visa is a 30 day multiple entry visa with a 9 day grace period. If people exit and re-enter within 30 days they are still on the same visa. If they get a stamp in their passport on their way in, many people will assume the stamp means they got a new visa and then will wait another month before travelling to exit again. The grace period of 9 days will be counted from their original visa meaning when they finally exit for the 2nd time they'll have an overstay fine of eg. 20-25days. 

Youre saying that what the immigration guy told you was that even though you'd been 33 days, it didnt count as a new visa. That would imply then that 32 days, or 34 days or 35 days also would not count as a new visa. So youre essentially saying what he's saying is that its a 40day visa and you can only exit on the very last day and as well as that you have to stay out and re-enter the next day. 
I would say thats either 1) Nonsense or 2) If its true Im surprised hundreds of people arent here on this forum and elsewhere utterly stuck.

But as always, people posting (albeit perhaps through no fault of their own) dont give enough detail in their posts to explain accurately their visa situation, leading just to more rumours and speculation. 

Your friend who went to Doha...you havent mentioned their nationality, so the comment doesnt help clarify anything, because different rules apply to different nationalities. Knowing the nationality, the date of your friends exit, whether she'd exited the country in the middle of her previous period, whether she was changing visa status at any point, whether she had previously entered less than a month before her last entry, who is the 'they' etc etc


----------



## back

ppapert said:


> They love to tell people that you need to stay out and enter the next day. Its not true. You can go to Hatta and come back in on the same day.
> 
> In your case it sounds like they made a mistake because you went to the airport immigration and they were able to remove the fine as I presume they understood that their system had incorrectly charged you.
> 
> Think about it logically, the visa is a 30 day multiple entry visa with a 9 day grace period. If people exit and re-enter within 30 days they are still on the same visa. If they get a stamp in their passport on their way in, many people will assume the stamp means they got a new visa and then will wait another month before travelling to exit again. The grace period of 9 days will be counted from their original visa meaning when they finally exit for the 2nd time they'll have an overstay fine of eg. 20-25days.
> 
> Youre saying that what the immigration guy told you was that even though you'd been 33 days, it didnt count as a new visa. That would imply then that 32 days, or 34 days or 35 days also would not count as a new visa. So youre essentially saying what he's saying is that its a 40day visa and you can only exit on the very last day and as well as that you have to stay out and re-enter the next day.
> I would say thats either 1) Nonsense or 2) If its true Im surprised hundreds of people arent here on this forum and elsewhere utterly stuck.
> 
> But as always, people posting (albeit perhaps through no fault of their own) dont give enough detail in their posts to explain accurately their visa situation, leading just to more rumours and speculation.
> 
> Your friend who went to Doha...you havent mentioned their nationality, so the comment doesnt help clarify anything, because different rules apply to different nationalities. Knowing the nationality, the date of your friends exit, whether she'd exited the country in the middle of her previous period, whether she was changing visa status at any point, whether she had previously entered less than a month before her last entry, who is the 'they' etc etc


Thats not very nice, feel like its my fault and I am trying to give false information when I was just trying to help and share my own experience. To be honest, in this country I feel like every person you go to (within the same institution) tells you different things. 

As per friend of mine, she is from the UK and exited on 34th day to renew her visa.

All the best


----------



## skoobdo

I read today in the "Gulf News" online paper that all visa requirements are being changed or updated starting in August. I'm unable to post the link became I'm a newby. But, if you look on their website you should find it. It was just posted today.

Not sure if this affects folks that do border runs or not:confused2:


----------



## skoobdo

skoobdo said:


> I read today in the "Gulf News" online paper that all visa requirements are being changed or updated starting in August. I'm unable to post the link became I'm a newby. But, if you look on their website you should find it. It was just posted today.
> 
> Not sure if this affects folks that do border runs or not:confused2:


I'm replying to my own post to correct an error on my part. The article I was reading looks like it was originally posted many years ago but for some reason shows up with today's date. So, I figure it's old news and nothing to be alarmed about. So, nothing to see.


----------



## apdubai

Hi Everyone,

I've read through a few of the posts on this thread and to be brutally honest, I am a bit lost so if someone could offer advice on my query, I'd really appreciate it. I'm a Canadian citizen, landed in Dubai on May 31st and got a 30 day visa on arrival. I've booked a visa run for Friday, July 1st and this would be my 32nd day in Dubai. Would this be okay to do the visa run on this day or should I wait until the 39th day which would be July 8th or should it be the 40th day which would be July 9th?

Apologies in advance if this is already explained somewhere on the thread. 

Thanks!


----------



## mjdevans

Hi, I usually do my visa run on the 39th day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppapert

back said:


> Thats not very nice, feel like its my fault and I am trying to give false information when I was just trying to help and share my own experience. To be honest, in this country I feel like every person you go to (within the same institution) tells you different things.
> 
> As per friend of mine, she is from the UK and exited on 34th day to renew her visa.
> 
> All the best


Sorry I wasnt meaning to offend,just was getting irritated by everyone climbing over each other to add more confusion tales contrary to previously posted confusing tales. It may not be deliberate, but theres a lot of people posting their confusion rather than reading the previous posts which explain things clearly. 

Its like this:
30day multiple entry visa
9 day grace period (sometimes referred to as 10 by people who arent aware that the entry stamp date is day number 1)
You can enter as many times as you want in 30 days and get as many stamps as you want, but to get a new visa you have to go on day 31 or later and before day 39
If youre really worried, dont make it difficult for yourself by going on day 31 or day 39. 
just go on your 35th day only and then theres no issues, no problems.
If your visa was already extended by immigration you have no grace period and need to exit after 39 day and before 60 days to get a new visa.


----------



## TheAmerican

Scenario: I cancelled my residence visa with the plan to be gone within 30 days. However, now I won't be leaving until day ~35. Can I do a visa run and re-enter the country same day on a visit visa? Or is there something preventing me from doing this?


----------



## TheAmerican

Just to update... I did a visa run yesterday on cancelled residence visa after only 2 weeks. No issues having it changed over to a visit visa good for 30+ days. The 31-39 day visit visa renewal is not applicable to cancelled residence visas. Practically no lines and no traffic.


----------



## AlmaRota

Question: I have cancelled my residency visa and re-entered Dubai as a tourist on 12th of June.
As this is the first time in 7 years i am entering Dubai as a tourist, I am a bit confused as to when i need to exit Dubai to renew my 30 days visa? I am on a UK passport

Also, is this 30 days visa one entry or multiple entry ?

Appreciate your reply


----------



## AlmaRota

AlmaRota said:


> Question: I have cancelled my residency visa and re-entered Dubai as a tourist on 12th of June.
> As this is the first time in 7 years i am entering Dubai as a tourist, I am a bit confused as to when i need to exit Dubai to renew my 30 days visa? I am on a UK passport
> 
> Also, is this 30 days visa one entry or multiple entry ?
> 
> Appreciate your reply


Just to be absolutely clear: my residency visa was cancelled on 4th of June. I exited Dubai on the cancelled residency visa on 12th of June and came back the same day ( by plane ).
I got an entry stamp when i returned the same day, but it doesn't say " visitor visa" or " 30 days " it's just a normal entry stamp. 
When shall I exit to restart the 30 days / get a new visa?


----------



## LesFroggitts

AlmaRota said:


> Question: I have cancelled my residency visa and re-entered Dubai as a tourist on 12th of June.
> As this is the first time in 7 years i am entering Dubai as a tourist, I am a bit confused as to when i need to exit Dubai to renew my 30 days visa? I am on a UK passport
> 
> Also, is this 30 days visa one entry or multiple entry ?
> 
> Appreciate your reply


The eligible for Visa on Arrival 'Visa Run' now seems to only happen between days 31 and 39 (for those nationals that are eligible for the free 10 day grace period) in order to get a 'new' visit/tourist visa.

There are reports of people going before day 31 and not actually getting a new visa, jus being allowed back in again on the original visa - so effectively becoming a multi-entry visa. However I would be wary of treating it as a multi, haven't seen a stamp in a passport for a long time, but they used to state (I think) "single".


----------



## AlmaRota

Thanks ! Is it normal to get just an entry stamp at the airport when coming as a tourist and not a " visa " mentioning the validity of the visa?

I only got an entry stamp with the date of entry, similar to the ones i used to get when I was a resident, not a visa as such.


----------



## LesFroggitts

AlmaRota said:


> Thanks ! Is it normal to get just an entry stamp at the airport when coming as a tourist and not a " visa " mentioning the validity of the visa?
> 
> I only got an entry stamp with the date of entry, similar to the ones i used to get when I was a resident, not a visa as such.


Yep, just a stamp with a notation stating how many days you're allowed - no paper visitor for visa on arrivals.


----------



## twowheelsgood

ppapert said:


> ...... but to get a new visa you have to go on day 31 or later and before day 39.


I didnt - I went before the end of the first visa by three days (Day 27) and stayed on another three weeks and did not get overstay fines.

It appears that your post is as confusing and possibly as inaccurate as all the rest.


----------



## waleed1

twowheelsgood said:


> I didnt - I went before the end of the first visa by three days (Day 27) and stayed on another three weeks and did not get overstay fines.
> 
> It appears that your post is as confusing and possibly as inaccurate as all the rest.


Actually he's not being confusing or inaccurate, that is what everyone is saying. Reports of people having issues when going before 30th day are very frequent. Even hatta visa run companies are posting this on their websites:
bestvisarun.com/news-events


> May 3, 2016
> 
> As observed daily visa renewals rules tend to change frequently. Anyone travelling for visa renewals should go 31-39 days of their stay from the entry date. Doing a visa run before 30 days will only grant remaining days not a new visa. This rule does NOT apply if traveling to change the status.
> 
> Best visa run is only responsible for visa run transportation. We do not guarantee new visa issuance.
> 
> Rules are subject to change any time without prior notice.
> Apr 4, 2016
> 
> As part of new regulations by border officials 30-day visa on arrivals get 9-10 days grace period. Visa renewals should be done from day 31st to day 39th. Anyone who travels before 30 days will not be granted new visa.
> 
> This rule does NOT apply if traveling to change the status.



Another one:

elitevisarun.com/news/new-rules



> NEW RULES
> 
> Please note that the rules and regulations at the Dubai-Omani borders have slightly changed, as follows:
> - if you exit before your visa expires, the Dubai immigration will not issue a new visa
> - Dubai immigration will only issue a new visa if you exit within the 10 days of grace period
> - when a new visa is issued, you have a total of 39 days to exit without any penalties (39 days includes the grace period)
> An example for clarity:
> If your previous entry was March 22nd then your visa expires on April 22nd. Therefore you should plan your visa-run exit on April 23rd or within the 39 days grace period after April 22nd.
> If your previous entry was March 22nd then your visa expires on April 22nd. If you plan your visa-run exit on April 20th (or even April 21st) before your visa expires then immigration at the borders will not issue a new visa, they will ask you to come back when your visa expires,. Anyone switching from resident to tourist or tourist to resident can travel any time within their 30 day period.


----------



## AlmaRota

LesFroggitts said:


> Yep, just a stamp with a notation stating how many days you're allowed - no paper visitor for visa on arrivals.


No i meant i don't have any notation stating how many days I am allowed, only a normal entry stamp.

So if I cancelled the residency on the 4th and exited on the 12 of June on cancelled visa, returning the same day ( presumably as a tourist now) , i have 31-39 days counting from 12th?

I am a but worried i only have a normal entry stamp and no mentioning of the days allowed.


----------



## twowheelsgood

waleed1 said:


> Actually he's not being confusing or inaccurate, that is what everyone is saying.


Do you have a dictionary to hand and could you look up the meaning of the word 'everyone' as you'll find you are using it incorrectly.

I had a different experience and that means your claim of 'everyone' is factually wrong, and you have no idea at all about all the people who go and get their visas renewed less than 31 days in who don't bother to come here to join the debate.

Don't go overboard trying to claim you have knowledge about 'everything or everyone' when in fact you have nothing of the kind. You have assumed because the people you choose to read about say one thing and you have no idea what all the other people who you dont speak to, think.

For all you know the 31-39 day rule could apply to organised visa tours.


----------



## waleed1

Sorry i should've been more clear, obviously not every single person on earth knows about it, my point is that it happens frequently enough to bear in mind. I've heard many people mention it and it is warned about by visa companies. I don't agree with the visa companies that it happens every time, obviously it hasn't affected some, however it is something to bear in mind and probably better to be cautious
My family is actually still having problems and we went after 31st day so I'm not sure if it's related. After we "fixed" my brother's visa at terminal 3, after 2 weeks he tried to fly but was stopped, apparently the new visa we got (after the old visa was fixed) also had the same problem and we had to go again to terminal 3 to fix that visa... So it seems like my brother's visas are all being affected. The strange thing is all three of us go at the same time, and my brother and mother's visa are both continuously being affected (we fixed my mum's latest visa a second time while we were at it) but my passport hasn't had the same issue. This maybe be confusing but it's important to document these things that's why I'm posting my experience. I expected others to have posted similar experiences and to find out that rules have changed but instead it's a vague problem that is only affecting some. Again I'm stressing this only affects some, so while it's important to document this, it's a vague problem that only affects some. My worst fear is upcoming regulation changes but we have to wait to find out.

For beginners and those worried if this affects them, don't worry about, these problems are uncommon and unexplained. However if you want to be on the safe side then do your visa run during your grace period


----------



## AlmaRota

AlmaRota said:


> No i meant i don't have any notation stating how many days I am allowed, only a normal entry stamp.
> 
> So if I cancelled the residency on the 4th and exited on the 12 of June on cancelled visa, returning the same day ( presumably as a tourist now) , i have 31-39 days counting from 12th?
> 
> I am a but worried i only have a normal entry stamp and no mentioning of the days allowed.


Can anyone advise please on:
- is it ok if I only have a normal entry stamp with no mentioning / notation stating how many days I am allowed to stay?
- shall i exit between day 31-39?


----------



## Kenzie

Hello, I would really appreciate any help. 

I called the DNRD twice and I have been given the same information which is this: If I exit the country and come back during my 9-day grace period, I will NOT get a new 30-day visa. I need to come back after the grace period is over (basically 40th day)

Now I've been reading everywhere that people do visa runs during grace period so I'm not sure what to believe. Is it possible that exiting the country via road (driving to hatta) is different from flying out and back? Any input on this?

I'm Canadian if that matters.


----------



## AlmaRota

Kenzie said:


> Hello, I would really appreciate any help.
> 
> I called the DNRD twice and I have been given the same information which is this: If I exit the country and come back during my 9-day grace period, I will NOT get a new 30-day visa. I need to come back after the grace period is over (basically 40th day)
> 
> Now I've been reading everywhere that people do visa runs during grace period so I'm not sure what to believe. Is it possible that exiting the country via road (driving to hatta) is different from flying out and back? Any input on this?
> 
> I'm Canadian if that matters.


I just exited today on my 38th day through Dubai international. I asked at the counter and I was told my visa is 40 days. I went to the immigration office in the airport and they told me I will get a new visa when i return tonight.

I don't know if it's different by plane or road ( it shouldn't be ) but I will try and find out tonight If i get a " new visa " or not. The thing is it is difficult to say if you get a new visa or not as at the airport they just stamp your passport with a normal entry stamp ( dated ) with no other notes with regards to how long you are allowed to stay.
So you don't really know if the counter was reset or not.

How do people find out if they get a new visa?


----------



## Kenzie

AlmaRota said:


> I just exited today on my 38th day through Dubai international. I asked at the counter and I was told my visa is 40 days. I went to the immigration office in the airport and they told me I will get a new visa when i return tonight.
> 
> I don't know if it's different by plane or road ( it shouldn't be ) but I will try and find out tonight If i get a " new visa " or not. The thing is it is difficult to say if you get a new visa or not as at the airport they just stamp your passport with a normal entry stamp ( dated ) with no other notes with regards to how long you are allowed to stay.
> So you don't really know if the counter was reset or not.
> 
> How do people find out if they get a new visa?


I find that's very much the problem. It's conflicting information when they say the visa is 40 days but it will still be renewed within that time. When you're coming back to Dubai and the person is stamping your passport, I would suggest that you ask him if you now have a new 30-day visa or not, I think he should be able to answer you. Otherwise maybe you call DNRD to find out, not sure. 

It sucks there's so much conflicting information, not just from people but from the authorities on the matter.


----------



## AlmaRota

Kenzie said:


> I find that's very much the problem. It's conflicting information when they say the visa is 40 days but it will still be renewed within that time. When you're coming back to Dubai and the person is stamping your passport, I would suggest that you ask him if you now have a new 30-day visa or not, I think he should be able to answer you. Otherwise maybe you call DNRD to find out, not sure.
> 
> It sucks there's so much conflicting information, not just from people but from the authorities on the matter.


Just an update: I came back yesterday on my 38th day ( so I exited on my 38th and came back the same day ).
I asked at the airport and they told me i will get a new visa for 40 days. I called AMER services ( immigration ) this morning and they told me they cannot see my entry in the system and I am most likely still on my old tourist visa ( valid for another 2 days ) . They seem as confused as us on how the rules are applied. He then checked the airport system where he found my entry and there it says visa valid until 27 August ( which in effect means I have a new visa ). However he advised me to go to Terminal 3 Arrivals - Immigration office and double check to avoid overstay fines. He also confirmed they are getting numerous calls and somehow the rules are applied differently on similar situations- some get new visas when exiting during the grace period, some not and they get overstay fines.
I will update this once i get the chance to go to Airport Terminal 3 - Immigration office and double check.
I really hope they sort this mess out


----------



## Kenzie

AlmaRota said:


> Just an update: I came back yesterday on my 38th day ( so I exited on my 38th and came back the same day ).
> I asked at the airport and they told me i will get a new visa for 40 days. I called AMER services ( immigration ) this morning and they told me they cannot see my entry in the system and I am most likely still on my old tourist visa ( valid for another 2 days ) . They seem as confused as us on how the rules are applied. He then checked the airport system where he found my entry and there it says visa valid until 27 August ( which in effect means I have a new visa ). However he advised me to go to Terminal 3 Arrivals - Immigration office and double check to avoid overstay fines. He also confirmed they are getting numerous calls and somehow the rules are applied differently on similar situations- some get new visas when exiting during the grace period, some not and they get overstay fines.
> I will update this once i get the chance to go to Airport Terminal 3 - Immigration office and double check.
> I really hope they sort this mess out


Wow what a mess! Seems like there's no set rule, just depends on the person you land on or something. Ugh. I hope you do have your new visa though, thank you for the update!


----------



## Aussie_Pete

I went the immigration office in Abu Dhabi this afternoon to clarify my current tourist visa and the 30 day rule due to reading all the conflicting information on here and other sites.

I'd originally entered on the 24th June and departed for Europe on the 6th July and re-entered on the 10th July. I went to the immigration office today only to be told that my current visa runs out on the 8th August.

I did explain the differing rules that are making up all the conflicting information and the officer insisted my current visa runs out on the 8th August and he wouldn't check the system.... 

So now I'm more confused!!! I was expecting to be told my visa should be running out 30 days from the 24th June. 

I think I might do a visa run to London next week... btw, I've an Aussie and Irish passports (dual citizen).


----------



## LesFroggitts

Aussie_Pete said:


> I went the immigration office in Abu Dhabi this afternoon to clarify my current tourist visa and the 30 day rule due to reading all the conflicting information on here and other sites.
> 
> I'd originally entered on the 24th June and departed for Europe on the 6th July and re-entered on the 10th July. I went to the immigration office today only to be told that my current visa runs out on the 8th August.
> 
> I did explain the differing rules that are making up all the conflicting information and the officer insisted my current visa runs out on the 8th August and he wouldn't check the system....
> 
> So now I'm more confused!!! I was expecting to be told my visa should be running out 30 days from the 24th June.
> 
> I think I might do a visa run to London next week... btw, I've an Aussie and Irish passports (dual citizen).


To get an answer/guidance/opinion from the forum, we're going to need to know WHICH passport you entered on - there is a big difference between AU and IE


----------



## Aussie_Pete

LesFroggitts said:


> To get an answer/guidance/opinion from the forum, we're going to need to know WHICH passport you entered on - there is a big difference between AU and IE


I've been entering and departing on my AU passport (I shouldn't have mentioned my dual passports as its irrelevant)


----------



## LesFroggitts

Aussie_Pete said:


> I've been entering and departing on my AU passport (I shouldn't have mentioned my dual passports as its irrelevant)


So, AU passports would/should get 30 days (with the grant of +10).

As you say there is a heck of a lot of confusion in the system as the 'when' the new/replacement visa would be issued during the 10 day grace period.

It's a little risky relying on a forum answer as the same scenario with different people has resulted in differing results.


----------



## Aussie_Pete

LesFroggitts said:


> So, AU passports would/should get 30 days (with the grant of +10).
> 
> As you say there is a heck of a lot of confusion in the system as the 'when' the new/replacement visa would be issued during the 10 day grace period.
> 
> It's a little risky relying on a forum answer as the same scenario with different people has resulted in differing results.


Thanks for the feedback - to clarify, with my recent entry dates, does the 30 day timer start from the 24th June or 10th July?


----------



## Kenzie

Aussie_Pete said:


> I went the immigration office in Abu Dhabi this afternoon to clarify my current tourist visa and the 30 day rule due to reading all the conflicting information on here and other sites.
> 
> I'd originally entered on the 24th June and departed for Europe on the 6th July and re-entered on the 10th July. I went to the immigration office today only to be told that my current visa runs out on the 8th August.
> 
> I did explain the differing rules that are making up all the conflicting information and the officer insisted my current visa runs out on the 8th August and he wouldn't check the system....
> 
> So now I'm more confused!!! I was expecting to be told my visa should be running out 30 days from the 24th June.
> 
> I think I might do a visa run to London next week... btw, I've an Aussie and Irish passports (dual citizen).


It seems like they are counting your entrance as of July 10th (as a 30day visa). This can't be right because as an Australian, you have a multi-entry visa and so it would count from your first visit. Based on that info, your visa (30 including day of entry+10 days grace period) ends on August 2nd. Now depending on who you ask, you can either have the new visa during your grace period (July 24 - August 2) or only afterwards, that's usually where all the conflicting information is.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Aussie_Pete said:


> Thanks for the feedback - to clarify, with my recent entry dates, does the 30 day timer start from the 24th June or 10th July?


I would say that your visa was activated 10 July as 30 days would then be 8 August as per your enquiry with Abu Dhabi immigration.


----------



## AlmaRota

AlmaRota said:


> Just an update: I came back yesterday on my 38th day ( so I exited on my 38th and came back the same day ).
> I asked at the airport and they told me i will get a new visa for 40 days. I called AMER services ( immigration ) this morning and they told me they cannot see my entry in the system and I am most likely still on my old tourist visa ( valid for another 2 days ) . They seem as confused as us on how the rules are applied. He then checked the airport system where he found my entry and there it says visa valid until 27 August ( which in effect means I have a new visa ). However he advised me to go to Terminal 3 Arrivals - Immigration office and double check to avoid overstay fines. He also confirmed they are getting numerous calls and somehow the rules are applied differently on similar situations- some get new visas when exiting during the grace period, some not and they get overstay fines.
> I will update this once i get the chance to go to Airport Terminal 3 - Immigration office and double check.
> I really hope they sort this mess out


Final update: Went to the Immigration at the Airport terminal 3. They checked and told me my visa is valid until 27 August which in effect means my tourist visa was renewed when I exited and re-entered the country on day 38 on the previous tourist visa,
When i questioned him on the new rules he said i shouldn't have had the visa renewed before 40 days and I was " lucky " the system granted me a new visa. He told me that according to the new rules we have a multi entry visa which should not be renewed before the 40th day. 
I think what i will do next month I will exit on day 39 and stay away for 2 days just to be sure, this new rule created a total mess.


----------



## Kenzie

AlmaRota said:


> Final update: Went to the Immigration at the Airport terminal 3. They checked and told me my visa is valid until 27 August which in effect means my tourist visa was renewed when I exited and re-entered the country on day 38 on the previous tourist visa,
> When i questioned him on the new rules he said i shouldn't have had the visa renewed before 40 days and I was " lucky " the system granted me a new visa. He told me that according to the new rules we have a multi entry visa which should not be renewed before the 40th day.
> I think what i will do next month I will exit on day 39 and stay away for 2 days just to be sure, this new rule created a total mess.


Thanks for that final update! I think I shall do the same to avoid any problems. Instead of staying away for 2 days or so, I think you can also just leave late night on the 40th day and take a flight back after midnight, effectively making it after the 40 days.


----------



## Aussie_Pete

Does anyone know if there is an immigration counter/office located at Abu Dhabi airport? (I'm planning to make a visit if there is an immigration counter at the airport to verify the status of my current tourist visa to find out when exactly it expires so I can get it renewed on a visa run).


----------



## ppapert

Stop confusing yourselves, its really very simple to understand. 

Immigration is telling you the wrong information. End of!
Its not a 40 day visa, its a 30day visa. It has a 9 day grace period.
Its now changed to multiple entry so if you exit and re-enter before the expiry of 30 days, you stay on the same visa.

No one here has any experience which counters what Im saying above but plenty of you have confused stories which seem different to what immigration have told you. 

If you exit between 31 and and 39 days you will get a new visa every time. It doesnt need to be on day 40, thats ridiculous. 

Check here for the facts: 
Visa Run with Go Tours
http://www.facebook.com/gotoursdubai


----------



## ppapert

You also dont need to stay out after midnight. Thats another fable.

If that were the case, companies wouldnt be running daily visa run trips which go in the morning and the afternoon. Would be a bit of an empty vehicle, surely.


----------



## ppapert

Kenzie said:


> Hello, I would really appreciate any help.
> 
> I called the DNRD twice and I have been given the same information which is this: If I exit the country and come back during my 9-day grace period, I will NOT get a new 30-day visa. I need to come back after the grace period is over (basically 40th day)
> 
> Now I've been reading everywhere that people do visa runs during grace period so I'm not sure what to believe. Is it possible that exiting the country via road (driving to hatta) is different from flying out and back? Any input on this?
> 
> I'm Canadian if that matters.


Travelling by road or airport is completely the same.You can travel in the grace period to renew your visa. 
For others who are of non-western nationalities, note the following:
Those who require a visa to travel to Oman and are of a nationality who does not receive automatic visa on arrival, if travelling by road you will need a pre-arranged visa which can be obtained on the day by going to the Oman consulate in Bur Dubai ext to the Indian embassy, dont bother trying to call because no one ever answers the phone, Arrive there early morning 730am-11am. 
If flying out, the airline organises the visa on your behalf automatically.


----------



## am_e89

Hi All.

Is anybody who has a car looking to go for a Visa run between 17-20th August or 22-25th August? Would be very much appreciated and will share costs (British citizen).

Thanks


----------



## madnasiromar

Hi All,

I have a quick question. My visa already cancel, can i use my UAE driving license for a border run? Im in the process of changing my visa to new company.


----------



## madnasiromar

TheAmerican said:


> Just to update... I did a visa run yesterday on cancelled residence visa after only 2 weeks. No issues having it changed over to a visit visa good for 30+ days. The 31-39 day visit visa renewal is not applicable to cancelled residence visas. Practically no lines and no traffic.


Hi,
Do you do drive there? i have the same case here.


----------



## dubaiPT

Hi anybody has any news what happened with the 90 days in 180 days interval? If the visa run is still an option or you have to stay 90 days out of the country once your allowance is up? I have a ROMANIAN passport but I live in UK. 

is there a 180 days clock' starting from your first entry then it resets itself after the 180 days or it s within any 180 days you can t stay more than 90 days continuously or cumulated? 

I had multiple entrances in the uae in the last 180 days and from my last one 18Aug 2016 I counted I have 29 days left. I asked today at the Immigration Airport Terminal 3 and after the officer checked my passport and something in his system told me the count of 90 days starts from my last entry and Im allowed to stay 84 more days. 

I asked few other sources and they have told me difrent info. Im confused and wouldn t want to get a fine. 

any recent infos regarding the 90 days/ 180 days rule apreciated

tnx


----------



## dubaiPT

insaned said:


> The rules now are simple:
> 
> In 180 days you can stay 90 days, continuous or multiple entries.
> Basically when you get into UAE a "clock" of 180 days starts ticking continuously independent you stay here or not, so you can spend 90 days within that time frame.
> Basically if you enter Jan 1 you can use 90 days until April 1 (or close to that date since month days vary), if you spread them or if you go out and in it's up to you as the clock will only "reset" after 180 days and then you get further 90 days to use.
> 
> case 1: You enter day 1 and leave day 90 = now you have to wait 90 days out of UAE.
> 
> case 2: You enter day 1 and stay 30 days, then you go to oman and back same day, it means it doesn't reset, thus clock still ticking... you will still have left 60 days in your 180 days.
> 
> case 3: you are 1 month in UAE and 1 month out of UAE. this way you can come continuously since you will finish 90 days close to the 180 total days continuous count.



this quote is related to my post above


----------



## twowheelsgood

madnasiromar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a quick question. My visa already cancel, can i use my UAE driving license for a border run? Im in the process of changing my visa to new company.


My take would be No if you own the car, yes if its a lease/hire car but using your original driving licence and the lease/hire company accepts it.


----------



## madnasiromar

twowheelsgood said:


> My take would be No if you own the car, yes if its a lease/hire car but using your original driving licence and the lease/hire company accepts it.


Thank you, will need find another alternative now.


----------



## mrbucko

I've heard that the visa queues will be really bad at the Hatta border both ways over the forthcoming long weekend.

Is this true? And if so, which day would be best to do this? I have a 4 year old and a 1 year old which means we can't do particularly unsociable off-peak hours but I want to somehow minimise the time we spend waiting as much as possible so the kids don't go crazy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chaosphere

*sigh* this, like everything else I've had to do this first month, is making my head spin. Tomorrow is day 40 I think. (I entered on 27 July). have I miscounted? 

So do I need to find somewhere to stay overnight or not? If so, where can I stay near the border? 

I'm really sorry but the more I read this topic the less it makes sense. 

Also, which crossing should I use? By that I mean where has anyone done a same day crossing successfully in the last 2-3 days. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Try Hatta Fort Hotel but remember it's Eid so everywhere will be packed. Frankly you might be better off flying to Qatar or Oman and back as at least the kids will enjoy the flight rather than big queues at land crossings. 

It's Eid - it's what queues were invented for around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redindxb43

twowheelsgood said:


> Try Hatta Fort Hotel but remember it's Eid so everywhere will be packed. Frankly you might be better off flying to Qatar or Oman and back as at least the kids will enjoy the flight rather than big queues at land crossings.
> 
> It's Eid - it's what queues were invented for around here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did a visa run with my mate on Monday she is in the process of changing jobs and her old employment visa is cancelled. The border was empty at 11.30am as was Hatta Fort Hotel pool at 12.30pm. She drove in her own car and we weren't asked for driving licences or proof of car insurance. Very easy to do


----------



## Moe78

So my friend did a visa run to Doha and back late last month and instead of just getting the 30 day stamp he also got a silver sticker with a date on it. The date was approximately 1 month from the the visa run day give or take a day or two. Anyone else get that lately?


----------



## Aussie_Pete

Moe78 said:


> So my friend did a visa run to Doha and back late last month and instead of just getting the 30 day stamp he also got a silver sticker with a date on it. The date was approximately 1 month from the the visa run day give or take a day or two. Anyone else get that lately?


I got the same silver sticker at Dubai Airport when coming in about 2 weeks ago. Handy to get cos takes a bit of confusion of the next exit date. I did get questioned by the immigration officer though as to why I was visiting the UAE (was the first time being questioned) ...this is my 4th month of getting a visit visa and hope they let me in next month!


----------



## Moe78

Well good to know it wasn't just for him! Odd thing is the date appears to be 30 days from when he got in but also one needs to see if the 10 day grace period still applies or do you HAVE to leave by the day on the sticker.


----------



## Kenzie

I renewed my visa (Canadian - visa on arrival) from here at the Dnrd. They extended it for 30 days, so as I understand it there's no grace period. Does anyone know if I can do a border run this time if I want to stay longer? If so, would I need to leave on day 30 and come back the next day so maybe before and after midnight? Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## Moe78

who told you there is no more 30 day grace period? The DNRD? As I understand it when you do the extension instead of leaving, the total amount of days for the visa with or without grace period will always be 60 days. The grace period is not counted when you extend so they add 30 days from the official 30 day visa onward


----------



## Kenzie

Moe78 said:


> who told you there is no more 30 day grace period? The DNRD? As I understand it when you do the extension instead of leaving, the total amount of days for the visa with or without grace period will always be 60 days. The grace period is not counted when you extend so they add 30 days from the official 30 day visa onward


I went to the Dnrd on day 30 of my visa, which was Septmber 5th, they extended it till October 5th, exactly 30 days, and told me that day is my last day to leave, no extra days. So that typically means they don't give a grace period in this scenario. Unless someone has experienced otherwise?


----------



## Moe78

Um no. When you extend your visa you don't get a grace period after the extension. The grace period is for the 30 day visa only. So let's say I went to them on day 35 to extend my visa, they will only give me 25 days extension because the total of initial visa plus extension is 60 days only. 

Btw how much did your extension cost you?


----------



## Kenzie

Moe78 said:


> Um no. When you extend your visa you don't get a grace period after the extension. The grace period is for the 30 day visa only. So let's say I went to them on day 35 to extend my visa, they will only give me 25 days extension because the total of initial visa plus extension is 60 days only.
> 
> Btw how much did your extension cost you?



Yes exactly. What I would like to know is now if I want to stay longer, what can I do? Because normally border runs are done in grace period. So do I leave on day 30 and come back the next day (before and after midnight)? Can I even do a border run or do I need to take a plane out?

The DNRD charged me 750, but they sent me to a printer place that does the application and they take a cut, so in total it was 820 aed.


----------



## Moe78

Yeah we were told about 800dhs to get the extension. As far as I am aware you can leave the country and return the next day. Some officers don't care if you come back the same day and some do. There are some stories of people coming after midnight and still being denied entry and told to wait a whole 24 hours outside the country so you can never really tell.


----------



## ppapert

To hopefully clear up as much confusion as possible these are the facts. 

When a residence visa (employment or family sponsorship) is cancelled there is a 30 day GRACE period in which to exit. Exit before the 30th day or there will be a fine of 220AED for the first day and 25aed every day thereafter.
There is no additional 9day grace period beyond this 30 day grace period. 

If doing a visa run for the purpose of changing status from Employment to Tourist then your new tourist visa will have a 9 day grace period. 

Now for Tourist visas and tourist visa renewals, if you are US, UK Canadian, Ozzy, NZ, Singapore, Malaysia and a few others then you get 30 days visa when you enter and when you re-enter. This is a multiple entry visa of 30 days. There is a 9 day grace period. If you try to renew it before 31 days you wont get a new visa. If you renew if after more than 39 days youll get a 340aed overstay fine on day 1 and 100aed every day there after. 
Go between 31 and 39 days. These visa runs can be done repeatedly, there is not a limit.
If you go during the grace period of 31 - 39 days there is no fine at all, you will need to pay 35aed to exit whether by air or by road and if going to oman by road 50aed for the visa unless you are NZ or South Korea in which case its free. 
Nothing to pay when re-entering UAE.
You dont need to stay out and re-enter the next day, thats not true. And its also not true that you can only exit on your 40th day, even though this is what DNRD will tell you on the phone and perhaps also if you visit them, which can waste a lot of your day but if you are so inclined you can find them in Airport Terminal 3 Arrivals. 

For all Schengen nationalities its a simple rule which many seem to find so hard to grasp. 
90 days in an 180 day period. Khalas. Theres no way around it other than paying daily overstay fines or getting a res visa. Its also a multiple entry visa, meaning any days spent outside the UAE in the 180 day period do not count to the quota, therefore multiple trips within 180 days can be made as long as the total number of days in UAE does not exceed 90. 

Stickers in passports, and stamps saying Valid for 30 days etc can all be ignored if they differ to the info above.

Visa extensions can be done at Immigration at a cost of 600-800AED. This is for 30 days only and no grace period. Following this you must exit, but can immiediately re-enter on a new tourist visa, by road or by air.
DNRD visa fees table
Otherwise visa run transport companies can take you by road, returning after 5 hours, around 150AED + 85 visa costs. New visa every time valid for 30+9 days
Visa Run with Go Tours


----------



## twowheelsgood

ppapert said:


> To hopefully clear up as much confusion as possible these are the facts.


I wish I had a $ for every time someone tries to do an accurate definitive list and gets something wrong.


----------



## ppapert

twowheelsgood said:


> I wish I had a $ for every time someone tries to do an accurate definitive list and gets something wrong.


hahaha  Good one. 
Well if theres anything Ive written thats wrong, Ill personally give you $10, or buy you a pint, which in this country is about the same thing


----------



## Moe78

My friend left on the 40th day the last 3 times and came back without being fined. In the end it's probably down to the person you face.


----------



## twowheelsgood

ppapert said:


> hahaha  Good one.
> Well if theres anything Ive written thats wrong, Ill personally give you $10, or buy you a pint, which in this country is about the same thing





ppapert said:


> If you try to renew it before 31 days you wont get a new visa.


Speaking entirely personally, I've renewed on before the 30 days and after the 30 days and got a new 30 day visa each time.

You can give the money to charity.


----------



## ppapert

twowheelsgood said:


> Speaking entirely personally, I've renewed on before the 30 days and after the 30 days and got a new 30 day visa each time.
> 
> You can give the money to charity.


The devil is in the detail. Actually you havent mentioned the date when youve done this, so its only partial information, not informative. 

Prior to May 2016 it was possible for you to renew your visa 1) Less than 30 days 2) On 30 days and 3) After 30 days and before 40 days.
In each of these cases you would not have received an overstay fine. 

In May 2016 the visa type was changed to multiple entry visa. From there going forward, including the current rule, you cannot renew your visa if you have travelled less than 30 days, or re-entering on day 30. 

If I had a dollar for every time I heard a false rumour from an individual or from Dubai Immigration Id be a happy camper.


----------



## Aussie_Pete

I think this thread should be renamed... "The New Visa Run thread - rules & a guide to getting completed confused about tourist visit visas"

:rockon:


----------



## Kamran Armin

wow!
can't remember my head ever having spun so fast, after reading some of this thread.
What I have managed to figure out is that the visa run must be done during the grace period?
Need to run for my wife's visa ... she entered on 20th October, and we were planning to do the run tomorrow (20th Oct.); now not so sure.
Can anyone shed some light, please?
would it be better to leave it for next weekend, 26th, maybe?
Help appreciated in advance.
Cheers,
Kamran


----------



## Kamran Armin

Kamran Armin said:


> wow!
> can't remember my head ever having spun so fast, after reading some of this thread.
> What I have managed to figure out is that the visa run must be done during the grace period?
> Need to run for my wife's visa ... she entered on 20th October, and we were planning to do the run tomorrow (20th Oct.); now not so sure.
> Can anyone shed some light, please?
> would it be better to leave it for next weekend, 26th, maybe?
> Help appreciated in advance.
> Cheers,
> Kamran


OK... just called the DNRD and am now more confused! Anyone heard the following ?
According to the DNRD (or GDRFA), if you do your visa run on, say, the 2nd day of your 10-day grace period, you will be given only 8 days upon re-entry.
Seems like a fine line ... couldn't get the message through to the DNRD : apparently you have to do the visa run EXACTLY on day 40 ... so when does the grace period turn into overstay?
I need to lie down !!


----------



## mjdevans

You may incur a fine on the 40th day. I prefer to go between 37 & 39 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sghkdub

So many visa run questions... was I just lucky that my employer fixed mine and wife's visa before the 39-day cut-off? Albeit only just. It seemed like a more protracted process than other countries I've worked in, but still, it seems a lot of people are having to make more than one run.


----------



## Stevesolar

sghkdub said:


> So many visa run questions... was I just lucky that my employer fixed mine and wife's visa before the 39-day cut-off? Albeit only just. It seemed like a more protracted process than other countries I've worked in, but still, it seems a lot of people are having to make more than one run.


Most people doing a visa run - do so because they are unable or unwilling to obtain a normal residence visa.


----------



## sghkdub

Ok, thanks. I guess so. My understanding was that even renting a place is pretty much impossible without residency, let alone banking and all the other essentials.


----------



## SM_Jennifer

*Going to Hatta Tonight or Tomorrow Morning?*

Is anyone going to Hatta tonight or tomorrow morning? I am happy to contribute to gas money.

Thanks!


----------



## tahir29

Hi, 

My parents are in Dubai for 3 weeks but want to stay until the 37th day, is this possible? will they get penalized or do I need to get a visa extension? 

Thanks


----------



## Aussie_Pete

tahir29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My parents are in Dubai for 3 weeks but want to stay until the 37th day, is this possible? will they get penalized or do I need to get a visa extension?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, they can stay for the 37 days - they will get a 30 day visit visa on arrival plus 10 days which is the grace period to exit the UAE.


----------



## eomligutw

LATEST UPDATE ON MY VISA RUN TO HATTA

Though I used a company, GO TOURS, who were excellent - I feel this is a journey one can make on ones own. The process is pretty straight forward. The confusion lies in WHEN to go.

WHEN TO GO BASED ON MY EXPERIENCE:
ARRIVED DUBAI JAN 26
LEFT DUBAI JAN 29
ARRIVED DUBAI FEB 7.

Because I did not wait 30 days from JAN 26 and left Dubai within 3 days, I HAD to count my 30 days from Jan 26th and NOT FEB 7th. 30 days from Jan 26 would be FEB 24th. I was eligible to go for my visa any day from FEB 25th to March 5th. This is the 9 day grace period people talk about which is the ONLY DAYS YOU SHOULD GO FOR YOUR VISA RUN OR TRAVEL OUT OF THE COUNTRY AND COME BACK TO GET A NEW 30 DAY VISA ON ARRIVAL PLUS 9 DAYS OF GRACE AGAIN.

PROCESS AT HATTA BORDER:
After the Hatta Fort Hotel, you come to your first stop. Here you hand over your PASSPORT and the 35 AED EXIT VISA FEE. He will check to see if you have overstayed (beyond the 30 + 9 days) or understayed (before your 30 days are up). He will then give you a ticket which you keep with you until you get back home to Dubai. He stamps your EXIT VISA and gives passport back to you. CHECK THE EXIT STAMP.

Then you go on to Oman. 2nd stop you may be asked to stop as they check to see who is in the car. You dont give them your passport or anything usually.

Your 3rd stop, you go to the Oman visa building. As you enter on the right side are the windows for your ENTRY AND EXIT OMAN VISA. Fill a small form thats available on the table on the right and go to window with your PASSPORT AND FORM. You will be asked where you are going - Just say you are going back to Dubai. And here you hand over the AED 50. They will stamp your passport with ENTRY AND EXIT to Oman. Upon receiving passport check both stamps are there.

You then make a return journey back towards Dubai and your 4th stop is the DUBAI Visa Building. When you enter you will see men / women at their desk. Just go up to them and hand over your PASSPORT. They dont typically ask you ANY questions. They just stamp your PASSPORT with a NEW 30 days VISA ON ARRIVAL and hand your passport back. Check your passport to ascertain that you have the VISA on ARRIVAL STAMP. 

Get into car and drive on towards Dubai. 5th stop may or may not happen. If the guards are bored, they may stop you again to check who is in the car. They dont usually ask you any questions nor do you need to give them your passport. This is your LAST and FINAL STOP.

From here you can safely ride back to Dubai. 

POINTERS:
Make sure to have AED 35 and AED 50 in EXACT Change.
Make sure you count and RECOUNT your DATES CORRECTLY so that you dont UNDERSTAY or OVERSTAY.
We had a guy in our van who overstayed 23 days and was told he would only be charged AED 2000 but landed up having to pay more and did not have enough cash on him so he was not allowed to go into Oman and had to return the next day.
There is a gas stop 45 mins before you reach Hatta Fort Hotel if you want a bathroom break or drink /food.
There is also an ATM Machine in the OMAN VISA BUILDING. As well as a Pizza Hut and some drinks and snacks inside this building. Toilets as well.
There are also toilets in the UAE VISA BUILDING BUT THATS ABOUT IT.

Hope this helps with any confusion with dates, 30 days, process etc etc . . .


----------



## mjdevans

*The New Visa Run thread - rules &amp; a guide to the Hatta border run in first post*

Very informative, other option is to go via RAK and pick up some "refreshments"at the Barracuda on the way back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tahir29

Hello, 

I was on a tourist visa in Dubai (40 days with grace period) but when I traveled to Muscat for a week (by car) and then entered back into Dubai at hatta border UAE Immigration issued me with a two week visa instead of 40 days with grace, anyone know why? she advised to come back on the 18th April and she will give me a 40 day visa then. 

I asked why? she replied just come back on the 18th April lol


----------



## Aussie_Pete

tahir29 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was on a tourist visa in Dubai (40 days with grace period) but when I traveled to Muscat for a week (by car) and then entered back into Dubai at hatta border UAE Immigration issued me with a two week visa instead of 40 days with grace, anyone know why? she advised to come back on the 18th April and she will give me a 40 day visa then.
> 
> I asked why? she replied just come back on the 18th April lol


Count 30 days (not 40 days!) from the entry & exit stamps on your passport - I'm guessing that your 30 day visa has 2 weeks left on it.


----------



## LewsTT

Whats this VISA on ARRIVAL stamp you guys talk about? Is it just the usual entry stamp on the passport or something that specifically states 'visa on arrival'. My wife got the former, plain stamp with date. Makes sense as its just to mark the start of the 30/40 day period isnt it?


----------



## lightblue

tahir29 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was on a tourist visa in Dubai (40 days with grace period) but when I traveled to Muscat for a week (by car) and then entered back into Dubai at hatta border UAE Immigration issued me with a two week visa instead of 40 days with grace, anyone know why? she advised to come back on the 18th April and she will give me a 40 day visa then.
> 
> I asked why? she replied just come back on the 18th April lol


Expiry date on stamp will be 30 days (even though you get 40 days including grace period)


----------



## tahir29

Find out on Tuesday when I go Oman for a visa


----------



## sarahghanem

Hello ,
I am US citizen and I entered UAE through Sharjah airport on 19 of April,
I don't know if I should leave and make Visa Run after 30 days or 40 days ?
as I heard there are 10 days extra after the month .
and if anyone will do Visa Run soon please contact me 
Thanks


----------



## tahir29

Hello, 

New visit visa or just a general trip to Oman I.e Muscat - new cost is 200 AED for 1 month. On entry back to the UAE, they did not stamp my passport but put a sticker on with the following details:

UDB NUMBER: **********
Permit Number: *******
Permit Validity: Date 

I'm still sure you get 10 day period depending on nationality. 

Any other update please let us know


----------



## sarahghanem

Hello 
I need to make visa run next week anyone is going ??


----------



## imac

so people doing the visa runs are aware and don't get shocked, oman has increased the entry visa fee from omr 5 to omr 20...

so its gone up from the aed 50 to approximately aed 200 per person...

the uae exit fee is still the same...

to be extra clear, say for a family of 3 doing a visa run, uae exit will be aed 105 and oman entry will be aed 600... aed 705 total... in addition to all other gas/transport costs...

everything else stays the same...


----------



## ppapert

imac said:


> so people doing the visa runs are aware and don't get shocked, oman has increased the entry visa fee from omr 5 to omr 20...
> 
> so its gone up from the aed 50 to approximately aed 200 per person...
> 
> the uae exit fee is still the same...
> 
> to be extra clear, say for a family of 3 doing a visa run, uae exit will be aed 105 and oman entry will be aed 600... aed 705 total... in addition to all other gas/transport costs...
> 
> everything else stays the same...


Yes thats right. Unfortunately whats happened is the 10 day visit visa which was 50AED has been removed and now there is a 30 day single entry visa which costs 200AED. Its not clear how long these changes will apply for, however around 7 years ago the fee was increaed from 50 to 200 and after around 8 months it was reduced back to 50 again.

The good news is that Go Tours have decreased the cost of the trip so its now only 100AED to do the visa run.


----------



## tahir29

Is there still a 10 day grace period? that hasn't been changed has it


----------



## Chaosphere

Hello, 

Just wanted to check something. I was sent this link (You Can Now Sponsor A Friend's UAE Visit Visa - UAE Expats, Dubai Expats, Visit Visa, Sponsor Local News - Ahlanlive) about how one is now able to sponsor one's friends' visit. 

The article goes on to say "no more visa runs" shall be allowed. Presumably, this only applies to nationalities that require a sponsored visit visa? i.e. if I am allowed a visa on arrival, this won't apply to me right? 

Many thanks,


----------



## eomligutw

*Number of Visa Runs allowed*

Hi all:

Does anyone know just how many visa runs are allowed? I have a British passport and have been getting mixed messages as people say that the law has changed in the last couple of years. 

Some say that with a UK passport, there is no limit to the number of visa runs you can do. 

Some say that no matter what passport you have, you can only do 6 visa runs within a 180 day period and then you have to leave the UAE for 6 months and then you come back and you get another 6 visa runs. 

Some say that if you belong to a Shenghen country, then you get a 90 day visa after which you cannot do a visa run and have to leave the country for 90 days. After which you can come back on another 90 day visa. 

Can anyone verify and reconfirm what the correct answer is? If there are any of you out there that have done numerous visa runs (as in more than 6 visa runs consecutively) can you please share you answer here as I cant seem to find any post that addresses this . . . 

As I have mentioned I have a Brit passport and currently I have done 2 visa runs at the Hatta border, 1 visa on arrival at the airport and in a few weeks I will be doing another visa run at the Hatta border. 

So any input would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## tahir29

I've got british passport and done the visa run for the past 18 months for each month. no issues, price has increased from 50 aed to 200 aed that's about it really. I've not had any issues


----------



## eomligutw

Many thanks Tahir29 thats good to know. I also checked on the website of one of the bus companies and they have stated that a few countries UK included can do visa runs multiple times with no issue . . . Thanks again . . .


----------



## tahir29

That's correct. plus 10 day grace period after 30 days


----------



## Dino100

Hey everyone, after eight years here I'll need to do a visa run this week as my residency has been cancelled. Just wanted to know a couple of things:

1. Can anyone recommend to me on PM a travel company who provide visa runs, particularly if you have personal experience of the company and their charges. I'd rather not have to go through the hassle of driving myself

2. I heard that you now cannot exit and enter on the same day, is this accurate?

3. I'm British so as I understand it, the only costs are 20 OMR for entry. 

Thanks for advice

Dean


----------



## imac

Dino100 said:


> ...2. I heard that you now cannot exit and enter on the same day, is this accurate?...


no it's not... you have to exit uae, enter oman, exit oman, and then enter uae, but that all can be on the same day... there is no change for this...




Dino100 said:


> ...3. I'm British so as I understand it, the only costs are 20 OMR for entry...


exit from uae is 35 aed if you leave by land... entry to oman is 20 omr which is about 200 aed give or take... exit from oman is free and entry to the uae is free...

although all border posts take credit cards, at times the cc machines have been temperamental so its always a good idea to have cash on you... preferably as close to how much it will cost as possible as change may not always be available...

and yes, on the oman side they take aed...


----------



## solospy

imac said:


> exit from uae is 35 aed if you leave by land... entry to oman is 20 omr which is about 200 aed give or take... exit from oman is free and entry to the uae is free...


Are these charges same for children ?

Thanks


----------



## imac

solospy said:


> Are these charges same for children ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes


----------



## desertsunshine

Hi all, 

I am new here and hope some of you can advise me. 

I hold a Mauritian passport and in the process of moving to Dubai next Friday (trailing girlfriend). I've got a job interview lined up but wondering about visa runs if I don't get the job, and have to spend more time looking for something else. 

Mauritian passport holders get visa on arrival to the UAE, but do not get visa on arrival to Oman (visa required prior to getting there), so I understand doing a border run is impossible. 
Is there any other way I can do this? Would a visa run by air work? Flying back to my country is out of question - way too expensive. 

Thanks,
desertsunshine


----------



## DXBGooner

Hoping this may be best thread for an answer. As anyone who has seen my other posts will know, been here a few months and really doubting my job is the one for me.

Given that, considering options. 

My work sponsored me and I then sponsored my wife. If I quit and they cancel my visa will that mean my wife also has hers cancelled so we'll both be on the visa run situation?

I assume Emirates ID remains technically valid?


----------



## rsinner

DXBGooner said:


> Hoping this may be best thread for an answer. As anyone who has seen my other posts will know, been here a few months and really doubting my job is the one for me.
> 
> Given that, considering options.
> 
> My work sponsored me and I then sponsored my wife. If I quit and they cancel my visa will that mean my wife also has hers cancelled so we'll both be on the visa run situation?
> 
> I assume Emirates ID remains technically valid?


Both visas will need to be cancelled - hers before yours as you are her sponsor. Your visa cannot be cancelled before hers. In a few cases, the spouse visa can be "on hold" (and not cancelled) in case you have another job lined up.

Emirates ID will be cancelled along with the visa. Will be taken from you at the time of cancellation.


----------



## Stevesolar

rsinner said:


> Both visas will need to be cancelled - hers before yours as you are her sponsor. Your visa cannot be cancelled before hers. In a few cases, the spouse visa can be "on hold" (and not cancelled) in case you have another job lined up.
> 
> Emirates ID will be cancelled along with the visa. Will be taken from you at the time of cancellation.


Hi,
Correct regarding the wife’s visa needs to be cancelled first.
I still have all my old Emirates ID cards - including the ones when I changed sponsors!
The existing UAE driving licences are valid again - once you have a new residence visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Correct regarding the wife’s visa needs to be cancelled first.
> I still have all my old Emirates ID cards - including the ones when I changed sponsors!
> The existing UAE driving licences are valid again - once you have a new residence visa.
> Cheers
> Steve


Even I have an old Emirates ID, but the latest one was taken. In any case it is a piece of plastic because the card reader will probably show that the ID is not valid


----------



## Stevesolar

rsinner said:


> Even I have an old Emirates ID, but the latest one was taken. In any case it is a piece of plastic because the card reader will probably show that the ID is not valid


I renewed just three weeks ago and have the last one still - may vary between Emirates.
Mine is an Abu Dhabi government 3 year visa.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Stevesolar said:


> I renewed just three weeks ago and have the last one still - may vary between Emirates.
> Mine is an Abu Dhabi government 3 year visa.


My old employers were seriously paranoid about both the EID and the Health Insurance cards - wouldn't do anything until I handed them over, so I made their life a little difficult by holding on to them as long as I needed to so they had to run around like headless chickens getting it all cancelled before my last day --- LOL LOL


----------



## Dayman

Such an amazing job accomplished! Thanks for giving us this nice, useful piece of information.


----------



## DubaiDR

I do my visa runs with a company I found on google....it was very very easy, and as everyone on the bus had already done Visa runs, so I stuck with them and they helped me through.


----------



## stunabber

*Visit visa silver sticker*



tahir29 said:


> Hello,
> 
> New visit visa or just a general trip to Oman I.e Muscat - new cost is 200 AED for 1 month. On entry back to the UAE, they did not stamp my passport but put a sticker on with the following details:
> 
> UDB NUMBER: **********
> Permit Number: *******
> Permit Validity: Date
> 
> I'm still sure you get 10 day period depending on nationality.
> 
> Any other update please let us know


Tahir,

I just returned to UAE after cancelling my residency visa to enter the country on a visit visa and received the same sticker you mentioned above. 

Have you got any information on what this sticker means?? is it just a normal visit visa?? Can i exit via Abu dhabi?


----------



## alexgyng

Hi

I have a question on my visa grace period calculation, first of all I am a dual nation, HK+UK(the UK without visa on arrive)
I will be arrive dubai on 20/6 and flying out for some small trip and back to dubai on 30/6, then make a long stay until 29/7. 
so my confusion from here as per my calculation i should be no issue for leaving on 29/7 as i precisely finish all my 30 days visa plus 10 days grace period, however when I read the reply here everyone say they will do the visa run on the 39 day for safe, in my case the 39 days will be 28/7, there for i still be safe when i fly out on 29/7?

or 

i should try to apply a 96 hr visa on my UK passport and use my HK passport to get in dubai on 30/6, have anyone have experience try like this during this moment?


----------



## UKMS

alexgyng said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question on my visa grace period calculation, first of all I am a dual nation, HK+UK(the UK without visa on arrive)
> I will be arrive dubai on 20/6 and flying out for some small trip and back to dubai on 30/6, then make a long stay until 29/7.
> so my confusion from here as per my calculation i should be no issue for leaving on 29/7 as i precisely finish all my 30 days visa plus 10 days grace period, however when I read the reply here everyone say they will do the visa run on the 39 day for safe, in my case the 39 days will be 28/7, there for i still be safe when i fly out on 29/7?
> 
> or
> 
> i should try to apply a 96 hr visa on my UK passport and use my HK passport to get in dubai on 30/6, have anyone have experience try like this during this moment?


I can’t answer the intricate nature of the visa days but remember flipping passports may not work because you are likely to be eye scanned or fingerprinted or both when you first land and again on return, so they will know it’s you.


----------



## alexgyng

thanks, i though this will be work, look like the best option will be i go to airport earlier with some cash 29/7


----------



## Sisib

Hello Guys,
I just read that oman has opened their border,my visa resident(uae)is cancelled ,I’m starting to pay fines.
Does anyone pass by the Hatta border recently?
If yes,please let me know if there is a quarantine.
I would to go then come back in the same day just to get the tourist visa.
Thanks in advance👍🏻


----------



## UKMS

Sisib said:


> Hello Guys,
> I just read that oman has opened their border,my visa resident(uae)is cancelled ,I’m starting to pay fines.
> Does anyone pass by the Hatta border recently?
> If yes,please let me know if there is a quarantine.
> I would to go then come back in the same day just to get the tourist visa.
> Thanks in advance👍🏻


Pretty sure quarantine is still mandatory in Oman but it’s easy to check online yourself on the Oman gov portal.


----------

